# McBob's new Alky Burning Stihl 090



## ozflea (Apr 27, 2012)

Well after you guys talked me into it and numerous words of encouragement i lashed out and bought a new *Chinese* Stihl 070 crankcase and crankshaft assy 







I have a few more odds and ends to get together and i have the piston barrel and carb on a plane to Australia somewhere and should be here very soon 






Now lets see how fast a cheap ching a ding chainsaw can go 

McBob

P.S A little patience is needed as i'm just a little ol fella from Australia


----------



## leeha (Apr 27, 2012)

I hope we can see a video of this saw in the wood.
Nice project.



Lee


----------



## parrisw (Apr 27, 2012)

Cool. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## hoss (Apr 27, 2012)

opcorn: YEEEHAAAWWW! Let the chips fly where they may! Ah cain't wait t'see what you end up with here.


----------



## Roll Tide (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow very nice can't wait to see it in action


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 28, 2012)

How does one say 'Badass' in Australian......???


----------



## Bill G (Apr 28, 2012)

leeha said:


> I hope we can see a video of this saw in the wood.
> Nice project.
> 
> 
> ...



I hope so too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!''That is before the chea" ass shi: blows


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Apr 28, 2012)

Yep!.....I doubt that chink crank will make it on alkie.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 28, 2012)

Well we'll have to wait and see Dennis if the riceburners do last certainly a big price difference in parts cost but if it holds together then ................ who really cares 

If i filed the word chainsaw off the side cover who would know or better stihl stuck a geniune side cover on it you couldn't pick the difference i luv it.

I may buy and build a cheap chinese Honda next with plastic on it next a clone of your Honda racer

McBob.


----------



## 090 man (Apr 28, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well after you guys talked me into it and numerous words of encouragement i lashed out and bought a new *Chinese* Stihl 070 crankcase and crankshaft assy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Way to go mr ozflea. When will you start raceing that monster, i don't understand why the big stihls are not seen raceing at shows.
I have seen raceing in western sydney and its great to see, but big orange saws win everything that i have seen. I did see a video on you tube of a fast 084 i think which beat a 090 which is a shame, maybe he got a hard bit of wood.
You must be a powerful man sir to handle such a beast, i have 2 and love to go out into the bush getting firewood like box and iron bark except after a trailer load i'm stuffed.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 28, 2012)

090 man said:


> Way to go mr ozflea. When will you start raceing that monster, i don't understand why the big stihls are not seen raceing at shows.
> I have seen raceing in western sydney and its great to see, but big orange saws win everything that i have seen. I did see a video on you tube of a fast 084 i think which beat a 090 which is a shame, maybe he got a hard bit of wood.
> You must be a powerful man sir to handle such a beast, i have 2 and love to go out into the bush getting firewood like box and iron bark except after a trailer load i'm stuffed.



I dont know why either surely theres a few around i'm certain many are just lerking around with no where to race i know theres races for them in Qld and a few events in NSW 
Proberly 088's can whoop their backsides but theres enough interest in QLD to organise just an 090 Race and the boys on the mid north run events when theres enough interest.

McBob.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Apr 29, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well we'll have to wait and see Dennis if the riceburners do last certainly a big price difference in parts cost but if it holds together then ................ who really cares
> 
> If i filed the word chainsaw off the side cover who would know or better stihl stuck a geniune side cover on it you couldn't pick the difference i luv it.
> 
> ...




just thinking allowed here,,,, if you bought a working dog from a farmer who had more dogs than he needes, which dog would you get ???????
don't know what made me think of that just now...

when this is done, mandatory proof vids cutting real wood is expected.......


----------



## atvguns (Apr 29, 2012)

subscribed:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## ozflea (Apr 29, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> just thinking allowed here,,,, if you bought a working dog from a farmer who had more dogs than he needes, which dog would you get ???????
> don't know what made me think of that just now...
> 
> when this is done, mandatory proof vids cutting real wood is expected.......



Gee i hope they have night races Neil with no video surveilance ..................... now wheres that xxxxxx log ??

McBob.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 29, 2012)

AS others (big Hoss) have said,,, let the chips/crankshaft (Cahoon) fly where they may,,,, Good on ya Mcbob mc bast!!!!!


----------



## 090 man (Apr 29, 2012)

ozflea said:


> I dont know why either surely theres a few around i'm certain many are just lerking around with no where to race i know theres races for them in Qld and a few events in NSW
> Proberly 088's can whoop their backsides but theres enough interest in QLD to organise just an 090 Race and the boys on the mid north run events when theres enough interest.
> 
> McBob.



Thankyou sir for replying, wow i did not know 090's were being raced, i'm going to look harder and would love see them.
If you don't mind me asking, what is that copperhead logo you have under your user name, i see acouple of guys with race pics under their names.


----------



## belgian (Apr 29, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> AS others (big Hoss) have said,,, let the chips/crankshaft (Cahoon) fly where they may,,,, Good on ya Mcbob mc bast!!!!!



ROLF, you folks ain't right.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: 

my heart bleeds at every blown up engine, must be the wannabee sawtech in me :msp_rolleyes:.


----------



## Bill G (Apr 29, 2012)

ozflea said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I may buy and build a cheap chinese Honda next with plastic on it next a clone of your Honda racer
> 
> McBob.




That would be a hell of a build, I hope you do it and bring it up to to west coast. 

That would settle it wouldn't it>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## little possum (Apr 29, 2012)

Popcorn!


----------



## ozflea (Apr 29, 2012)

090 man said:


> Thankyou sir for replying, wow i did not know 090's were being raced, i'm going to look harder and would love see them.
> If you don't mind me asking, what is that copperhead logo you have under your user name, i see acouple of guys with race pics under their names.



Well howdy doody 090man the Copperhead logo is the US820 Kart engine i purchased a few years back and fitted into a McCulloch SP125 chassis the Copperhead version 
is the latest variant of these Westbend engines goes like stink 

I got the engine through Dave Bonbright on the West Coast of the US i was told Dave was involved in the engines development its one powerful beast at 134cc

McBob.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 29, 2012)

Bill G said:


> That would be a hell of a build, I hope you do it and bring it up to to west coast.
> 
> That would settle it wouldn't it>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



Lighten up Bill for goodness sake bloody Stihl is only a chainsaw man just like the rest of em 

As much as i admire Dennis's ideas and workmanship i need a Honda like an extra hole in my bottom end 

McBob.


----------



## Bluefish (Apr 29, 2012)

That is one wild looking saw. Russ


----------



## ausneil 1 (Apr 29, 2012)

090 man said:


> Thankyou sir for replying, wow i did not know 090's were being raced, i'm going to look harder and would love see them.
> If you don't mind me asking, what is that copperhead logo you have under your user name, i see acouple of guys with race pics under their names.



090man,,,
there is an odd one running regularly but most stay home these days as other newer and more user friendly saws rule the australian scene. A lot of guys have them set up as modified production (visualy standard) and a very odd 1 or 2 pipe versions set up for unlimited production.

the qld boys still like them and many have them ready to go if required, and of coarse the 090 event is always a crowd pleaser and a chance for competitors to play with something different.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Yep!.....I doubt that chink crank will make it on alkie.





ozflea said:


> Well we'll have to wait and see Dennis if the riceburners do last certainly a big price difference in parts cost but if it holds together then ................ who really cares
> 
> If i filed the word chainsaw off the side cover who would know or better stihl stuck a geniune side cover on it you couldn't pick the difference i luv it.
> 
> ...



The world is going to the pack! Bob and Dennis being civil to each other! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## imagineero (Apr 30, 2012)

I guess the short answer is they're just not that fast. All those older saws run very low RPMs compared to modern saws, and you can say that older saws will still keep driving big bars, but so will modern saws with the same amount of port/muff/carb work. Realistically though, how much racing is done with 8' bars? Big wood is where big saws start to make sense, but in racing its all small stuff. No matter how much you gear up a modded 090 it just wont compete against modern stuff in small wood. There are sprockets available with a mind boggling number of teeth on ebay if you want to have a go though.

Shaun


----------



## genestar (May 7, 2012)

Let's see some chips fly.....CHOP CHOP!!opcorn:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 7, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well after you guys talked me into it and numerous words of encouragement i lashed out and bought a new *Chinese* Stihl 070 crankcase and crankshaft assy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice! Really chinese stuff? Reproduction eh? Nice looking saw.


----------



## ozflea (May 7, 2012)

I suppose you could refer to it as a half breed .... you know 7/10th chinese 3/10ths german what a mixture 

I got my piston and cylinder along with my alky carb yesterday a very interesting combination but something 
that wont be shown here too many prying eyes ..................

McBob.


----------



## ausneil 1 (May 7, 2012)

imagineero said:


> I guess the short answer is they're just not that fast. All those older saws run very low RPMs compared to modern saws, and you can say that older saws will still keep driving big bars, but so will modern saws with the same amount of port/muff/carb work. Realistically though, how much racing is done with 8' bars? Big wood is where big saws start to make sense, but in racing its all small stuff. No matter how much you gear up a modded 090 it just wont compete against modern stuff in small wood. There are sprockets available with a mind boggling number of teeth on ebay if you want to have a go though.
> 
> Shaun



Generaly speeking your spot on mate but,,,,
We do have 1 090 which regularly appears in QLD in modified production, unlimited production and open speed events. This saw cannot be looked upon as a slow geared up old timer as it beats a lot of new stuff, this saw takes a man with tallent to drive and run successfully and that man does just that. It ran on the weekend in QLD at Kingaroy for our australian titles and it did not dissapoint the 090 fans. Alan Rickson is the man who continues to make 090's a force and i personaly have raced that saw in all 3 classes many, many times and do not always beat it.
Poor rick is almost frightened to touch the cord once its been going, and its hurts to even watch rick start her. ( massave compression and has timeing way advanced).
The full results from the australian raceing titles are listed by LUMBERJAC AU in the aussie dribble thread.

A little something which this chineese 090 methanol project mcbob is working on has to think about once he gets it going.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 7, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## ozflea (May 7, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> Generaly speeking your spot on mate but,,,,
> We do have 1 090 which regularly appears in QLD in modified production, unlimited production and open speed events. This saw cannot be looked upon as a slow geared up old timer as it beats a lot of new stuff, this saw takes a man with tallent to drive and run successfully and that man does just that. It ran on the weekend in QLD at Kingaroy for our australian titles and it did not dissapoint the 090 fans. Alan Rickson is the man who continues to make 090's a force and i personaly have raced that saw in all 3 classes many, many times and do not always beat it.
> Poor rick is almost frightened to touch the cord once its been going, and its hurts to even watch rick start her. ( massave compression and has timeing way advanced).
> The full results from the australian raceing titles are listed by LUMBERJAC AU in the aussie dribble thread.
> ...



No fear here oh short fella what did i just say about prying eyes 

McBob.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 7, 2012)

ozflea said:


> No fear here oh short fella what did i just say about prying eyes
> 
> McBob.



:Eye::Eye::Eye::Eye:


----------



## Mastermind (May 7, 2012)

ozflea said:


> I suppose you could refer to it as a half breed .... you know 7/10th chinese 3/10ths german what a mixture
> 
> I got my piston and cylinder along with my alky carb yesterday a very interesting combination but something
> that wont be shown here too many prying eyes ..................
> ...



So why in the hell would you start a thread?????


----------



## Rudolf73 (May 7, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Scooterbum (May 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> So why in the hell would you start a thread?????



Really..............


----------



## Bob Wright (May 7, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Now lets see how fast a cheap ching a ding chainsaw can go



I remember 30 + years ago when Echos were called cheap ring a ding chain saws. Thats funny 30 some years later they are still running...Bob


----------



## ozflea (May 7, 2012)

Bob Wright said:


> I remember 30 + years ago when Echos were called cheap ring a ding chain saws. Thats funny 30 some years later they are still running...Bob



And with a little faith and good luck these may be around in 30 years 

McBob

Something to refresh a few memory cells 

Crows Nest 090's - YouTube


----------



## Stumpys Customs (May 7, 2012)

Sumbody pass the popcorn.


----------



## ozflea (May 8, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Sumbody pass the popcorn.



Well well who cares it's like all the other useless rabble that go's on here same chit different day 

you eat your popcorn and at least you'll be quite 

McBob.


----------



## logging22 (May 8, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well well who cares it's like all the other useless rabble that go's on here same chit different day
> 
> you eat your popcorn and at least you'll be quite
> 
> McBob.



Well hell Stumpy, i dont think your welcome here. Just be quiet and eat you corn.


----------



## ozflea (May 8, 2012)

logging22 said:


> Well hell Stumpy, i dont think your welcome here. Just be quiet and eat you corn.




Has Stumpy any teeth left to eat popcorn with ??


----------



## Stumpys Customs (May 8, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Has Stumpy any teeth left to eat popcorn with ??



I'll gum it :msp_biggrin: NOM NOm NOM


----------



## logging22 (May 8, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Has Stumpy any teeth left to eat popcorn with ??



Did a few weeks ago at the GTG. Ate everthing in sight!


----------



## lumberjackau (May 8, 2012)

Just watched that vid ol bob just put up there, I almost forgotten that I uploaded it, and it was the only time I raced with an 090. I borrowed the saw from the mill I worked for at the time and it was bone stock, I don't think I even touched the chain, I am the one in the yellow shirt. I got to the final after many people cut out in the heats, it takes some cutting to get through, 18" blocks and that 4" you are allowed to cut in looks bloody small, not much room for error. Someday I'll find an 090 I can fix up and race with, tho I think the dog team might growl a bit with a stihl in the kennel :msp_tongue:

Neil, there is one 090 that ran just as well as ricko's, and that would be Kerri McGreevey's 090AV, with his chains and kerri at the helm it was a hard saw to try to stay with, he is one competitor I miss racing against

Cheers
Will

PS, they are racing the 090's this weekend at the Crows Nest show, so if anyone is nearby come on out and cheer them on.


----------



## ozflea (May 8, 2012)

Well Fellas quite a few bits have arrived downunder for the 090 the cylinder and piston plus carb turned up last week muffler today and the oil tank outter half monday shes slowly getting together, Dont worry your little heart out Dennis the muffler is chinese too 







I have the bar here its a sprocket nosed 3/8" custom bar origionally i bought many years ago for my Solo Twin now it will have it's slot lengthened to fit the Stihl 

McBob


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (May 8, 2012)

Be careful McBoob, I'm sure that's lead paint you'll be breathing off that muffler and screen.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## ozflea (May 8, 2012)

Well that will mix in well with the American Agent Orange i was sprayed with 40 years ago Dennis .... how's ya hip going 

Do you wobble when ya walk ?

McBob.


----------



## 090 man (May 8, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well howdy doody 090man the Copperhead logo is the US820 Kart engine i purchased a few years back and fitted into a McCulloch SP125 chassis the Copperhead version
> is the latest variant of these Westbend engines goes like stink
> 
> I got the engine through Dave Bonbright on the West Coast of the US i was told Dave was involved in the engines development its one powerful beast at 134cc
> ...



Thankyou for showing your saw.A kart engine in a chainsaw, how is that allowed, sounds a bit unfair on the rest. Dave Bonbright must be a very smart man to do that. 
sir i just read some results in another forum and wanted to see if you got anything but realised ozflea is not your name, how did that impressive monster go, i thought my 090s are ahandfull.


----------



## ozflea (May 8, 2012)

Not unfair anything goes in open saws young Neil knocked them off with it at Dungog a few years back 





Theres a few Kart engines saws around 






A yammie 

McBob.


----------



## ausneil 1 (May 10, 2012)

lumberjackau said:


> Just watched that vid ol bob just put up there, I almost forgotten that I uploaded it, and it was the only time I raced with an 090. I borrowed the saw from the mill I worked for at the time and it was bone stock, I don't think I even touched the chain, I am the one in the yellow shirt. I got to the final after many people cut out in the heats, it takes some cutting to get through, 18" blocks and that 4" you are allowed to cut in looks bloody small, not much room for error. Someday I'll find an 090 I can fix up and race with, tho I think the dog team might growl a bit with a stihl in the kennel :msp_tongue:
> 
> Neil, there is one 090 that ran just as well as ricko's, and that would be Kerri McGreevey's 090AV, with his chains and kerri at the helm it was a hard saw to try to stay with, he is one competitor I miss racing against
> 
> ...



Yes thats true for sure and he is not the only one, phil war (qld), greg mangles (nsw), keith Polsen (nsw) just to name a few, were also 090 specalists and could drive them well.
I guess i could easily name a dozen guys who have them and could run them anytime they please.

yes,,,,, the 090 visualy standard race will be popular at crows nest so anyone liveing near by, come on over saturday and enjoy the day.


Mcbob,,,, you need to cover that carby, i think wasps are nesting inside it............


----------



## ozflea (May 10, 2012)

Well at least there not nesting in my head thank goodness for that Young grasshopper


----------



## srcarr52 (May 10, 2012)

What is the size of that tilly? 304 or 334? I'm at the start of building a stock muffler 6ci 394XP alky burner and I don't know if a 304 will be too much carb.


----------



## ozflea (May 10, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> What is the size of that tilly? 304 or 334? I'm at the start of building a stock muffler 6ci 394XP alky burner and I don't know if a 304 will be too much carb.



Big enough 

McBob.


----------



## ausneil 1 (May 11, 2012)

Thats a pic i took years ago, a good pic indeed of trevor baker with his GSX 250 bikesaw.
timber in that pic was 14inch yellow stringy and that was a open class heat at the australian titles in qld. 2006 i think.

competitors behind, left to right.

Wayne Stark qld Axeman and raceing compeditor, life member to QLD raceing and the Anduramba chainsaw raceing club.
John Watkins nsw
Rod Barns nsw
Bill Rumbel nsw
Trevor Baker qld with saw
Terry Brazier qld
Ashley Yaxley qld


note,,, only 2 formal life members involved in australian racing..... Wayne Stark QLD 
Bill Boyd NSW who also has a OAM (order of Australia medal)


----------



## Jredsjeep (May 11, 2012)

subscribing!


----------



## sachsmo (May 11, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well howdy doody 090man the Copperhead logo is the US820 Kart engine i purchased a few years back and fitted into a McCulloch SP125 chassis the Copperhead version
> is the latest variant of these Westbend engines goes like stink
> 
> I got the engine through Dave Bonbright on the West Coast of the US i was told Dave was involved in the engines development its one powerful beast at 134cc
> ...




Them old Benders are what every saw should wear.


----------



## ausneil 1 (May 11, 2012)

sachsmo said:


> Them old Benders are what every saw should wear.



that old girl has some balls for sure, and could mix it with the rest if given the oportunity.
I personaly do not like that pipe, but its not my saw so it does not matter and i'm only talking from a competitor point of view.

my own 125's point to the block well, they are good performers and if i did not have better and more modern saws the old 125's would be 1st choice in the O100cc classes.


----------



## ozflea (May 11, 2012)

This saw was built so we could experiance what possibly the mythical Mac 102 may have been like the US820 is very similier from what i have found out 
it's a pity the 102 was still born and never got into production as a Kart engine Americas days building kart engines was drawing to a close.

The 102 was indeed visually like the 101 but inside a few differences better porting chrome bore there are a few around but more collectable than useable.

I suppose the vertcal pipe puts you off Neil and i dont have the ability to build a pipe that points somewhere else so it will have to do.

McBob.


----------



## 090 man (May 11, 2012)

sachsmo said:


> Them old Benders are what every saw should wear.


Do you mean theres more of them.
That photo of the left handed machine looks dangerouse, the saw of ozfleas looks like it will go fast and that video shows its incredable, sorry mcBobs


----------



## MCW (May 12, 2012)

Subscribing...


----------



## ozflea (May 12, 2012)

090 man said:


> Do you mean theres more of them.
> That photo of the left handed machine looks dangerouse, the saw of ozfleas looks like it will go fast and that video shows its incredable, sorry mcBobs



I'm pretty certain its the only one in this country my US820 I mounted it in SP125 Mac frame where it looks right at home using an adaptor between the engine and 
the oil tank pretty simple really i have a westbend muffler i found in the states that feeds the exhaust out and back in a box muffler.


----------



## Bill G (May 12, 2012)

ozflea said:


> I'm pretty certain its the only one in this country my US820 I mounted it in SP125 Mac frame where it looks right at home using an adaptor between the engine and
> the oil tank pretty simple really i have a westbend muffler i found in the states that feeds the exhaust out and back in a box muffler.




Bob,

You do realize the Whiteheads were sold down in AUS ????????

There are more 820's in your country than you may realize but I would suspect no others in a Mac frame. 

Bill


----------



## ozflea (May 12, 2012)

Bill G said:


> Bob,
> 
> You do realize the Whiteheads were sold down in AUS ????????
> 
> ...



Yes i know Bill i have seen quite a few but not the US820 Copperhead mines the only one that i'm aware of 

McBob.


----------



## ozflea (May 20, 2012)

Well found a rather nice 25" bar in 050 gauge to suit the Stihl 090 its on its way deep south 







A new bar will keep the ching a ding 090 cuttin straight 

McBob.


----------



## 090 man (Jun 11, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well found a rather nice 25" bar in 050 gauge to suit the Stihl 090 its on its way deep south
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All right then, this means this saw must be ready to race. Where and when, i'm comeing to see you with luck win straight up or at least shake those big orange devils up. Best of luck sir.


----------



## ozflea (Jun 11, 2012)

Heres young Neil running my Copperhead Mac SP125 at Dungog a few back young Neil walks off for a quick cuppa at the end of the race 





McBob.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 11, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Heres young Neil running my Copperhead Mac SP125 at Dungog a few back young Neil walks off for a quick cuppa at the end of the race
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the bore in-down-up-down-up races... Seems like it puts a little more onus on the quality of operator.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I like the bore in-down-up-down-up races... Seems like it puts a little more onus on the quality of operator.



Yeah and if you're not careful the big saws will give you a good kick while trying to bore cut. There's nothing like a bit of kickback from a modified 100cc+ saw...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 11, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Yeah and if you're not careful the big saws will give you a good kick while trying to bore cut. There's nothing like a bit of kickback from a modified 100cc+ saw...



YES!!! Chain would have to be super smooth too... That post ripping they do over there rocks too. I actually like watching that... It's as much or more about the sawyer than anything...


----------



## ozflea (Jun 12, 2012)

Got the two spare cylinders from china for the 090 good price and great service 






Two spare cylinders as back up will be copies of the cylinder i bought in modded form from the states. But will be fitted with Caber rings just maybe the chinese rings will seat quicker 
even if they dont keep there tension correctly or wear well who cares race rings are changed often to keep performance high 

McBob.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Bob, run OEM clips if they spec up right for that piston/groove. Chinese pins have been thicker/heavier in kits I've seen in the past.

Who did the barrel and what's been done?


----------



## MCW (Jun 12, 2012)

ozflea said:


> But will be fitted with Caber rings just maybe the chinese rings will seat quicker
> even if they dont keep there tension correctly or wear well who cares race rings are changed often to keep performance high
> 
> McBob.



Don't even fit the Chinese rings Bob. You never quite know what you're getting with them. In fact I've even seen a fair compression increase of around 15psi just by fitting Cabers over the supplied Chinese rings on 372XP BB kits. I've also hand grenaded a number of piston tops from Chinese rings letting go in the exhaust port. Don't trust 'em


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jun 13, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Heres young Neil running my Copperhead Mac SP125 at Dungog a few back young Neil walks off for a quick cuppa at the end of the race
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:msp_confused:


----------



## 090 man (Jun 16, 2012)

MCW said:


> Don't even fit the Chinese rings Bob. You never quite know what you're getting with them. In fact I've even seen a fair compression increase of around 15psi just by fitting Cabers over the supplied Chinese rings on 372XP BB kits. I've also hand grenaded a number of piston tops from Chinese rings letting go in the exhaust port. Don't trust 'em



sounds a bit like this chinese stuff is not worth buying, why would a man who obviously knows his stuff bother with anything but genuine parts.
I would think that top that bob has pictured would be fine for weekend woodcutters like me.
I often see a guy at the pub who raced for years, he has retired i beleive and was checking the posts i think at camden last year, i'm going to ask him if he knows any racers blokes on here.

Still, best of luck with the chinese powered 090 sir, and would love to see a 090 win somewhere.
Question Bob
how would your imported hotsaw go against what gets raced in nsw now, i saw a hig husky last year cut the 3 cuts in something like 8 seconds and the wood looked bigger than 1 foot across.


----------



## ozflea (Jun 16, 2012)

090 man said:


> sounds a bit like this chinese stuff is not worth buying, why would a man who obviously knows his stuff bother with anything but genuine parts.
> I would think that top that bob has pictured would be fine for weekend woodcutters like me.
> I often see a guy at the pub who raced for years, he has retired i beleive and was checking the posts i think at camden last year, i'm going to ask him if he knows any racers blokes on here.
> 
> ...



Thats the very question i asked young Neil on the US820 powered SP125 and the video answers the question, the old SP125 for the over 100cc production hotsaws did all right as well winning it's 
category as well.

As regards the chinese stuff we wait and see the important bits will be geniune were needed dont worry about that.

I've had enough geniune stuff break when you least expect to realize everything has it's limits after all it's a race saw not an everyday work saw.

McBob


----------



## ozflea (Jun 16, 2012)

Who did the barrel and what's been done?

*That's for me to know and others to find out *


----------



## 090 man (Jun 16, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Thats the very question i asked young Neil on the US820 powered SP125 and the video answers the question, the old SP125 for the over 100cc production hotsaws did all right as well winning it's
> category as well.
> 
> As regards the chinese stuff we wait and see the important bits will be geniune were needed dont worry about that.
> ...



thanz for responding and i beleive your got a point by that vid have you got some more.
you would be a good one to ask 
how much training goes into doing this raceing thing right as they make it look so easy, they must be fit and strong men to start with i am guessing.


----------



## ozflea (Jun 16, 2012)

090 man said:


> thanz for responding and i beleive your got a point by that vid have you got some more.
> you would be a good one to ask
> how much training goes into doing this raceing thing right as they make it look so easy, they must be fit and strong men to start with i am guessing.



Yes i'm afraid so youth is a bugger to an old fossil like me thats why i got young Neil to run them i attend for a day out and enjoy just being there but i have a few quick saws 
these will be the first Stihls i have ever owned and it will be kinda nice if they prove worthy of being in my shed.

I cant compete against full time bushmen i'm a townie and past my prime but still like the occassional run 

McBob.


----------



## MCW (Jun 16, 2012)

ozflea said:


> As regards the chinese stuff we wait and see the important bits will be geniune were needed dont worry about that.
> 
> I've had enough geniune stuff break when you least expect to realize everything has it's limits after all it's a race saw not an everyday work saw.
> 
> McBob



I've had no major issues with the actual kits themselves Bob but as somebody who has imported and tested a swag of Chinese/Taiwanese kits don't risk running the supplied rings mate. You never quite know what you're going to get and I've had otherwise perfect kits destroyed by rings that have snapped and shot into the exhaust port within minutes of startup. For $12-15 a set for Cabers it's cheap insurance. It's like paying $20,000 for a race engine in a car and having a cheap arsed $1 bolt destroy the whole shebang.


----------



## ozflea (Jun 16, 2012)

MCW said:


> I've had no major issues with the actual kits themselves Bob but as somebody who has imported and tested a swag of Chinese/Taiwanese kits don't risk running the supplied rings mate. You never quite know what you're going to get and I've had otherwise perfect kits destroyed by rings that have snapped and shot into the exhaust port within minutes of startup. For $12-15 a set for Cabers it's cheap insurance. It's like paying $20,000 for a race engine in a car and having a cheap arsed $1 bolt destroy the whole shebang.



*If for a moment you think i dont agree with you your wrong, i have Caber rings here the ching ones can go in the trash if need be i'll buy genuine rings and roller bearings from Stihl.

McBob.*


----------



## husq2100 (Jun 16, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Who did the barrel and what's been done?
> 
> *That for me to know and others to find out *



hey Bob, secret squirrel stuff hey mate.....so you have a chinese copy of a German crank.....how good is your copy going to be of that ported cylinder???

Why does it hurt to name the porter.....Hell Im happy to own some MVP stuff


----------



## ozflea (Jun 16, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> hey Bob, secret squirrel stuff hey mate.....so you have a chinese copy of a German crank.....how good is your copy going to be of that ported cylinder???
> 
> Why does it hurt to name the porter.....Hell Im happy to own some MVP stuff



*Secret Squirrel is a watching so i better not you know Mums the word* ...... well as regards the crank mine is from Taiwan and thats not China although it did travel via Greese


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 16, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Who did the barrel and what's been done?
> 
> *That for me to know and others to find out *



Oh for crying out loud, shiver me timbers there Bob, there goes that secret squirrel stuff again! 

No one's asking for your dodgy No's!


----------



## ozflea (Jun 16, 2012)

*And no-one is gettin' em either ya know loose lips sink ships, shiver me timbers

McBob.*


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 16, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> hey Bob, secret squirrel stuff hey mate.....so you have a chinese copy of a German crank.....how good is your copy going to be of that ported cylinder???
> 
> Why does it hurt to name the porter.....Hell Im happy to own some MVP stuff



Oooooh no there Serg! Could compromise things! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jun 17, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Yes i'm afraid so youth is a bugger to an old fossil like me thats why i got young Neil to run them i attend for a day out and enjoy just being there but i have a few quick saws
> these will be the first Stihls i have ever owned and it will be kinda nice if they prove worthy of being in my shed.
> 
> I cant compete against full time bushmen i'm a townie and past my prime but still like the occassional run
> ...



I just love it when you call me young, Now shiver me timbers bob, your not an old fossil, simply a vintage version of what you want to be.:msp_sneaky:

AUSSIE 1,,, thats the responce for the week,,,SHIVER ME TIMBERS :msp_thumbsup:

090 MAN,,, ask bob (ozflea) all the questions you want, he loves it and will respond to you all day. I'm still a young grasshopper, so i'm still learning and getting fitter and stronger, one day i'll get there.

husq2100,,, your asking questions below the belt and you know what will happen if you keep it up.opcorn:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 17, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> I just love it when you call me young, Now shiver me timbers bob, your not an old fossil, simply a vintage version of what you want to be.:msp_sneaky:
> 
> AUSSIE 1,,, thats the responce for the week,,,SHIVER ME TIMBERS :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> ...



Neil, us old "young" fella's have been around long enough to remember some of those sayings!


----------



## tdi-rick (Jun 17, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Neil, us old "young" fella's have been around long enough to remember some of those sayings!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jun 17, 2012)

ozflea said:


> ..........i'm a townie and past my prime! McBoob.



......Hahahahahahaha!.......Who didn't know that!


----------



## ozflea (Jun 17, 2012)

Heres a little dribble or should i say top secret stuff that will automaticely shoot you as soon as you read it 

I wrote and asked the person of xxxxx.com if they marketed a full AV kit for the early 090 sounds as though they are interested in doing such a kit 

now the wait begins i just hope i hear good news as those babies are hard to get.







McBob. 

*Now Cahoon your there too past your prime too old fella at least i have recovered so you can wobble by ya self*

P.S I luv you too hoon


----------



## MCW (Jun 18, 2012)

ozflea said:


> *If for a moment you think i dont agree with you your wrong, i have Caber rings here the ching ones can go in the trash if need be i'll buy genuine rings and roller bearings from Stihl.
> 
> McBob.*



No dramas Bob I was just looking at your quote below which made me think you may have been considering the Chinese rings  It sounded like you were contemplating them as they may seat quicker and will be changed often. I've had some really good Chinese rings in some early Dolmar/Makita BB kits but as a whole they've been crap. Even the kits that didn't disintegrate with the supplied rings showed some really dodgey, accelerated wear after a few hours of run time.



ozflea said:


> just maybe the chinese rings will seat quicker even if they dont keep there tension correctly or wear well who cares race rings are changed often to keep performance high
> 
> McBob.


----------



## 090 man (Jun 18, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> hey Bob, secret squirrel stuff hey mate.....so you have a chinese copy of a German crank.....how good is your copy going to be of that ported cylinder???
> 
> Why does it hurt to name the porter.....Hell Im happy to own some MVP stuff



Please explain mate, secret squirrel and mvp. 
are you guys raceing blokes playing mind games with each other.

question for mcbob
alky burning 090, how do you set your saws up to run that, or more to my point what is it.


----------



## ozflea (Jun 18, 2012)

Na we just having fun you know kids games and all that type of stuff anyone got a pocket full of marbles .... oh thats right most of you would never have played marbles 

Alky is the fuel or part there of that the saws run and a little methanol 

McBob.


----------



## axlr8 (Jun 18, 2012)

I want to see this!!!


----------



## 090 man (Jun 24, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Na we just having fun you know kids games and all that type of stuff anyone got a pocket full of marbles .... oh thats right most of you would never have played marbles
> 
> Alky is the fuel or part there of that the saws run and a little methanol
> 
> McBob.



Ok fair enough.
Sounds like you race fellas are not going to say much on how you set these race saws up for racing fuel, i understand you want the edge.


----------



## MCW (Jun 24, 2012)

090 man said:


> Ok fair enough.
> Sounds like you race fellas are not going to say much on how you set these race saws up for racing fuel, i understand you want the edge.



Depends who you talk to. There is a swag of information out there on race saws if you know where to look and who to ask. Of course finding the information is the easy part, building it and replicating it is the next step, but then of course actually competing and winning an event is the hard part. Plenty of top class race saws haven't been able to win a race because of the people running them, or a bad chain, or the wrong sprocket choice etc etc.


----------



## tdi-rick (Jun 24, 2012)

Actually, it's all about the chain and technique, the powerhead comes after you get those two right 

(but everyone wants a powerful saw, so they start there first and get their bums spanked, so they try and find more grunt, and.....)


----------



## ozflea (Jun 24, 2012)

Your right ol mate or once you get the power head going it's getting the rest right and matched accordingly maybe quite a few start the learning curve but getting practice is what really counts 

McBob


----------



## 090 man (Jun 25, 2012)

> Plenty of top class race saws haven't been able to win a race because of the people running them, or a bad chain, or the wrong sprocket choice etc etc.



So what your saying is when these guys have a race and 1 guy finishes way in front, its not good luck but better understanding and preparation or a better engine handled better.
I think i will watch the boys raceing down here and pick one or 2 and follow them and hopefuly meet them.
I'm not trying to break into this but am interested just the same.


----------



## 090 man (Jun 25, 2012)

tdi-rick said:


> Actually, it's all about the chain and technique, the powerhead comes after you get those two right
> 
> (but everyone wants a powerful saw, so they start there first and get their bums spanked, so they try and find more grunt, and.....)



interesting read,so i assume one could race a standard stihl 090 provideing it has a good race chain and if the operator has the skills do do so, but would it be competitive against the rest.
I'm a little confused now, reading back i notice a man who is publicly showing modifications and saws obviously highly modified to hammer any opersition he strikes, so has he already got the techniques and chain mastered to progress onto major engine developements.


----------



## ozflea (Jun 27, 2012)

Bit of an update on my 090's still about a week away from being complete 







These will be two new saws 070's with big bore 090 kits and then some.

Just about got my AV handle set complete for one of em

McBob.


----------



## MCW (Jun 27, 2012)

090 man said:


> So what your saying is when these guys have a race and 1 guy finishes way in front, its not good luck but better understanding and preparation or a better engine handled better.



Some people may class a winner as lucky but in reality it's not luck at all. Is it unlucky if an opponent cuts outside of the marked area? Nope, it's just that you cut better on the day and didn't make any mistakes. By the way, I don't race but would love to have a crack. Unfortunately I'm too far away from where the comps are held.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Na we just having fun you know kids games and all that type of stuff anyone got a pocket full of marbles .... oh thats right most of you would never have played marbles
> 
> Alky is the fuel or part there of that the saws run and a little methanol
> 
> McBob.



Not all of us play kids games on this forum and yes i remember playing marbles in primary school.



> tdi-rick
> Actually, it's all about the chain and technique, the powerhead comes after you get those two right
> 
> (but everyone wants a powerful saw, so they start there first and get their bums spanked, so they try and find more grunt, and.....)



You are so correct, but how many simply never get the message. I know race guys who only run standard saws with good chains, they know they are not up at the top ability wise but they have major fun competing and in post ripping they seldom come last. No other competitor puts sh#t on them either.

Matt,,, top responce also mate to 090 man and thanks for your honesty by saying straight up, your not a competitor. (respect)


----------



## ozflea (Jul 9, 2012)

Here the first one almost 100% complete for the visually standard class or production saws the second one is getting its pipe built as i have a couple of chambers to sus out 






Uncle Andreas wouldn't be too happy but who cares ................... McBob's new Chinese 090 oop's the bar cover is genuine


----------



## Bill G (Jul 9, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Here the first one almost 100% complete,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,. McBob's new Chinese 090 oop's the bar cover is genuine



Well Bob,

I guess you do not need the starter cups that you requested. I will just be out that money:msp_confused:

Bill


----------



## ozflea (Jul 9, 2012)

Bill G said:


> Well Bob,
> 
> I guess you do not need the starter cups that you requested. I will just be out that money:msp_confused:
> 
> Bill



Like usual Bill you didn't say what you were doing regards the starter cups and therefore bought one from Germany 

I cannot read minds from over 7 thousand miles away sorry Bill 

McBob.


----------



## Bill G (Jul 9, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Like usual Bill you didn't say what you were doing regards the starter cups and therefore bought one from Germany
> 
> I cannot read minds from over 7 thousand miles away sorry Bill
> 
> McBob.



I guess you missed the thread you started then??????


----------



## ozflea (Jul 9, 2012)

Bill G said:


> I guess you missed the thread you started then??????



Well with a little effort you could have PM'd me


----------



## Bill G (Jul 9, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well with a little effort you could have PM'd me



Did you miss your own thread
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/201249.htm


----------



## Bill G (Jul 9, 2012)

Post 19


----------



## ozflea (Jul 9, 2012)

Bill G said:


> Did you miss your own thread
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/201249.htm



Well Bill i owe you an apology if you PM me your paypal email address i'll fix it up along with the postage to Australia 

My address is 

Bob Cornwell 
90 Station St 
Weston 2326 
NSW Australia

You could send me a request for funds through paypal if you like my paypal address is 
[email protected]

Bob.


----------



## Bill G (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello Bob,

Make sure you look at posts 28,29.30 of your thread as* some* seem to think I was full of #### on the price.

Bill


----------



## ozflea (Jul 9, 2012)

Bill G said:


> Hello Bob,
> 
> Make sure you look at posts 28,29.30 of your thread as* some* seem to think I was full of #### on the price.
> 
> Bill



Well i didn't query your price Bill just PM your details to me thanks


----------



## ozflea (Jul 9, 2012)

Well it's not that i'm wishing to upset the Stihl apple cart but out here in OZ they quoted me $68-00 plus postage for the starter cup Bill 

Maybe there's quite a few variations some dealers have in pricing there holy product the starter cup i purchased through Ebay in germany was about the same price as yours.

McBob.


----------



## 090 man (Jul 9, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Here the first one almost 100% complete for the visually standard class or production saws the second one is getting its pipe built as i have a couple of chambers to sus out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, when is your first race, if its near me i'm coming to watch. I would love to meet the man behind the saw as i have so many questions but should wait til you have had it going and raceing.


----------



## ozflea (Jul 9, 2012)

You can call in anytime for a cuppa and a chin wag thats not a problem 02 49 362093 ........... Bob.


----------



## Bill G (Jul 10, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well i didn't query your price Bill just PM your details to me thanks



Well what is your post 32 

POST 32http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/201249.htm

I do not mislead or lie


----------



## ozflea (Jul 10, 2012)

Well just to see your not outta pocket send me my bill and i'll be happy


----------



## Bill G (Jul 10, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well just to see your not outta pocket send me my bill and i'll be happy




Hello Robert,


Well I am not worried about being outta pocket. Money is made everyday and is replaceable the next day, What I am worried about the fact that you questioned that I would send you something NOT as described. I have no reason to do that. The cups you requested are OEM Stihl.

Bill


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 10, 2012)

ozflea said:


> You can call in anytime for a cuppa and a chin wag thats not a problem 02 49 362093 ........... Bob.



Brace yourself,,,,your in for an experience 090 man...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## ozflea (Jul 10, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> Brace yourself,,,,your in for an experience 090 man...:msp_sneaky:



Well young Neil you too have been here, drank and experianced the wonder of old McBob and his bull xxxx and i have enjoyed the company of many fine fellas from all over our great land.
And look forward to meetin' a few more ............... i hear Cahoon has booked a flight to visit ?? *I wonder if they will let him past the first tick gate ?*

McBob.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 10, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well young Neil you too have been here, drank and experianced the wonder of old McBob and his bull xxxx and i have enjoyed the company of many fine fellas from all over our great land.
> And look forward to meetin' a few more ............... i hear Cahoon has booked a flight to visit ?? *I wonder if they will let him past the first tick gate ?*
> 
> McBob.



Good morning bob,,,,
you just answered yourself here, and yes i got conned by the online, on phone mcbob, the real life bob cornwall is a different man all together.
over the years a bloody lot of good men have fell in the same trap and will continue to do so.

If old dennis comes out here, good stuff, if he calles round your place, i'd be a little worried be may greet you with a punch on the nose.
This is your thread so i will leave it there, have a nice day uncle robert..


----------



## ozflea (Jul 10, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> Good morning bob,,,,
> you just answered yourself here, and yes i got conned by the online, on phone mcbob, the real life bob cornwall is a different man all together.
> over the years a bloody lot of good men have fell in the same trap and will continue to do so.
> 
> ...



Ah Neil YA enjoyed it as much as me two old bullxxxxxxs together cant have these young spectators believing we actually get along now can we 
*as regards Dennis if he gets to my front door it will be a bloody miracle i'll put a soapbox out front so he can reach my nose he he he he he.*

McBob.


----------



## parrisw (Jul 10, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Ah Neil YA enjoyed it as much as me two old bullxxxxxxs together cant have these young spectators believing we actually get along now can we
> *as regards Dennis if he gets to my front door it will be a bloody miracle i'll put a soapbox out front so he can reach my nose he he he he he.*
> 
> McBob.



A soapbox? That's it. I'm guessing you'll need a few of them.


----------



## 090 man (Jul 11, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> Brace yourself,,,,your in for an experience 090 man...:msp_sneaky:



Please explain sir ? 
I may just find time to go and visit, sounds like mcbob gets a few race men over for some pointers.


----------



## ozflea (Jul 11, 2012)

090 man said:


> Please explain sir ?
> I may just find time to go and visit, sounds like mcbob gets a few race men over for some pointers.



*Na no pointers he's silly enough as is *

Just hurry me jugs on its last legs 

The topic for that day could be building a clone of Dennis's plastic Honda i'm getting bored here .... idle hands are the devils tools 

McBob.


----------



## ozflea (Jul 14, 2012)

Just an update on my 090's both are assembled and ready to roar i'm still awaiting the header for the Alky saw but hopefully should see it in the later part of the week












McBob.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 14, 2012)

Time to put them in some wood McBob!


----------



## ozflea (Jul 14, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Time to put them in some wood McBob!



Getting very close ol mate might have to get a boy on the job to start em ................... *Neil where out thou !!*

McBob.


----------



## belgian (Jul 15, 2012)

I just can't believe that our yellow blooded, one eyed Mac Man from down under is bringing two STIHL 090, being chinese copies to boot, to the show.....

Jeeeez, what has the world come to...otstir::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bill G (Jul 15, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Getting very close ol mate might have to get a boy on the job to start em ................... *Neil where out thou !!*
> 
> McBob.



With all due respect I have to ask why you would need a boy to start them. 

The 090 is actually a very easy starting engine. You are a young man at age 62 so that should not be a problem. Dave at age 74 competed today with is YZ250 after competing in the chopping events. Rick Halvorson from the Stihl series was here today and kicked as.s He is 62 also. He competed in all events and concluded with a hellll of a nice hotsaw race.

Come on Bob I want to see you running the saws you built:msp_rolleyes: Take pride in what you have done 

Bill


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dont hold your breath Bill...


----------



## ozflea (Jul 15, 2012)

Well this old dude will run them, that is na i dont need a boy to start them after all there just Stihl's dont worry Bill i eat Weet-Bix of a morning 
and after all these tears of tugging on Mac's i'm in peak condition just call me Arnie.

McBob.


----------



## axlr8 (Jul 15, 2012)

are we EVER gonna see these badboys run!? haha just messin! Could we get a guestimate cost of what itd take to build one?! I hate to support the chinese stihl market, but if its decent priced.....I REALLY WOULD LOVE ME AN 090!!! and that thing is a beaut!


----------



## ozflea (Jul 15, 2012)

Well whats a new genuine 090 worth would hate to even think about it my pockets are only so deep so the Chinese gave me the opportunity to build a couple 
mine are only for local competition no world stage but hey i'll have a bit of fun and thats the name of the game in my book.

All shiney and new courtesy of ebay and a international market place.

If the chinese built a Husky 3120 i'd proberly build one or two of them as well i like shiney new toys.

McBob


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Waiting on the Mcboob tube!


----------



## splitpost (Jul 15, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Waiting on the Mcboob tube!



me too,wanna see this chinky 090 go


----------



## splitpost (Jul 15, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well whats a new genuine 090 worth would hate to even think about it my pockets are only so deep so the Chinese gave me the opportunity to build a couple
> mine are only for local competition no world stage but hey i'll have a bit of fun and thats the name of the game in my book.
> 
> All shiney and new courtesy of ebay and a international market place.
> ...



its only a matter of time


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 15, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Waiting on the Mcboob tube!



Good one Al, someone trademark it already! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MCW (Jul 16, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Good one Al, someone trademark it already! :hmm3grin2orange:



Here you go...

*McBoob™*


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 16, 2012)

Even the spammers want to see a video McBob!


----------



## MCW (Jul 16, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Even the spammers want to see a video McBob!



I won't report this one though Rudy


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 16, 2012)

I wonna see it too, please

I need to know what I am going to be up against


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 16, 2012)

Clarice390 said:


> I hope we can see a video of this saw in the wood.
> Nice project.



I hope you get cancer


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 16, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> I hope you get cancer



oh do go easey on him Serg, could be a mate of Bobs:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> oh do go easey on him Serg, could be a mate of Bobs:hmm3grin2orange:



Oh Clarice390 is the secret squirrel???


----------



## rogue60 (Jul 16, 2012)

yes not far off running by the looks of it,i must say i did not think you would get it done so fast and two saws to boot well done you have done a good job Mcbob ya dont stuff about must be all the Weet-Bix


----------



## MCW (Jul 16, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> I wonna see it too, please
> 
> I need to know what I am going to be up against



You're toast Dallas...


----------



## bezza1 (Jul 16, 2012)

damm carnt wait to see these puppys run
great job mate


----------



## sun64 (Jul 16, 2012)

Patience is a virtue, guys. 
Bob is probably waiting for his next carbon tax refund cheque to pay for the fuel :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 16, 2012)

Hard to get very excited about a Chinese chainsaw, posing as the real deal.


----------



## sun64 (Jul 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hard to get very excited about a Chinese chainsaw, posing as the real deal.



Why ? If Bob can pull it off and it dont disintergrate then good on him . It would be one up on all the purists on here.
Great work Bob. At least you are having a go mate. .:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ozflea (Jul 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hard to get very excited about a Chinese chainsaw, posing as the real deal.



Tut tut ol mate .... against the grain is it, well tough luck ..... them there fellas wont like gettin' beat by a cheapo chinese saw now will they 

McBob.

See ya's in November Fellas and dont forget to sharpen ya chains


----------



## ozflea (Jul 16, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> oh do go easey on him Serg, could be a mate of Bobs:hmm3grin2orange:



Who needs friends when i have mates like you's


----------



## ozflea (Jul 16, 2012)

MCW said:


> You're toast Dallas...



And and with vegemite on it too


----------



## ozflea (Jul 16, 2012)

sun64 said:


> Patience is a virtue, guys.
> Bob is probably waiting for his next carbon tax refund cheque to pay for the fuel :hmm3grin2orange:



Spot on ol mate you've hit the old nail right on the head ...... poor ol pensioner i is


----------



## splitpost (Jul 16, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Spot on ol mate you've hit the old nail right on the head ...... poor ol pensioner i is



yeah right


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Funny thing about fishing,,,,,, sometimes one will reel in something not wanted or expected.
just todays thought.


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 16, 2012)

ozflea said:


> And and with vegemite on it too



Hey Bob, matt just let you in on one of my 090 secrets there, toast and vegemite in the morning is the stuff for throwing an oh 90 around all day, forget your wheatbix:msp_wink:


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 16, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> Funny thing about fishing,,,,,, sometimes one will reel in something not wanted or expected.
> just todays thought.



yep and its funny somtimes when no matter how much you kick it back in the pond it comes back for more:msp_sneaky:


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hard to get very excited about a Chinese chainsaw, posing as the real deal.



hard to get excited about anyone posing as the real deal......


----------



## ozflea (Jul 17, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> hard to get excited about anyone posing as the real deal......



Thank goodness for that ol mate me i'm genuine and lovin' it 

Na its all a bit of fun really had to get something or two to keep the dust off my shelfs thats all Stihls are good for 

McBob.


----------



## SierraNevada (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, go on, then! My sister completed a Master's Degree for International Relations (Funny in this context!) in Sydney. She sent me a shirt that said "Jesus loves you, everyone else thinks you're a tosser" I never stopped thinking that was funny. Sorry for the interrupt, couldn't help it, best of luck tossers one and all!


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 17, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Tut tut ol mate .... against the grain is it, well tough luck ..... them there fellas wont like gettin' beat by a cheapo chinese saw now will they
> 
> McBob.
> 
> See ya's in November Fellas and dont forget to sharpen ya chains





So November is our date is it Bob?
Rollup, Rollup, Rollup, read all about it, not to be missed, never again, once only, never before,
McBob and BigDGB’s 090 race off,
See the big West German stock 090 V McBobs alky rice burner chink special in huge saw off,
Prize will be one very good 090G, kindly donated by Brad (blsnelling) 
Entertainment for all AS members and their guests,
Its rumored that RandyMac and Dennis Cahoon from Yankee land will be on hand, watch these two yanks go toe to toe in the Bullshiit face off,
Saw Troll will be looking after the weigh in, to check everyone’s left side balance,
Neil (ausneil1) will be chief administrator for the day and head saw starter, (it’s also been heard around the traps that Neil is training for some special event at this show, just what that is will be a surprise)
Will,(lumberjackau) is looking after first aid, (he is supposed to be good at mouth to mouth)
Darren (deye223) is organizing the girls for side show ally
Matt (MCW)is in charge of tickets, (we have not decided on a price yet, but get their credit card numbers anyway) BTW Price is up due to carbon tax! 
Wayne (sun64) is looking after the wildlife, checking there is no possums or kolas in the wood and that the birds’ nests have been looked after, 
Wayne (Gmax) will be running an odd saw stall,
Andrew (stihlman441)is running a Stihl stand, (MS441C-M are on special) 
Rudi (rudolf73)is rumored to be bringing his uncle Hef to the playboy stand, 
Looking for someone to run the Husky parts stall,
Still places open to members in the MS170 Hotsaw race off (60 inch bar min) 
I think Dave (Aussie Dave) will have a farming stand, 
Free face painting (looking for someone to do this)
Chris (splitpost) will be running a How to Port 660’s class,
Venue TBA
Food, free toast and vegemite for everyone who shows with an 090
Drinks , On the House, many thanks to AS, Drinks List: Water
Rick (tdi rick) is going to bring the fire truck for the kids to ride in (also I think he will run an Get-to-know-your –Dolkita workshop)
McBob will also bring his Mac’s for the kids to play with, 
Gates will open TBA (when someone wakes up)
Gates will be closed, (when we have all gone home)
We will be adding many more events to this show as we go, I am sure we have missed many members and their talents(real or otherwise) please feel free to add any suggestions in new posts on this thred, there are many positions and stalls available , 
All members wishing to attend this sure-to-be-unforgettable show please let McBob know via this thred so he will have some idea how many jars of vegemite to get,
Those who cannot attend will still be able to watch all the action via free-to-air The McBoob Tube 
Disclaimer,
Any reference to people, places and or talents, events is only subjective, done in an spur of the moment for all the good members and guests of AS,


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> So November is our date is it Bob?
> Rollup, Rollup, Rollup, read all about it, not to be missed, never again, once only, never before,
> McBob and BigDGB’s 090 race off,
> See the big West German stock 090 V McBobs alky rice burner chink special in huge saw off,
> ...




man thats just made my day.
opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## MCW (Jul 17, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> Looking for someone to run the Husky parts stall,
> ...
> Free face painting (looking for someone to do this)



Al (AUSSIE1) would love to take care of these two spots.


----------



## sun64 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> So November is our date is it Bob?
> Rollup, Rollup, Rollup, read all about it, not to be missed, never again, once only, never before,
> McBob and BigDGB’s 090 race off,
> See the big West German stock 090 V McBobs alky rice burner chink special in huge saw off,
> ...



Gave me a good laugh. Well thought up. 
How many possum traps will I have to bring. LOL
Once I get them in there and saved from the falling trees I will put them in Andrews ute as he likes possums too.
With the birds nests eggs , the scrambled eggs will be on me.
Will I get a free plane ticket as I am disadvantaged living so far away from the venue. Unless we make it central for all in Alice Springs.
Wood size would be 6 inches though 
Cannot wait, its as exciting as christmas time
Cheers Wayne


----------



## lumberjackau (Jul 17, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> So November is our date is it Bob?
> Rollup, Rollup, Rollup, read all about it, not to be missed, never again, once only, never before,
> McBob and BigDGB’s 090 race off,
> See the big West German stock 090 V McBobs alky rice burner chink special in huge saw off,
> ...


Bloody Classic Mate, will have to beg, plead and borrow an oh-nine-oh so I can get my vegemite on toast :msp_thumbsup:

Will


----------



## Bill G (Jul 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hard to get very excited about a Chinese chainsaw, posing as the real deal.





husq2100 said:


> hard to get excited about anyone posing as the real deal......




So are you saying Brad is not the real deal:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bezza1 (Jul 17, 2012)

MCW said:


> Al (AUSSIE1) would love to take care of these two spots.



if he carnt attend ill be more than willing oke::spiderman:


----------



## MCW (Jul 17, 2012)

bezza1 said:


> if he carnt attend ill be more than willing oke::spiderman:



I heard you do a lot of children's partys mate


----------



## MCW (Jul 17, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> So November is our date is it Bob?



I'll bring my 79cc Dolmar along just to upset those 090's


----------



## MCW (Jul 17, 2012)

MCW said:


> I'll bring my 79cc Dolmar along just to upset those 090's



Actually I'll bring Wayne's


----------



## bezza1 (Jul 17, 2012)

MCW said:


> I heard you do a lot of children's partys mate



yep im a pro at face painting i take my compressor and spray gun and i have one of these puppys i fill it with paint to SR 450 - Professional Versatile Mistblower Sprayer


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 17, 2012)

MCW said:


> Actually I'll bring Wayne's



whats the go with self quoting?

your supposed to use your other AS tag to do that

should we move the race bit to a new thred or keep it hear so it all links?


----------



## MCW (Jul 17, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> whats the go with self quoting?
> 
> your supposed to use your other AS tag to do that
> 
> should we move the race bit to a new thred or keep it hear so it all links?



Brace yourself...

Prepare to be amazed...


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 17, 2012)

hey dallas,,,, security, an event such as this must have security, a lot of emotions and tensions unleased in these events.


i vote link this thread to your own new one.


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 17, 2012)

MCW is awesome said:


> Just thought I'd drop by and see how everything is hanging?
> 
> Hey does anybody know that MCW guy?
> 
> I've heard he's the sh*t.




you smarty pants:jester:


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 17, 2012)

bezza1 said:


> yep im a pro at face painting i take my compressor and spray gun and i have one of these puppys i fill it with paint to SR 450 - Professional Versatile Mistblower Sprayer



i would think that would qualify you to join the team.:msp_thumbup:

edit,,, go for a piddle and another 10 posts posted, this is a popular thread, a credit to its founder.


----------



## MCW (Jul 17, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> you smarty pants:jester:



Fancy some unknown dude just coming along like that and thinking I'm awesome? Really wierd that...


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 17, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> i would think that would qualify you to join the team.:msp_thumbup:



ok Beren's in, Face painting (you got a working with kids card?)


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 17, 2012)

MCW is awesome said:


> Just thought I'd drop by and see how everything is hanging?
> 
> Hey does anybody know that MCW guy?
> 
> I've heard he's the sh*t.



ok youg man, seeing that you are new around hear, you can clean the dunnies:taped:


----------



## Bigfella (Jul 17, 2012)

Man what have i missed. Been a while since i read up on this thread. Hard to believe one man (boy, pensioner etc) can cause such a fuss. I want in on the race. Don't have an 090, but gee i can sure help judge, mop up the tears or something.:jester:


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 17, 2012)

oh oh we have a new heavyweight alooking here, introduceing the big fella.

maybe the man for security Dallas, you best check him out first.


----------



## MCW (Jul 17, 2012)

Bigfella said:


> mop up the tears or something.:jester:



You'll need a whole swag of buckets mate. And a mop, don't forget the mop.


----------



## MCW (Jul 17, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> oh oh we have a new heavyweight alooking here, introduceing the big fella.
> 
> maybe the man for security Dallas, you best check him out first.



I thought I was the big fella Neil? :frown:
Ripped off...


----------



## Bigfella (Jul 17, 2012)

MCW said:


> You'll need a whole swag of buckets mate. And a mop, don't forget the mop.



Buckets, was thinking for some i may need a skip bin and a supper soaker mop.


----------



## MCW (Jul 17, 2012)

Bigfella said:


> Buckets, was thinking for some i may need a skip bin and a supper soaker mop.



3" transfer pump...


----------



## Bigfella (Jul 17, 2012)

MCW said:


> 3" transfer pump...



I know where i can lay my hands on a 4" irrigation pump. Should suck all the tears and other sh#t from the party's in question. just need a big motor to drive it or a few extra body's that can turn a crank handle really fast.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bezza1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> ok Beren's in, Face painting (you got a working with kids card?)



yep Google Image Result for http://www.dsr.wa.gov.au/assets/images/Page-Images/WWC-card.jpg


----------



## MCW (Jul 17, 2012)

bezza1 said:


> yep Google Image Result for http://www.dsr.wa.gov.au/assets/images/Page-Images/WWC-card.jpg



John Citizen? Is that really you?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 17, 2012)

MCW said:


> I'll bring my 79cc Dolmar along just to upset those 090's





MCW said:


> Actually I'll bring Wayne's



Matt, hasn't anyone told ya, ya supposed to create another user name when you respond to yaself. 

Edit: should read the rest of the thread before posting!


----------



## sun64 (Jul 17, 2012)

Matt, your a bloody idiot. I cannot stop laughing you barstard :msp_thumbsup:
I will end up pissin myself


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 17, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> oh oh we have a new heavyweight alooking here, introduceing the big fella.
> 
> maybe the man for security Dallas, you best check him out first.




yeh we need security alright, all kinds of lose nuts around tonight:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MCW (Jul 17, 2012)

sun64 said:


> Matt, your a bloody idiot. I cannot stop laughing you barstard :msp_thumbsup:
> I will end up pissin myself



What you talking about? I have my own unidentified stalker and you guys are laughing? Get stuffed...


----------



## bezza1 (Jul 17, 2012)

MCW said:


> John Citizen? Is that really you?



could be you will never know :msp_tongue::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 17, 2012)

MCW is awesome said:


> Just thought I'd drop by and see how everything is hanging?
> 
> Hey does anybody know that MCW guy?
> 
> I've heard he's the sh*t.



Hi Boob......I mean Bob, how's 090 goin? :msp_thumbup:


----------



## bezza1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bigfella said:


> I know where i can lay my hands on a 4" irrigation pump. Should suck all the tears and other sh#t from the party's in question. just need a big motor to drive it or a few extra body's that can turn a crank handle really fast.:biggrinbounce2:



ive got an old 3hp lister it has a 5 1/2" wide piston and a 8" dtroke is that big enough or i can weld up a wheel for the kids to run on


----------



## MCW (Jul 17, 2012)

sun64 said:


> Matt, your a bloody idiot. I cannot stop laughing you barstard :msp_thumbsup:
> I will end up pissin myself



Liner Pads

Just because I care...


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 17, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Hi Boob......I mean Bob, how's 090 goin? :msp_thumbup:



slow Al slow, I gunner whip him:msp_tongue:


----------



## Bigfella (Jul 17, 2012)

bezza1 said:


> ive got an old 3hp lister it has a 5 1/2" wide piston and a 8" dtroke is that big enough or i can weld up a wheel for the kids to run on



Wouldn't mind an 8" stroke myself, but I guess we use what we have available. These kids, they coming over from the face painting?


----------



## bezza1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bigfella said:


> Wouldn't mind an 8" stroke myself, but I guess we use what we have available. These kids, they coming over from the face painting?



yeah we can muster them up from face painting


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 17, 2012)

Bigfella said:


> Wouldn't mind an 8" stroke myself, but I guess we use what we have available. These kids, they coming over from the face painting?



well if you need more inchs stroke it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bezza1 (Jul 17, 2012)

MCW said:


> Liner Pads
> 
> Just because I care...



hahaha this is a pic for you


----------



## MCW (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## sun64 (Jul 17, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Hi Boob......I mean Bob, how's 090 goin? :msp_thumbup:



Oh, thats right. Its Bobs thread isnt it LOL:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 17, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> oh oh we have a new heavyweight alooking here, introduceing the big fella.
> 
> maybe the man for security Dallas, you best check him out first.



Well we just checked the Big fella out with the secret squirrel:msp_sneaky: looks like he is the real deal,

so Big fella your on security detail, you sure you can handle ol Mac man:help:


----------



## sun64 (Jul 17, 2012)

MCW said:


> Liner Pads
> 
> Just because I care...



Matt, its an 07 number and I need an 08 number, closer to home. Also their are only 28 to a pack and the way you have been tonight i will have used them all up.
I guess I will just have to use a rubber band around around the old fella for bladder control.


----------



## bezza1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> Well we just checked the Big fella out with the secret squirrel:msp_sneaky: looks like he is the real deal,
> 
> so Big fella your on security detail, you sure you can handle ol Mac man:help:


ill throw this in for security if #### gets rowdy ill have my paint blower


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 17, 2012)

Talk about hijacking a thread! You guys have done well... all while poor McBob is trying to sleep :sleepy:

This 090 show down sounds like a bunch of fun though :msp_thumbup:


----------



## MCW (Jul 17, 2012)

sun64 said:


> Matt, its an 07 number and I need an 08 number, closer to home. Also their are only 28 to a pack and the way you have been tonight i will have used them all up.
> I guess I will just have to use a rubber band around around the old fella for bladder control.



These work better mate. You can get various sizes to suit your bore diameter...






You can also get them in stainless if rust is an issue.


----------



## bezza1 (Jul 17, 2012)

MCW said:


> These work better mate. You can get various sizes to suit your bore diameter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he may need some of this aswell if he gets lucky it will stand up against friction and leaks
Google Image Result for http://www.bargainbikegear.com.au/images/accessories/threebond_supersSealer.jpg


----------



## MCW (Jul 17, 2012)

We'd better get back to the All Aussie Dribble Thread before Bob finds us and goes clean orf 

I'm out. It was fun.


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 17, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Talk about hijacking a thread! You guys have done well... all while poor McBob is trying to sleep :sleepy:
> 
> This 090 show down sounds like a bunch of fun though :msp_thumbup:




thread jack!:msp_confused: What are you talking about? Bobs right behind us all the way, he even said we were his friends today:msp_ohmy:

and she will be a show down:rockn:


----------



## sun64 (Jul 17, 2012)

bezza1 said:


> ill throw this in for security if #### gets rowdy ill have my paint blower



Boy you sure have bared up over this one:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sun64 (Jul 17, 2012)

MCW said:


> These work better mate. You can get various sizes to suit your bore diameter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, i dont think they make em in my size. Bit small mate


----------



## sun64 (Jul 17, 2012)

MCW said:


> We'd better get back to the All Aussie Dribble Thread before Bob finds us and goes clean orf
> 
> I'm out. It was fun.



Nah, pensioners are usually in bed by 7 pm:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MCW (Jul 17, 2012)

sun64 said:


> Nah, i dont think they make em in my size. Bit small mate



Yeah mine are special order too.


----------



## bezza1 (Jul 17, 2012)

MCW said:


> Yeah mine are special order too.



would this work ?
Google Image Result for http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3a/2009-02-23_Skid_steer_with_extreme_duty_auger.jpg/220px-2009-02-23_Skid_steer_with_extreme_duty_auger.jpg


----------



## MCW (Jul 17, 2012)

bezza1 said:


> would this work ?
> Google Image Result for http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3a/2009-02-23_Skid_steer_with_extreme_duty_auger.jpg/220px-2009-02-23_Skid_steer_with_extreme_duty_auger.jpg



Bit small...


----------



## sun64 (Jul 17, 2012)

bezza1 said:


> would this work ?
> Google Image Result for http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3a/2009-02-23_Skid_steer_with_extreme_duty_auger.jpg/220px-2009-02-23_Skid_steer_with_extreme_duty_auger.jpg



Christ, what are you trying to do to me, turn me into John Holmes :msp_crying:


----------



## bezza1 (Jul 17, 2012)

MCW said:


> Bit small...



Google Image Result for http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6124/6200099996_b36d3ff506.jpg


----------



## sun64 (Jul 17, 2012)

MCW is awesome said:


> I'd better go too. Mum said it's time for bed...



Well, lets hope your mum aint like the one in BAD BOY BUBBY :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey! What the hell's goin' on in here??!! Yeesh!!! Smells like whiskey bottles and some kinda animal!!!
You feller's better get this place cleaned up before Bob gets back...
:fart:


----------



## sun64 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Hey! What the hell's goin' on in here??!! Yeesh!!! Smells like whiskey bottles and some kinda animal!!!
> You feller's better get this place cleaned up before Bob gets back...
> :fart:



Ahh, Bob will understand, just us younguns lettin off a bit of steam.
No vases broken, just a few beer stains on the rug. Will move it under the couch in the mornin before Bob gets up.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 17, 2012)

sun64 said:


> Ahh, Bob will understand, just us younguns lettin off a bit of steam.
> No vases broken, just a few beer stains on the rug. Will move it under the couch in the mornin before Bob gets up.:msp_thumbsup:



Well? Ya might wanna do somethin' with that dead thing over in the corner...
Or was that already there?
:big_smile:


----------



## sun64 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Well? Ya might wanna do somethin' with that dead thing over in the corner...
> Or was that already there?
> :big_smile:



Dead thing, you mean Matt, yeah I wish he would use deoderant but what do you expect from a hippy ?
I think next time, dont put the party on facebook where Matt will see it. 
Just as well we have plenty of Glen20 deoderiser for when Matt has gone, plus open the windows should help a bit.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ozflea (Jul 17, 2012)

Gee an old fella goes for a quick nanny nap and look what happens the crap hits the fan you fellas couldn't organise a chook raffle let alone a saw race.

*But its nice to know at the end of the day a fella is still loved by many* 

Oh i better get busy sharpening my pencil sorry i mean chain Neil was kind enough to lend one of his to copy as it will cut in circles and keep life interesting 

November sounds like fun be there or be square as they say.

McBob.


----------



## ozflea (Jul 17, 2012)

I is a gettin good mileage outta this thread 9,500 something whoo HOO bring it on babe the bait's certainly working well Young Neil


----------



## sun64 (Jul 18, 2012)

ozflea said:


> I is a gettin good mileage outta this thread 9,500 something whoo HOO bring it on babe the bait's certainly working well Young Neil



Hey Bob, I was wondering what you thought when you opened up your email and was hit by about 80 replys to your thread LOL:msp_tongue:


----------



## ozflea (Jul 18, 2012)

sun64 said:


> Hey Bob, I was wondering what you thought when you opened up your email and was hit by about 80 replys to your thread LOL:msp_tongue:



Well the fan club is growing daily luv it but i'll be putting up the price of autograph's quite a bit, man i feel like Justin Beeba oh the power and the glory of ones own teacup.

McBob.


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 18, 2012)

This thread is running longer than the combined time of the 2 090's will.........:rolleyes2:


----------



## splitpost (Jul 18, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> This thread is running longer than the combined time of the 2 090's will.........:rolleyes2:



exactly, less talk more work


----------



## sun64 (Jul 18, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well the fan club is growing daily luv it but i'll be putting up the price of autograph's quite a bit, man i feel like Justin Beeba oh the power and the glory of ones own teacup.
> 
> McBob.



Yeah, you got the moves of Justin Beeba ?
Sure am glad I got in early in regards to your autograph. Not long now and Ill be able to flog it off on E Bay for a song !:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Nitroman (Jul 19, 2012)

So where is the flick of this alky 090? I want to see it run.


----------



## ozflea (Jul 19, 2012)

Nitroman said:


> So where is the flick of this alky 090? I want to see it run.



No flick just yet the fellas are in for a surprise so no preview i'm afraid see ya's at the blocks fellas and as i said this time sharpen ya chains for goodness sake.

Yours Truely McBob.

XXXXXXX OOOOOO's


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 19, 2012)

ozflea said:


> No flick just yet the fellas are in for a surprise so no preview i'm afraid see ya's at the blocks fellas and as i said this time sharpen ya chains for goodness sake.
> 
> Yours Truely McBob.
> 
> XXXXXXX OOOOOO's



Ok Bob, we don't mind you runnin' it at the show and all, but if you don't get decent video of it running, I'm gonna be pissed...
Just sayin...
And I mean good vid!!! 
Not crap low res junk... 
So make sure you find someone who knows how to get it done right...
:msp_wink:


----------



## sun64 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Ok Bob, we don't mind you runnin' it at the show and all, but if you don't get decent video of it running, I'm gonna be pissed...
> Just sayin...
> And I mean good vid!!!
> Not crap low res junk...
> ...



Yeah Bob, so if you take the video, make sure you take your glasses along with you. 
Hi resolution it is mate:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 19, 2012)

Autographs?


----------



## Bigfella (Jul 19, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> Well we just checked the Big fella out with the secret squirrel:msp_sneaky: looks like he is the real deal,
> 
> so Big fella your on security detail, you sure you can handle ol Mac man:help:



Nice to know Big Brother is watching over. Security detail no worries. Just let me watch that's all I ask, PLEASE:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello Bob, saw the light on so thought I mite just call in, hows it all going?

man its real quite in here Bob why dont you get the boys around for a few
drinks we could liven the place up a bit for you,


----------



## sun64 (Jul 19, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> Hello Bob, saw the light on so thought I mite just call in, hows it all going?
> 
> man its real quite in here Bob why dont you get the boys around for a few
> drinks we could liven the place up a bit for you,



I think Bob is leaving the light on these days, trying to keep guard after the last party at his place .
Not sure if he was a bit miffed at the mess we left him last time.
Also hard to tell with Bob, depending on wether he has taken his medication or not :msp_sad:


----------



## MCW (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd suggest that the light may be on but Bob has collapsed in a pile of dribble on his keyboard for the night.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 19, 2012)

Ya too tough on the old bird, he been workin' on toasters.


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 19, 2012)

Bob, Bob, Bob whats holding you up? have you already got company to night?:msp_sneaky:
I can call back in an hour if you want, 

BTW just had a look around as I was waiting for you and boy, did you have a bad storm come through
the other night? crap all over the place, you sure you have not wound up in some bad company along the way?:msp_wink:

give me a call when she has left ok, :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 19, 2012)

You've seen that pack of redhead females? Good Lord!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 19, 2012)

Light's on, but nobody's home


----------



## sun64 (Jul 19, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> Bob, Bob, Bob whats holding you up? have you already got company to night?:msp_sneaky:
> I can call back in an hour if you want,
> 
> BTW just had a look around as I was waiting for you and boy, did you have a bad storm come through
> ...



Yeah, I think Bob has stooped to low standards these days with the low lifes he has had visiting his establishment.
As to his visitor, I dont think Bob will be that long, he only has to pull out the valve and pack her in the wardrobe.
He should'nt be too long mate.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ozflea (Jul 19, 2012)

Well a puritian like little ol Bob retired early last evening packin away his Mac's safely and snuggling up in his electric blanket knowing full well this place would be safe and secure in you hands since you's are all such nice fellas who care ..... us Mac Men need our beauty sleep cant be fonderling the delicate bits of missy Mac till late in the evening now can we.

Anyway enough of that crap whats on the menu today fellas lets get our minds back on the job at hand and see what sort of solution we end up with.

McBob.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 19, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well a puritian like little ol Bob retired early last evening packin away his Mac's safely and snuggling up in his electric blanket knowing full well this place would be safe and secure in you hands since you's are all such nice fellas who care ..... us Mac Men need our beauty sleep cant be fonderling the delicate bits of missy Mac till late in the evening now can we.
> 
> Anyway enough of that crap whats on the menu today fellas lets get our minds back on the job at hand and see what sort of solution we end up with.
> 
> McBob.



You were gonna actually put one of those things in some wood, and make a vid Bob...
Hop to it!!


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 19, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Anyway enough of that crap whats on the menu today fellas lets get our minds back on the job at hand and see what sort of solution we end up with.
> 
> McBob.




ah there you are Bob! come up for air ha? crap you say? come on, I would have thought that was your main line, you know your the *big-time-gunner-be-never-was-chainsaw-race-man*, like most of the BS you pedal out on this forum and others,
How about you Practice-what-you-preach! instead of repeating other guys knowledge as your own experience,
for someone in their 60's Bob you are well past your prime so why not back off while you can or you run the risk of being seen a bigger fool than most already know you are!

I hope this does not up set you too much Bob, but take it like a man from someone that would like to save you from yourself, no ones perfect I know and we all pull the chain a bit hard at times but it makes a man to know your limits,


----------



## ozflea (Jul 19, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> ah there you are Bob! come up for air ha? crap you say? come on, I would have thought that was your main line, you know your the *big-time-gunner-be-never-was-chainsaw-race-man*, like most of the BS you pedal out on this forum and others,
> How about you Practice-what-you-preach! instead of repeating other guys knowledge as your own experience,
> for someone in their 60's Bob you are well past your prime so why not back off while you can or you run the risk of being seen a bigger fool than most already know you are!
> 
> I hope this does not up set you too much Bob, but take it like a man from someone that would like to save you from yourself, no ones perfect I know and we all pull the chain a bit hard at times but it makes a man to know your limits,



Doesn't upset me smarter people than you have tried and haven't succeeded.

Well who has been piddling in your pocket of wise one Fool ay well guess who described themselves repeating others is not my thing i know a few others who cant help themselves and cant build their own saws wheres yours ?

In 2008 i offered a few saws to some-one on this forum to see if they were competitive well guess what both were ( Australian Nationals ) not bad for a city slicker eh ..... so now whose the fool.
At least i dont buy my saws from the states like others do cant they build their own so since your such an authority on saws speak up or shut up 

My Copperhead at Dungog in 2008 





And if you missed it Young Neil did the steering 





A SP125 McCulloch i modded for Neil 

McBob.


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 19, 2012)

this #### is getting older than you Bob

EDIT: hey Bob I see you have started another build, why dont you get these 090's running first :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Doesn't upset me smarter people than you have tried and haven't succeeded.
> 
> Well who has been piddling in your pocket of wise one Fool ay well guess who described themselves repeating others is not my thing i know a few others who cant help themselves and cant build their own saws wheres yours ?
> 
> ...



Oh bob why can't you learn to just shut the fu#k up and, I am sick of that seeing vid.
Do you know how many times i get laughed at regarding that run, and each time you stick it up and skite about it flogging stihls and huskys the guys who were actualy competing laugh at you.
*That saw won nothing, end of story.* that was a heat, not a final and i cut out. What happened in that run i would rather not say on this forum.


Get your bullsh#t straight,,,, You desbretly wanted me to run that thing so you could run back to all the forums and skite to everyone what you acheived and get one back on cahoon and co. thats the long and the short of it, the rest is just snot.
In simple terms, i did what you can't.
Man i have told you before, bull#### all you want but leave me or reference to our raceing out of it.

Naturaly i am to blame for these guys giveing you some stick, but just maybe these guys are not as stupid as you may think and possably are just sick of you.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 20, 2012)

william400,,,, 
you can pi#s off too, you spaming varmit.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 20, 2012)

His posts have been reported, and he's been painted red. The mods will remove the spammer and his posts soon. Have a cold one on me Neil.


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

As i recall Neil in the conversations regards the Copperhead and the SP125 you offered to run both of them saying you wouldn't if you thought either would see you embarassed 
maybe you did cut out but the time in both events speaks for the saws and there performance just needing your skill and ability in the cut i have never doubted your ability with a saw 
and when you couldn't get down here fast enough to pick up the Copperhead and get your 125 modded i was very pleased in thinking at least the saws will get to show what they have 
you did me proud.

Neil if running those saws embarassed you then think again at least you got an idea how your own saws compared ..... i have never spoke either badly or against you 

Yes i have said a thing or two that got a savage and condemming responce from both you and Dean i have pages of those emails saved on my computer to prove the point 

Your nice one day savage the next your worse than melbournes weather i too get feedback from people who no doubt consider your friends but in reality aint 

The worlds smaller than you think and thats proved right here on this forum.

Bob.

P.S Just maybe i'll have a late evening and keep an eye open for your responce


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Doesn't upset me smarter people than you have tried and haven't succeeded.
> 
> Well who has been piddling in your pocket of wise one Fool ay well guess who described themselves repeating others is not my thing i know a few others who cant help themselves and cant build their own saws wheres yours ?
> 
> ...



Well Bob I never claimed that I built saws or raced them,

but have put your foot in it by posting some old videos from ######## of a saw that did not win anything and the fact that you are not raceing in any of them is a bit of a joke,
if this is your claim to fame, I recon I'm safe


----------



## MCW (Jul 20, 2012)

I think the biggest problem here is that some people flap their gums and others just do it.
As far as some people getting others to build their saws for them that's because they are better at it. Some of us simply don't have the time to build a saw even if we were capable. There is also a lot more to building saws and just buying a few performance bits and bolting them on. When was the last time you ported a saw Bob? Hell I've match ported mufflers and cleaned up dags, set the squish etc but am I a saw builder? Hell no.
Although I've pulled saws down and rebuilt a few I have absolutely no interest in porting saws myself. The best bit is though that despite actually having other people build my saws I actually use mine.
I don't have a gripe with anyone but do get tired of BS artists. There was another Aussie who used to frequent this forum who'd done it all. Then I met him and despite "running saws all day every day" he was puffing like a Billy Goat after 10 minutes on his saw. I then realised that this guy didn't do 10% of the cutting he made out he did. It is easy to appear legendary online but eventually it wears thin and people turn off. The truth always ends up becoming painfully obvious.
The way I see this thread Bob is you're bragging about your 090's and racing them yet you've been told time and time again by the guys who actually race that there are basically no classes for them to run in. Then when you don't get enough fanfare or attention here you start dropping photos of the same saws in other threads.
I'd suggest that this thread should have started with "Here are a couple of Chinese 070's with 090 top ends and I'm hoping to see just how far they'll go". Until a video hits the screens they've gone nowehere.
I'd actually really like to see these Chinese 090 clones come up with the goods and run hard in some wood (or blow up, either way it proves a point). I'm just wondering who the hell is going to run them and where? I mean I'm 6'3", 115kg, pretty solid and saw fit, yet I know full well that a saw like this would be a bloody handful. There is a reason why saws like this rarely get raced anymore.
As far as Neil getting shirty I don't blame him. Every time you try and prove your saws are race saws the same video pops up with Neil running them. Sometimes we all have to lay our own path as individuals and not ride off the coat tails of others...


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> Well Bob I never claimed that I built saws or raced them,
> 
> but have put your foot in it by posting some old videos from ######## of a saw that did not win anything and the fact that you are not raceing in any of them is a bit of a joke,
> if this is your claim to fame, I recon I'm safe



Well i wonder just how many actually build what they run i never said that i ran them just built the saws and got Neil involved in running them and if some-one told you different then some-one is lying 
not me as regards listening to Neils Bull would you be interested in a few conversations that myself and Neil had maybe Neil would find them very embarassing if i added them here scoring brownie points 
is not my intention but if needed i could start.

Neil wasnt too embarassed when the saw he was operating in the video's popped out of the log first and the video's show the other competitors and what they were using.

Bob.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> i know a few others who cant help themselves and cant build their own saws wheres yours ?
> 
> At least i dont buy my saws from the states like others do cant they build their own so since your such an authority on saws speak up or shut up
> 
> McBob.



Sorry Bob, but where did the ported secret squirrel barrel 090 kit/s come from?


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Sorry Bob, but where did the ported secret squirrel barrel 090 kit/s come from?



From the States and i said that early on in the piece i never said i did the porting or other work on the 090 cylinder just bought it and added it to a fresh build using Chinese bits 

Bob.


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> From the States and i said that early on in the piece i never said i did the porting or other work on the 090 cylinder just bought it and added it to a fresh build using Chinese bits
> 
> Bob.




bolting bits together Bob? as Matt points out is hardly saw building stuff,


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

MCW said:


> I think the biggest problem here is that some people flap their gums and others just do it.
> As far as some people getting others to build their saws for them that's because they are better at it. Some of us simply don't have the time to build a saw even if we were capable. There is also a lot more to building saws and just buying a few performance bits and bolting them on. When was the last time you ported a saw Bob? Hell I've match ported mufflers and cleaned up dags, set the squish etc but am I a saw builder? Hell no.
> Although I've pulled saws down and rebuilt a few I have absolutely no interest in porting saws myself. The best bit is though that despite actually having other people build my saws I actually use mine.
> I don't have a gripe with anyone but do get tired of BS artists. There was another Aussie who used to frequent this forum who'd done it all. Then I met him and despite "running saws all day every day" he was puffing like a Billy Goat after 10 minutes on his saw. I then realised that this guy didn't do 10% of the cutting he made out he did. It is easy to appear legendary online but eventually it wears thin and people turn off. The truth always ends up becoming painfully obvious.
> ...





Its funny how the worm turns sweet one minute bitter the next "Here are a couple of Chinese 070's with 090 top ends" well thats what i thought this thread was about but it seems to have gotten all bitter and twisted somewhere along the track sure the cylinder assy and bits and pieces are sweet maybe being an unknown item is whats got you fellas in a flap.

Well theres races for them unless Neil's been telling me tall stories of far away places in QLD 

Mate thats if i can use that term here i started and worked on all the big saws of the pro market there size i'm familier with if you think the 090 is a handful try my Copperhead.

Bob.


----------



## rogue60 (Jul 20, 2012)

So where is this 090 race in QLD? i will bring my stock 090 along :cool2: but not race i know nothing of chainsaw racing they are way fast make ironbark look like soft wood, And i for one can say it shore as hell is no soft wood...there are a few big names that race saw's around here even call in looking for parts... and heaps of vids of my home town on youtube with saw racing...id like to get into it but for now dont seem to have time but next one on im there for a look at lest...


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> bolting bits together Bob? as Matt points out is hardly saw building stuff,



Well that will be true on my alky saw but not the visually standard it will be a different proposition it will be my work 100%

Maybe you bolt bits together but i dont theres more to engines that just that and maybe your just not there at this stage in life you could look but not see 

Bob.


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Mate thats if i can use that term here i started and worked on all the big saws of the pro market there size i'm familier with if you think the 090 is a handful try my Copperhead.
> 
> Bob.




Bob can you post one video of yourself racing with the so called Copperhead?


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> Bob can you post one video of yourself racing with the so called Copperhead?



I dont think i have one to be honest i'm only a sunday driver maybe some others might i didn't claim to be a real racer like some others thats why i got Neil to run em.

If my saws are all bullxxxx then i doubt Neil would have been even bothered after all he's a Husky man 

Bob.


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well that will be true on my alky saw but not the visually standard it will be a different proposition it will be my work 100%
> 
> Maybe you bolt bits together but i dont theres more to engines that just that and maybe your just not there at this stage in life you could look but not see
> 
> Bob.



sure there is more to it than that, but have you done any of it? even your so called copperhead you just got it from the states did you not? what mods have you done?


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> I dont think i have one to be honest i'm only a sunday driver maybe some others might i didn't claim to be a real racer like some others thats why i got Neil to run em.
> 
> Bob.



so how can you claim that these 090's are nothing to run when you havent even really run the so called copperhead?


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> sure there is more to it than that, but have you done any of it? even your so called copperhead you just got it from the states did you not? what mods have you done?



With the same contempt why should i tell you thats for me to know and for you to work out 

Bob.


----------



## Bigfella (Jul 20, 2012)

maybe I can Help Bob out here a little. I hope these couple of photo's attach correctly.
View attachment 245634
View attachment 245635

Note in the second Bob still has not one disc off.


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> With the same contempt why should i tell you thats for me to know and for you to work out
> 
> Bob.



well we can work out from the race results it was not all that much!


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

Bigfella said:


> maybe I can Help Bob out here a little. I hope these couple of photo's attach correctly.
> View attachment 245634
> View attachment 245635
> 
> Note in the second Bob still has not one disc off.



Well that's little ol me sure enough as i said i'm just a sunday driver thats why i got Neil to run it 

Your a tad slow bigfella i have already stated that 

And and if you noticed i have about the same build as them there other skinny little fella with arms like matchsticks.

Bob.


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 20, 2012)

Bigfella said:


> maybe I can Help Bob out here a little. I hope these couple of photo's attach correctly.
> View attachment 245634
> View attachment 245635
> 
> Note in the second Bob still has not one disc off.




LOL boy whats the go Bob? the other guys are about one and a half disc in and you still scraching the bark on the first one:msp_w00t:
and on the first pic why have you only got the nose in? did the copperhead not have anough go to put the bar right in or are you doing a bore cut?


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> LOL boy whats the go Bob? the other guys are about one and a half disc in and you still scraching the bark on the first one:msp_w00t:
> and on the first pic why have you only got the nose in? did the copperhead not have anough go to put the bar right in or are you doing a bore cut?



Goodness me your either blind or just plain slow the logs dont have bark and we dont use scratcher chain anymore 

Bob.


----------



## Bigfella (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well that's little ol me sure enough as i said i'm just a sunday driver thats why i got Neil to run it
> 
> Your a tad slow bigfella i have already stated that
> 
> ...



Sorry Bob, The guys asked for something to prove your ability to cut.  Just remember one thing Bob, although skills and training helps, ability takes learning. its not just building saws, but using them is a whole different ball game.


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Goodness me your either blind or just plain slow the logs dont have bark and we dont use scratcher chain anymore
> 
> Bob.



good try Bob, but go back and answer question


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

Bigfella said:


> Sorry Bob, The guys asked for something to prove your ability to cut.  Just remember one thing Bob, although skills and training helps, ability takes learning. its not just building saws, but using them is a whole different ball game.



Right Dean if i'm allowed to call you that i didn't say i was a racer just a weekend warrior off for a weekends fun something you fellas hate to hear flogging me personnally is fair game 
at least i dont get cut about coming last as i said its a sunday out for me always has been and always will ................ anything after first place is an also ran so be careful of whom you might offend.

By the way Dean did Neil bring the MVP over so you could see how the ignition was advanced on the Huskies ?
Seeing how your the speed champ maybe better off leaving the advance alone since your combination won.

Bob.


----------



## Bigfella (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Right Dean if i'm allowed to call you that i didn't say i was a racer just a weekend warrior off for a weekends fun something you fellas hate to hear flogging me personnally is fair game
> at least i dont get cut about coming last as i said its a sunday out for me always has been and always will ................ anything after first place is an also ran so be careful of whom you might offend.
> 
> By the way Dean did Neil bring the MVP over so you could see how the ignition was advanced on the Huskies ?
> ...



Bob call me what you will, i know you do. I never said you were a racer, hence the photos. but remember Bob, how often do i pick up a saw, to answer your question: Only on race day. i am a pen pusher by day and a family man by night. Racing is a weekend sport for me two REMEMBER. I have never lost my cool with loosing, not some i have witnessed in the past. Yes neil has offered the MVP to show me the timing. 

If i could point out a few facts, husky do not have bolt on Cart parts to make them perform, we just port ourselves and look at timing and carbies. Seems over the years i have been able to develop some kind of performance as i have been racing it and doing well "Australian Title" my first in 20 years, not for the want of trying. You must show us pictures of your trophy cupboard from past years before i cam on the circuit.

Anyway, racing i enjoy, the sport has been safe in Australia under my watch with the events I have anything to do with and i plan to keep it that way. The arena is no place for fools.


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

Bigfella said:


> Bob call me what you will, i know you do. I never said you were a racer, hence the photos. but remember Bob, how often do i pick up a saw, to answer your question: Only on race day. i am a pen pusher by day and a family man by night. Racing is a weekend sport for me two REMEMBER. I have never lost my cool with loosing, not some i have witnessed in the past. Yes neil has offered the MVP to show me the timing.
> 
> If i could point out a few facts, husky do not have bolt on Cart parts to make them perform, we just port ourselves and look at timing and carbies. Seems over the years i have been able to develop some kind of performance as i have been racing it and doing well "Australian Title" my first in 20 years, not for the want of trying. You must show us pictures of your trophy cupboard from past years before i cam on the circuit.
> 
> Anyway, racing i enjoy, the sport has been safe in Australia under my watch with the events I have anything to do with and i plan to keep it that way. The arena is no place for fools.



Well Dean see we do share something in common our love of the sport we cant all be winners some believe it or not have to lose better off me than you.

As regards Kart parts my Stihls dont have them and my Macs have the imfamous Mac Kart Parts as you put it must make that happen one day the SP125 only had a Kart carb and sloper manifold 
surely the other fellas modify things just if only we could just see under their covers we might be amazed at the things that are done and in visually standard thats the rules what you cant see doesnt matter.

Bob

Damm bigfella has gone to bed nighty night


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't its a question about coming first Bob, (that would be out of the question at your age I would think?)
but to look a your ability right now to be able to get these 090's to go (which we all hope you will) but then for
you to be able to actually run them in any way let alone race them?


----------



## MCW (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Its funny how the worm turns sweet one minute bitter the next "Here are a couple of Chinese 070's with 090 top ends" well thats what i thought this thread was about but it seems to have gotten all bitter and twisted somewhere along the track sure the cylinder assy and bits and pieces are sweet maybe being an unknown item is whats got you fellas in a flap.
> 
> Well theres races for them unless Neil's been telling me tall stories of far away places in QLD
> 
> ...



You don't have to convince me about Chinese saws Bob. I had a Chinese 070 well before you did plus a few Chinese 365 knockoffs. I also had an 038 knock off that I leaned out and tried to kill and it pulled 16,000rpm + for a whole tank and didn't die. If you think it's the saws that have got everybody in a flap you're wrong. If you'd have read any threads outside your own you'd have realised I've run, rebuilt, and played with a whole heap of directly imported Chinese saws - imported by me. Another Aussie member here has even done a pretty mean port job on one and it runs damn well and continues to do so. This saw does not have one non Chinese component on it apart from the bar and chain. Other members here have these Chinese 365's with BB top ends fitted too and have had no issues.
As far as 090 races Will pointed out that it is a memorial race and Chinese saws wouldn't be welcome. I thought that was pretty clear.
There is a big difference between working on big saws and running them, especially if they've been modified. The fact you own some pretty nice saws is not in question here but when these saws are finally built who is going to race them? You don't have to worry about my ability to handle big saws with big bars. I haven't met one yet that I haven't been able to handle.
You only have to look at the title of this thread to see how deceptive it is. Not once with any of my threads on Chinese saws did I state "Ported Husky 365 with BB kit". I did however state that my Chinese 070 was a piece of sh*t.


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> I don't its a question about coming first Bob, (that would be out of the question at your age I would think?)
> but to look a your ability right now to be able to get these 090's to go (which we all hope you will) but then for
> you to be able to actually run them in any way let alone race them?



Are you trying to say i'm too old and incontinate #### i can still get them going and will be able for a long time yet has this trial by hanging drawing to a close 
as its getting past my bed time

P.S I should have been in bed by 7-30 for thats when big dog goes to bed


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

MCW said:


> You don't have to convince me about Chinese saws Bob. I had a Chinese 070 well before you did plus a few Chinese 365 knockoffs. I also had an 038 knock off that I leaned out and tried to kill and it pulled 16,000rpm + for a whole tank and didn't die. If you think it's the saws that have got everybody in a flap you're wrong. If you'd have read any threads outside your own you'd have realised I've run, rebuilt, and played with a whole heap of directly imported Chinese saws - imported by me. Another Aussie member here has even done a pretty mean port job on one and it runs damn well and continues to do so. This saw does not have one non Chinese component on it apart from the bar and chain. Other members here have these Chinese 365's with BB top ends fitted too and have had no issues.
> As far as 090 races Will pointed out that it is a memorial race and Chinese saws wouldn't be welcome. I thought that was pretty clear.
> There is a big difference between working on big saws and running them, especially if they've been modified. The fact you own some pretty nice saws is not in question here but when these saws are finally built who is going to race them? You don't have to worry about my ability to handle big saws with big bars. I haven't met one yet that I haven't been able to handle.
> You only have to look at the title of this thread to see how deceptive it is. Not once with any of my threads on Chinese saws did I state "Ported Husky 365 with BB kit". I did however state that my Chinese 070 was a piece of sh*t.



For the benefit of those staying up past my go to bed time Chinese saws my backside its the race boys being worried about getting canned by a chinese knockoff the crowd wouldn't know the difference.

If some-one was brave enough to step forward and run the saw on my behalf and knew what they were doing ! maybe i might find the driver i need after all saws are saws 

Bob.

*Oops Deans back mate i suppose you couldn't sleep too much suspence here *


----------



## MCW (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> For the benifit of those staying up past my go to bed time Chinese saws my backside its the race boys being worried about getting canned by a chinese knockoff the crowd wouldn't know the difference.
> 
> If some-one was brave enough to step forward and run the saw on my behalf and knew what they were doing ! maybe i might find the driver i need after all saws are saws
> 
> ...



For your benefit Bob you might be surprised just who has Chinese saws in the pipeline as far as the Australian race scene goes (I supplied them). The race guys you think are worried are actually working on Chinese saws themselves. The biggest issue is actually upsetting some of the sponsors if these copies are discovered. You do know which major saw brand is sponsoring some of these events behind the scene don't you Bob?


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Are you trying to say i'm too old and incontinate #### i can still get them going and will be able for a long time yet has this trial by hanging drawing to a close
> as its getting past my bed time



ok Bob good night:msp_biggrin:

I will say you could prove us all wrong with a vid of yourself happly dropping dics with your 090's 

BTW I did hear of a top handle bar that you have been looking for kicking around these parts, if you are still enterested let me know,


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

Heck i better off hurrying on my brushing up on the chinese langauge and i thought i might have been the first sucker off the rank it must be old age or something 

Bob.


----------



## Bigfella (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> surely the other fellas modify things just if only we could just see under their covers we might be amazed at the things that are done and in visually standard thats the rules what you cant see doesnt matter.



Visually Standard - haven't heard that terminology used for a while. Rules have changed, Classifications have been altered for national standards. Gee Bob, shame you are well behind the times.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> ok Bob good night:msp_biggrin:
> 
> I will say you could prove us all wrong with a vid of yourself happly dropping dics with your 090's
> 
> BTW I did hear of a top handle bar that you have been looking for kicking around these parts, if you are still enterested let me know,



Thanks mate lets git off kickin' the crap of poor old McBob if you have found that front handle for the 090 AV thats great i'm still more than interested let me know for sure 

Tah mate see i can be nice at times 

McBob.


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

Bigfella said:


> Visually Standard - haven't heard that terminology used for a while. Rules have changed, Classifications have been altered for national standards. Gee Bob, shame you are well behind the times.:msp_rolleyes:



Just us old fellas use it cant handle this moden up to date lingo


----------



## MCW (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> i thought i might have been the first sucker off the rank
> 
> Bob.



Far from it Bob. Chinese copies were in the racing pipeline well before this thread started.


----------



## MCW (Jul 20, 2012)

Bigfella said:


> Visually Standard - haven't heard that terminology used for a while. Rules have changed, Classifications have been altered for national standards. Gee Bob, shame you are well behind the times.:msp_rolleyes:



My stock 3120 is visually standard  I modified it myself too as I had to tighten the muffler nuts a few months after buying it.


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Thanks mate lets git off kickin' the crap of poor old McBob if you have found that front handle for the 090 AV thats great i'm still more than interested let me know for sure
> 
> Tah mate see i can be nice at times
> 
> McBob.



ok ok off to bed you go before I change my mind


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

MCW said:


> Far from it Bob. Chinese copies were in the racing pipeline well before this thread started.



Well if no one spills the beans then all is well now i know that tasty little morsel my 090's might be looking sweet remember lose lips sink ships


----------



## MCW (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Tah mate see i can be nice at times
> 
> McBob.



I don't think that you being a nice guy Bob has ever been in question.
You're certainly no baby murderer. I hope


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

MCW said:


> I don't think that you being a nice guy Bob has ever been in question.
> You're certainly no baby murderer. I hope



Well not lately anyway 

Bob.


----------



## MCW (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well if no one spills the beans then all is well now i know that tasty little morsel my 090's might be looking sweet remember lose lips sink ships



They certainly won't be 070 copies that are racing that's for sure.
As I mentioned though it is the possibility of getting sponsors offside that may be the deciding factor of whether these things ever see the ring. Their performance and reliability isn't in question.


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

MCW said:


> My stock 3120 is visually standard  I modified it myself too as I had to tighten the muffler nuts a few months after buying it.



I had loose nuts once too but not anymore


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 20, 2012)

well,well,well, i hope you lot are happy, what are you still up for bob its 11.00 at night.
i fuc#en broke down and had to get carried home the last bit.

edit,,, Fu#k this too much reading, will look tomorrow.


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

MCW said:


> They certainly won't be 070 copies that are racing that's for sure.
> As I mentioned though it is the possibility of getting sponsors offside that may be the deciding factor of whether these things ever see the ring. Their performance and reliability isn't in question.



Let them pick the difference got the IPL'S same saw 070 and 090 except for barrel and piston


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> I had loose nuts once too but not anymore



Robert you will lose your nut if you do not go to bed!


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> well,well,well, i hope you lot are happy, what are you still up for bob its 11.00 at night.
> i fuc#en broke down and had to get carried home the last bit.



You poor poor thing welcome back Neil


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> Robert you will lose your nut if you do not go to bed!



I haven't got any to loose beat that

*Nighty night fellas *


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> I haven't got any to loose beat that



well that explains it all:msp_w00t:


----------



## MCW (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Let them pick the difference got the IPL'S same saw 070 and 090 except for barrel and piston



A trained eye will know the difference that's for sure Bob. All the copies I've had of any make or model are obvious fakes up close. The Chinese are getting better but they ain't there yet.

IPL's don't mean diddly for build quality.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 20, 2012)

Well??? One of you fella's is gonna have to put Bob's saws in some wood, to draw this thing to a close... Who's the victim??? Surely there's a class somewhere they'd be within the rules to run in... ??? 
Oh, and.... 
Mornin' fellas'!!!
Here anyway...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 20, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Well??? One of you fella's is gonna have to put Bob's saws in some wood, to draw this thing to a close... Who's the victim??? Surely there's a class somewhere they'd be within the rules to run in... ???
> Oh, and....
> Mornin' fellas'!!!
> Here anyway...
> :msp_biggrin:



puts me to sleep thinking about it!:msp_w00t:
good night!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 20, 2012)

Ah Ha!!!! Post ripping!!!! 
Damn I love that event...
Usefull too... Fence posts are expensive...
:msp_wink:


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 20, 2012)

ozflea said:


> You poor poor thing welcome back Neil




Don't feel sorry for me i'm a big boy and can deal with my own sh#t.

Come on what the hell, its 6.48am and i have just read all since yesturday.

Of coarse i knew all this snot would go on for hours after i had my little say, but i get very tired of the same construded posts.

Bob, in short you are an internett guru, i mean you know where to look and who to talk to regarding competition saws and raceing, Thats a credit to you, i like the ability you have to get some rare parts from the states, my macs would still be doorstoppers if not for you, and yes you showed me how to make them go. I have no problem there, and am not frightened to tell all this point.
Unfortunitly you like to construde concept origans and performance ideas as yours, not others that you have acuired on the nett, nothing wrong with that as we all learn things every day, conning forum members with snott who take you on face value is not.

OK now onto, 090 racing in qld, i have told you its part of my events up there, just one event now and then, not a everyday accurance, i have also told you very few run them because of OH&S reasons, the fact modern stihls and huskys run over them.
In our association events the 090 can only run if we hold an open event, which allows for a powerhead without a chain brake but that saw (090) now has to run against, kart saws, twins, bike saws and the normal unlimited modified production chainsaws of any CC's.
Point added here,,,, qld rules state, a 090 can run in O100cc speed as it never came out with a chainbrake, thats QLD rulling, but that rule does not apply in NSW.
I also have told you, if enough interest was shown i would make sure they were accomadated and would try and have an 090 modified production run, but that would need to fit into our currant full program in which we struggle to finish. Another point to say is, you feel all the boys with 090's would love a run,,,, the answer is, no they don't or other wise they would be running now. I should know, i see and talk and race all our members and the QLD boys on a regular basis and also have alittle more involvement regarding raceing than i let on.

Yes i bought a 2100 from the states, how many times has it run in our competition ????, i can tell you all, ONCE, at national level a few months ago, now did that saw win a australian title, NO, have i been skiteing about it on any forum, NO, why, because i don't need or want to. The day i need to prove to anyone what i have acheived in rugby league, chainsaw raceing and wood chopping, its time to take up lawn bowls and drink beer like the rest of the bowlers and enjoy whats left in life.

Another point to make here,,,,, We all talk about one another in sport, thats just part of it. F#ck if i got pissed off every time some competitor said something about me i would be in a mental instatution.
This sport we do is a very passionate sport, tempers flare sometimes in the ring, guys and girls get heated in the moment of tension, frustration ect,ect and for other reasons like a judges decissions. Thats also part of raceing at weekend and the top level and it will never change.
I, like you also enjoy the company of the race fraternity, i know most of them very well, i also know who can build fast chains, get a saw running fast and who can put those 2 important features into practice to make a fast run, thats something i am prowd of and i make no appology for that.

The bottom line is,,, Bob you would love to have a run in our ring and be part of what we do, nothing wrong with that, but we have a mimumin standard which must be met, for a lot of reasons, anything below that standard, the person in question cannot be involved, plain and simple.

You know what you need to get up to speed, all others who fell bellow the minumim standard had to rectify the breaches and demonstrate their corrective measures to meet and go above the minumin.

Winning at our top level isn't easy, money can't buy titles, ability will take any competitor further than any saw mod, but when an individual has all 3 facits right, he or she is VERY hard to beat in any areana.

Lastly, Bob you are the most disscussed man in our raceing, thats a possition you put yourself in, you have to live with that.
Have a nice day gents.....


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 20, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> His posts have been reported, and he's been painted red. The mods will remove the spammer and his posts soon. Have a cold one on me Neil.



Thanks mate. I wondered why the red was there. Learn something every day.


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Neil ................. Bob.

P,S First I dont con people ..... but i see heaps of ideas but not all work or ever will the net is a handy place but sorting fact from fiction is something else 
And i know that running a 090 is like running a morris minor in the V8 Super Cars it belongs in its own class and rightfully so. And for the occassional outting 
i'd luv to be part of it ...................


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

MCW said:


> A trained eye will know the difference that's for sure Bob. All the copies I've had of any make or model are obvious fakes up close. The Chinese are getting better but they ain't there yet.
> 
> IPL's don't mean diddly for build quality.



Well the only real giveaway is the copper oil line for the oiling system since you cannot see inside the saw itself why Stihl bothered using a copper tube on the 070 has me beat you would have though common sence would have prevailed and they would have just used the 090 setup i suppose they saved a few cents in manufacture not that with Stihl's pricing structure it alone would have made any difference 

McBob.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 20, 2012)

That copper line is a carry over from when stihl borrowed the basic design from Homelite.


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> That copper line is a carry over from when stihl borrowed the basic design from Homelite.



Thanks for your support ol Mac Mate of mine


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 20, 2012)

I hardly think the crap is coming from some Aussie racers that are scared of getting beat by those 090 saws of your Bob......you really need to step back from yourself and stop believing your own bull ####. Its more the fact that you are affiliating yourself with a bunch of good guys and im getting the feeling they dont like the representaion that comes with you.


----------



## ozflea (Jul 20, 2012)

Well Husq2100 you have never in my memory had anything good to say or for that fact positive so do us a favour and bugger off and annoy some-one else.

McBob.


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 20, 2012)

since you are good at using the internet, go search all my posts and threads and come back to that comment. If your finding that I havent had anything "positive" to say regarding you, maybe thats a case of "if you shovel enough ####, you cant avoid wearing some"


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 21, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Thanks for your support ol Mac Mate of mine



How goes the toaster Bob?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 21, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> How goes the toaster Bob?



Ol' boiler with a toaster???







Sorry Bob!
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 21, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Ol' boiler with a toaster???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, don't be sorry Al, we be twistin' the old goat's tail for a spell.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 21, 2012)

chinese creamsicles and yeller swedish McToasters. What's this place coming to???


----------



## Bigdgb (Jul 21, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> How goes the toaster Bob?



feeling the heat me thinks


----------



## ozflea (Jul 21, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> feeling the heat me thinks



What heat ? I'm just waiting till you fellas get over it and stop slingin' you know what, Ying and Yang will still be here there's more to life than the north coast of NSW.

McBob


----------



## ozflea (Jul 21, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Oh, don't be sorry Al, we be twistin' the old goat's tail for a spell.



Randy your pushin' a fine line ol mate ......................


----------



## ozflea (Jul 22, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> I hardly think the crap is coming from some Aussie racers that are scared of getting beat by those 090 saws of your Bob......you really need to step back from yourself and stop believing your own bull ####. Its more the fact that you are affiliating yourself with a bunch of good guys and im getting the feeling they dont like the representaion that comes with you.



This bit of truth may hurt 

Well now the view of me not be able to steer anything is sorted lets rewind the story a little not once did i say or claim that i personnally won anything with the Copperhead neither did it win the nationals but might have if Neil hadn't cut out but the times and the video proof is there showing that with the right operator in this case Neil the saw could have and it was Neil who entered both the Copperhead and SP125 in the races at Dungog not me ................... i know that i couldn't have had a better operator run the saws than Neil and i'll always be grateful for that and showed that even the old McCulloch SP125C can still be a saw used competitively by those who wish to and in that case maybe the newer saws aint as fast as they think they are. The SP125C was standard except for the intake and carb and complied with the visually standard rules for the category and i'm more than certain if all the saws competiting were examined they too under the covers were modded.

So Neil if you feel you were conned then you conned yourself not me your $70-00 doorstopper of a Mac SP125C showed that it won the over 100cc visually standard from memory.


Bob









And wasn't it your intention to take it to QLD for further events ??


----------



## Bigfella (Jul 22, 2012)

Bob Wrote "Well now the view of me not be able to steer anything is sorted" - 

Pleasing to see you have admitted this small but most significant piece of our weekend sports. i am sure Neil will respond. in light of this though, I thought I would add my 2 cents worth, (just for fun). It seems Bob that with all the talk you give and knowledge you have is evidence that you are capable of chainsaw modifications.:msp_ohmy: 
I do know one thing though, It will not matter how much you talk it or walk the talk you say, there will be *ZERO* chance of your saws being run in competitions by anyone else as everyone has there own (and are more then competitive) saws. Some have mods and others have the chains that cut. As you know Bob, (I am probably telling you something you already know) a good chain on a standard saw, will bet hands down a good saw with crap chain.

If you find someone silly enough to run your new products, GOOD LUCK. But everyone has seen enough evidence from the past in relation to your saws and their competitiveness. Yes Neil had some good fortune as per your repeated videos, but why is he not still running them? And why are there no more actions shots of these saws?


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello boys and girls,,,,,
Has this thread not run its coarse yet, i see those vids dissplayed again for the vieweing pleasure of all the lucky viewers of this thread, my guess mcbob just wants to make sure everyone see's them so they can go WOW did you do that.....

more to come


----------



## ozflea (Jul 22, 2012)

Bigfella said:


> Bob Wrote "Well now the view of me not be able to steer anything is sorted" -
> 
> Pleasing to see you have admitted this small but most significant piece of our weekend sports. i am sure Neil will respond. in light of this though, I thought I would add my 2 cents worth, (just for fun). It seems Bob that with all the talk you give and knowledge you have is evidence that you are capable of chainsaw modifications.:msp_ohmy:
> I do know one thing though, It will not matter how much you talk it or walk the talk you say, there will be *ZERO* chance of your saws being run in competitions by anyone else as everyone has there own (and are more then competitive) saws. Some have mods and others have the chains that cut. As you know Bob, (I am probably telling you something you already know) a good chain on a standard saw, will bet hands down a good saw with crap chain.
> ...



Well after all i have been man enough to take what you have said on the chin and respond in a truthful way Dean i have been in saw racing a lot longer than you realise yes my current status is a bit slow and rightly so but thats me is that a problem with you after all it's only taken 20 years of your time to get where you are as you may have noticed our ages vary my time was a bit before yours and win races i did but recording all on video just wasn't part of that era as nowadays everything is ..... you stick up for Neil whatever but there was a time not long ago when he done you no favours in his phone calls between us but i'm glad you proved him wrong theres two sides to Neil just like a penny when things smile on him he's happy but if he doesnt see something that might go his way then he has a tendacity to bad mouth as i said he's like melbournes weather hot one day foul the next and whatever in between. 

If he's not happy with how i have responded to you well so be it he's run out of favours here and i dont owe him anything.

Dont forget your association is not the only group who race there are others.

And besides travelling all over the country attending races is not my thing its just a pity that friendships will be lost i enjoyed your company even though it was a bit strained at times.

Bob.


----------



## ozflea (Jul 22, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Ol' boiler with a toaster???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the toast may be gettin' a little burnt since all this distraction has raised its lovely head 
By the way would you like one or two slices ???


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Ok,,,, 
just to make things clear, i have just talked with bob direct and will leave it there as private.

I liked that old 125 and i did take it to qld and run it, it ran many times in nsw as well and it actually won a few races.
Pitty i blew the thing up with my non mac knowledge, i still have it here but its dead with a few bits missing.

Regarding me being like a penny (2 faced) well thats my nature and bad tempered is one side i have, no apology's for that and all my raceing mates know me and what i am likely to do in certain situations. 

lastly, yes i entered the copperhead and my own 125 back in 08 titles, i was happy to do so at the time and have no regret as to what happened (sometimes things happen in the ring which stays there).
I will thank you publicly for your confidance in my ability to run that saw.

Bigfella,,,,
to answer you simply, that was back in 08, a lot has happened since then and i am happy doing my own thing. I thank you for your support.


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 23, 2012)

I dont think two face'd is the correct term Neil, hey we all have a temper somewhere, just takes different things to set it off.....Two face'd is more saying one thing to one person and then something else behind their back. Which I highly doubt you do.

Bob its good you are enthusiastic, but it gets a bit painfull to see the same thread on 4 or more different forums, with the same BS and NO actual results. Please spend more time working on and getting them running than posting on the interenet. This will go along way to help your cause.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 23, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> I dont think two face'd is the correct term Neil, hey we all have a temper somewhere, just takes different things to set it off.....Two face'd is more saying one thing to one person and then something else behind their back. Which I highly doubt you do.
> 
> Bob its good you are enthusiastic, but it gets a bit painfull to see the same thread on 4 or more different forums, with the same BS and NO actual results. Please spend more time working on and getting them running than posting on the interenet. This will go along way to help your cause.



thanks Serg.

Ok men,,,
When the boys push me out of the ring for good, this will be my new sport, and no excuses mcbob as you will have more time to practice than me.





pic courtesy of my young fella


----------



## ozflea (Jul 23, 2012)

Well Neil the problem would be you'd bowl like an old shiella and need to be half way down the green to go the distance .................... good one Neil thanks to the young bloke he's quite creative 

McBob.


----------



## ozflea (Jul 23, 2012)

Bob its good you are enthusiastic, but it gets a bit painfull to see the same thread on 4 or more different forums, with the same BS and NO actual results. 

Enthusiastic yes theres no hiding that as to whether seeing spread all over the front pages well it achieves peeving people great stuff off what they go like is my concern 
a black horse has an element of mystry to it an unknown quantity just like the old SP125 McCulloch so i'm not too prone to releasing it's internal details just so the uninformed 
can pass smart assed remarks ................... Serge i spend a lot of time reseaching what i do hopefully to one day to have saws that perform and perform well.

Many years ago i was good friends with a fella from Sydney called Darcy Peck and bought some of his engines Mac's of cause Pity ol Darcy is long gone Darcy was a great copyier 
and would knock out replica's of those engines but i got the ones he took to the next level.

Anyway Serg have fun tomorrow is another day.

Bob.


----------



## splitpost (Aug 5, 2012)

any progress Bob, i wanna see that piped 090,vids would be good


----------



## ozflea (Aug 6, 2012)

splitpost said:


> any progress Bob, i wanna see that piped 090,vids would be good



Boths saw are finished but going by the doubting thomas's of this thread i'll save the videos for later let the mystry continue 

Bob.


----------



## Bill G (Aug 6, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Boths saw are finished but going by the doubting thomas's of this thread i'll save the videos for later let the mystry continue
> 
> Bob.



Hello Bob,

I *canno*t speak for any other member here so my opinion is SIMPLY that OPINION. With that being said I will say my opinion is that there are many members here that feel you have a great knowledge of saws. My opinion is that is you do have that knowledge. My opinion is that MOST members want you to be honest about your "builds" and* they want to see you run them in the end*. I do not believe I have ever seen you run the Bonbright "copperhead". I do not believe I have ever seen you run the duel 101 engines. Please tell tell us what saws you have built that you run. Trust me I am not trying to bust your balls . I ask you these questions with all the respect in the world. I just want to know as well I believe others here feel the same way.

Bill


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 6, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Boths saw are finished but going by the doubting thomas's of this thread i'll save the videos for later let the mystry continue
> 
> Bob.



Wow... i just spent the last 2 hours reading your thread, very interested in seeing these saws run. And you "want the mystery to continue" and i have to work in the morning and just wasted my time reading this ####. FU


----------



## ozflea (Aug 6, 2012)

Bill G said:


> Hello Bob,
> 
> I *canno*t speak for any other member here so my opinion is SIMPLY that OPINION. With that being said I will say my opinion is that there are many members here that feel you have a great knowledge of saws. My opinion is that is you do have that knowledge. My opinion is that MOST members want you to be honest about your "builds" and* they want to see you run them in the end*. I do not believe I have ever seen you run the Bonbright "copperhead". I do not believe I have ever seen you run the duel 101 engines. Please tell tell us what saws you have built that you run. Trust me I am not trying to bust your balls . I ask you these questions with all the respect in the world. I just want to know as well I believe others here feel the same way.
> 
> Bill



Well Bill to put you outta your misery i have never said i ran the Bonbright Copperhead truth is i have and proberly didnt do the saw anywhere near the justice it deserved its an awsome saw and there are videos of it running and competeing and yes personnally i haven't run the 101's in the dual engined saw just like i haven't run my dual Copperhead or dual SP125's i suppose i just like building saws with balls thats all and building something different the SP125 i built with the 35mm BDC Carb had em tossed for a while and it took a while before your fellow countrymen could do the same maybe just maybe it's the first time it was done.

I have found theres too many armchair sawyers around for me that know much more than i so i'll leave it up to you to form an opion of what works and what doesn't 

Now not to bust your balls Bill you say a lot of things but seldom carry them though, me and you could have done a bit business together but you have let me down time after time so its your loss not mine 
thankfully this world is a small place and i sourced what i needed elsewhere you never had the decency to even email me and keep me abreast of what was what.

If you think kissing your you know what is needed your wrong.

Anyway have a nice day Bill as i will regardless.

Bob.


----------



## ozflea (Aug 6, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> Wow... i just spent the last 2 hours reading your thread, very interested in seeing these saws run. And you "want the mystery to continue" and i have to work in the morning and just wasted my time reading this ####. FU



Sorry for wasting your time Barkbuster but please tell some-one who cares not me ................... who do you think i am lifeline 

McBob.


----------



## hangfirew8 (Aug 6, 2012)

Saying in Texas... "Big hat. No cattle."


----------



## TPA (Aug 6, 2012)

hangfirew8 said:


> Saying in Texas... "Big hat. No cattle."



Ahem...."_All_ hat and no cattle."


----------



## axlr8 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey, McBob, I aint gonna flame you here. I like your work and ideas so far! So ill grab a glass of juice, and some opcorn: and Ill patiently wait! Hope all is well and the hardwoods down there are awaiting your new toys! Im waiting on YOUR project, so when YOU are finished, YOU will decide that YOU want to show US (Arborist Site followers), YOUR project. Its YOUR decision, I wont rush YOU!


Good Day! and this post is meant to be positive towards the OP (ozflea)


----------



## ozflea (Aug 7, 2012)

axlr8 said:


> Hey, McBob, I aint gonna flame you here. I like your work and ideas so far! So ill grab a glass of juice, and some opcorn: and Ill patiently wait! Hope all is well and the hardwoods down there are awaiting your new toys! Im waiting on YOUR project, so when YOU are finished, YOU will decide that YOU want to show US (Arborist Site followers), YOUR project. Its YOUR decision, I wont rush YOU!
> 
> 
> Good Day! and this post is meant to be positive towards the OP (ozflea)



Thanks ol mate can i grab some of ya popcorn my bucket has just run out.

McBob.


----------



## splitpost (Aug 10, 2012)

:lifter:don't mind me,seen there's nothing going on in this space i thought i would use it for a workout.......................









































come on bob ,lets see them 090s


----------



## ozflea (Aug 10, 2012)

Well ol split post will this keep you entertained i have only to hookup the throttle rod and Bob's ya uncle ..............












P.S i have 3 different pipes here surely one of em will get her "Yang" going











The black pipe is off a US820 @ 134cc so should be a good starting point for the 090 i have another pipe with a centre section more along the lines of what i've seen on the aussie saws.

McBob.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 10, 2012)

Bob, you're retired right?

What did you used to do (or still do) for a living?


----------



## ozflea (Aug 10, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Bob, you're retired right?
> 
> What did you used to do (or still do) for a living?



Used to own a small engine shop at Greta plus before that worked for a Mac Dealer in Maitland selling and servicing Mac saws of course 

Now retired and bored 

McBob.


----------



## 2strokenut (Aug 10, 2012)

It is looking relay good 

thanks for sharing mcbob


----------



## splitpost (Aug 10, 2012)

nice,can't wait to see and hear them running


----------



## Nitroman (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey McBob, forget those other yahoo's, make a flick, send it to me. I'll appreciate it.


----------



## ozflea (Aug 11, 2012)

Mate they will all get to see it in good time ................. i'm a patient fella .............. rome wasn't built in a day ya know.

McBob.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 11, 2012)

its all together, cmon lets see some videos... you did say your retired.


----------



## ozflea (Aug 11, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> its all together, cmon lets see some videos... you did say your retired.



And loving it although at times its boring being a little old pensioner to much time and not enough saws


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 11, 2012)

Bob, do you have a good chain for them? You runnin' .404?


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 11, 2012)

ozflea said:


> And loving it although at times its boring being a little old pensioner to much time and not enough saws



maybe you should come out of retirement?


----------



## ozflea (Aug 11, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Bob, do you have a good chain for them? You runnin' .404?



I have brand new 063 gauge 3/8" chain here in Super chisel ready to be filed up when the time is right plus i think there might be a loop or two of Super Chisel 404 in the shed somewhere 
i also have a bit of 1/2" Super Chisel to be used if there's no bore cutting involved.

Bob


----------



## ozflea (Aug 11, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> maybe you should come out of retirement?



In reality i haven't time to be retired i can always find something to do 

Bob


----------



## ozflea (Aug 29, 2012)

Well ol McBobs a happy chappie at last got onto a set of AV handles for my 090 .................. now i can really motor past them and no vibes ........... cool.











A quick blast with the sand blaster and a fresh coat of paint and Bobs ya uncle 

Oop's McBob.


----------



## axlr8 (Aug 29, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Thanks ol mate can i grab some of ya popcorn my bucket has just run out.
> 
> McBob.



Thats for certain! I cant eat this all!  :jester:


----------



## 090 man (Sep 8, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well ol split post will this keep you entertained i have only to hookup the throttle rod and Bob's ya uncle ..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that is going to beat the rest just on looks alone sir.
Where are you going to run it in november, can we have a date and place please.
Reading this thread gives out siders like me the impression a lot of guys are completly jeolouse of your ability to build and race your own saws.
Do you think that saw will beat those saws which compete here at camden show.


----------



## tdi-rick (Sep 9, 2012)

090 man said:


> [snip]
> 
> Reading this thread gives out siders like me the impression a lot of guys are completly jeolouse of your ability to build and race your own saws.



I think your BS meter needs recalibrating a little, just saying 



> Do you think that saw will beat those saws which compete here at camden show.



More power to Bob for having a crack at something a bit different and old school, but there's much more to going fast through a block than the powerhead, and it's not easy to to do a bore cut, down-up-down-up and stay within the 4" line, particularly under pressure in the comp ring 

(Disclaimer: I've never raced saws, but been lucky enough to meet and be helped by some of the blokes that do. Regarding the pressure of competing, I've raced at State and National Championship level in another sport, plus supported SWMBO in her chosen sport where she's won at International level and is a multiple State and National Champion, so I've seen first hand how some can cope and some can't when it's actually on the line. 
It's not always pretty. 
BTW, if you'd ever met her you'd never know from talking to her what she's achieved and most all people that have ever met her don't. She's never been one to big note or talk herself up, yet she was one of the best in her sport in this country for quite a few years, a bit like some of the Aussie saw racers on this board  )


----------



## ozflea (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks TDI-RICK ...................... its great fun regardless and helps relieve the boredom 











McBob.

*And thanks to those who have written to me i appreciate you kind words and yes i will stick it up them. Thanks Brothers *


----------



## 2strokenut (Sep 9, 2012)

Its looking really mcbob thanks for posting up your pics


----------



## ausneil 1 (Sep 9, 2012)

tdi-rick said:


> I think your BS meter needs recalibrating a little, just saying
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said rick, and so true,,,

One thing i will add to old bob is this,,, he is constantly on the same road, nothing changes and has kept the members on several chainsaw forums entertained for years with tall stories, gossip from around the world or round the corner and general internett know - how.


question bob,,, why do you need that handle when your pics clearly show chineese handles already on the saws. (just a little confussing).


----------



## ozflea (Sep 10, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> Well said rick, and so true,,,
> 
> One thing i will add to old bob is this,,, he is constantly on the same road, nothing changes and has kept the members on several chainsaw forums entertained for years with tall stories, gossip from around the world or round the corner and general internett know - how.
> 
> ...



Well i suppose a man needs a little in the way of creature comforts as little as they are i'll have no 090 shakin me in my boots i might be old and grey but hey my brain doesn't need shakin 

Thanks Neil i know deep down your my number one supporter just got to get Deano and Willie on side i know ya's are just human and have been mislead in life by the current fad of lovin Huskies but i know ya's will come back to the fold when you's see the truth ..................... Mac's Rule .................

McBob.


----------



## leeha (Sep 10, 2012)

I just want to see a nice close up video of this thang running
and cutting.
Nice looking job Ole McBob.




Lee


----------



## ausneil 1 (Sep 10, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well i suppose a man needs a little in the way of creature comforts as little as they are i'll have no 090 shakin me in my boots i might be old and grey but hey my brain doesn't need shakin



Ok thats fair enough, are those chineese handles mounted direct to the powerhead, the pics don't show exactly how they are bolted on. Both my own 090's are on par with the 125's i own and all are ok regarding vibration. Have you actualy run them in something just for feel, they may be ok as is.




> Thanks Neil i know deep down your my number one supporter just got to get Deano and Willie on side i know ya's are just human and have been mislead in life by the current fad of lovin Huskies but i know ya's will come back to the fold when you's see the truth ..................... Mac's Rule .................
> 
> McBob


dear oh dear,,,,, have a nice day uncle robert......

Remember, Macs Ruled........................................................................................................once


----------



## ozflea (Sep 10, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> Ok thats fair enough, are those chineese handles mounted direct to the powerhead, the pics don't show exactly how they are bolted on. Both my own 090's are on par with the 125's i own and all are ok regarding vibration. Have you actualy run them in something just for feel, they may be ok as is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chinese or German both are the same mounts and all i just feel like a bit of luxury young grasshopper 

I see your starting to soften young grasshopper and your stuttering ..... the length of this thread is getting terribly long young Neil but it's for your enjoyment 

Mac's aint dead yet


----------



## GBD (Sep 10, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well ol split post will this keep you entertained i have only to hookup the throttle rod and Bob's ya uncle ..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe a properly computerdevelloped expansion chamber could give you an edge over these:msp_wink:


----------



## ozflea (Sep 10, 2012)

Proberly would just that i'm going to suck it and see first i have a program here that young Dean put me onto and i have had a look see its a lot of work building pipes but it could happen might have to sink a few first to git in the mood .................. after all its only a Stihl 090 and there never that fast anyway.

McBob.


----------



## splitpost (Sep 23, 2012)

How you going Bob?.......any progress?


----------



## Hddnis (Sep 23, 2012)

So, Cahoon ported some asian parts for McBob and Brad has the video to prove it????

And then there is a muffler doing something to someone in NSW????:msp_scared:

The suspense builds.....




Mr. HE


----------



## ozflea (Sep 23, 2012)

Hddnis said:


> So, Cahoon ported some asian parts for McBob and Brad has the video to prove it????
> 
> And then there is a muffler doing something to someone in NSW????:msp_scared:
> 
> ...



Well you'd better inform Dennis about having wet dreams ..........................


----------



## husq2100 (Sep 25, 2012)

DC wouldnt touch Chinese junk or Bob with a 40 foot poll. Good to see the BS is still as deep as ever............

Let me guess, these saws havent even fired yet


----------



## brokenbudget (Sep 25, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> Let me guess, these saws havent even fired yet



and probably won't:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## MCW (Sep 26, 2012)

ozflea said:


> after all its only a Stihl 090 and there never that fast anyway.
> 
> McBob.



Sorry but it's NOT a Stihl 090. It's a Chinese copy 070 with a copy 090 top end. Wash your mouth out...


----------



## MCW (Sep 26, 2012)

090 man said:


> Wow, that is going to beat the rest just on looks alone sir.
> Where are you going to run it in november, can we have a date and place please.
> Reading this thread gives out siders like me the impression a lot of guys are completly jeolouse of your ability to build and race your own saws.
> Do you think that saw will beat those saws which compete here at camden show.



Can I ask what country you are originally from 090 man? You don't talk like an Aussie with "sir" this and "sir" that. Can't help but notice you only pop up after this thread has been quiet for a while. You're not on old Bob's payroll are you?
A good mate of mine is heavily involved with dairy cattle at Camden and the show as well.
Had a coffee there a few months back and bought some books in a little book store.

Also building a saw is one thing, racing it is another...


----------



## Bill G (Sep 26, 2012)

MCW said:


> Can I ask what country you are originally from 090 man? You don't talk like an Aussie with "sir" this and "sir" that. ...



So folks in Australia do not call people "sir". How do up address a person with respect then? Here is it yes sir and yes mamm


----------



## Bill G (Sep 26, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> DC wouldnt touch Chinese junk or Bob with a 40 foot poll. Good to see the BS is still as deep as ever............
> 
> Let me guess, these saws havent even fired yet



Hey McBob,


Put the doubts to rest

Looks like some are doubting you will ever run the saws: and for good reason. Why don't you just put all there doubts to rest and RUN THE DAM.M THINGS. 

You have talked about countless projects but we never see you actually run them. 



Bill


----------



## tdi-rick (Sep 26, 2012)

Bill G said:


> So folks in Australia do not call people "sir". How do up address a person with respect then? Here is it yes sir and yes mamm



Not very common.

Maybe in a service situation, eg restaurant, café, hotel but mostly we're much more informal.

Deference isn't a strong suit here, leaders of nations are accorded no more stature than a street sweeper (who I actually haven't seen since I was a kid, but you get the idea  )


----------



## Bill G (Sep 26, 2012)

tdi-rick said:


> Not very uncommon.
> 
> Maybe in a service situation, eg restaurant, café, hotel but mostly we're much more informal.
> 
> Deference isn't a strong suit here, leaders of nations are accorded no more stature than a street sweeper (who I actually haven't seen since I was a kid, but you get the idea  )



In my mind Sir and Mamm are a sign of respect no matter your social status. I do not a difference between a garbage man and a doctor. They are both humans and should be addressed with respect


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Bill G said:


> In my mind Sir and Mamm are a sign of respect no matter your social status. I do not a difference between a garbage man and a doctor. They are both humans and should be addressed with respect



If in your mind if "Sir" and "Mamm" is what's needed to show respect well fine. 

"Sir" can be used in other ways than showing respect just as "Dude".

There are other way's to show respect.


----------



## tolman_paul (Sep 26, 2012)

I've worked with Australians, Brits and Scotts.

While we all might refer to our mother tongue as English, I can assure you that each country has it's own language. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tdi-rick (Sep 26, 2012)

Bill G said:


> In my mind Sir and Mamm are a sign of respect no matter your social status. I do not a difference between a garbage man and a doctor. They are both humans and should be addressed with respect




Put it down to language and cultural differences then.

In India any woman of a certain age is addressed as 'Aunty' as a sign of respect, regardless of whether they are a blood or marriage relative or not.

Just different wording in a different culture although it's also heavily Anglo influenced.

We may share a common language (sort of) but there are probably as many cultural differences as there are similarities between our Anglo based countries.

The world is an amazing place as we are all a little, or a lot different in many ways and yet fundamental values are often the same all over. 
It's what makes it interesting, but no, you won't be getting addressed as 'Sir' here, and definitely not from any of the Aussies or Kiwi's on this board *mate*


----------



## ozflea (Sep 26, 2012)

Bill G said:


> Hey McBob,
> 
> 
> Put the doubts to rest
> ...



Well Bill Sir sounds pretty offical to me but mate sounds better and is meant as a form of endearment and friendship and that will do me.

Secondly Bill i'll bloody well run them when i'm ready and you always call by my place and see for yourself your welcome ol mate i'll even make ya a cuppa.

McBob.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 27, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> If in your mind if "Sir" and "Mamm" is what's needed to show respect well fine. ..........



*I did not say that is was needed* so please do not put words in my mouth that I did not speak.



AUSSIE1 said:


> ........"Sir" can be used in other ways than showing respect just as "Dude".
> .............



Here "Dude" is highly disrespectful and just might get you a punch in the nose. Dude is associated with dope smokers. It was made famous by a movie here "Fast Times at Ridgemont High" and the various Cheech and Chong films


----------



## Bill G (Sep 27, 2012)

ozflea said:


> ...................Bill i'll bloody well run them when i'm ready .............
> 
> McBob.



Well I hope it before they bury me 6 feet under. Helllll I still have not seen you run the twin engine nor the elusive Bonbright saw


----------



## gmax (Sep 27, 2012)

Bill G said:


> *I did not say that is was needed* so please do not put words in my mouth that I did not speak.
> 
> 
> 
> Here "Dude" is highly disrespectful and just might get you a punch in the nose. Dude is associated with dope smokers. It was made famous by a movie here "Fast Times at Ridgemont High" and the various Cheech and Chong films



When I hear the word "Dude" I think of this guy


----------



## ausneil 1 (Sep 27, 2012)

> QUOTE=Bill G;3858775]Well I hope it before they bury me 6 feet under. Helllll I still have not seen you run the twin engine nor the elusive Bonbright saw


Bill G,,, if i may help old mcbob out a little here, this is a pic from a several years back.
Kendal NSW or Camden Haven show as its called.





[

This 1st heat , being U100cc unlimited modified production class speed.
Blocks, 12inch and looks like blue gum.

1st competitor on left, needs no introduction as its Phil Waters running a piped 394 (Grazier and a veteran NSW raceing stalward) 64 or 65 years old and still raceing in 2 states.

2nd in middle is the man himself, Bob Cornwall with a 91B1 or simular.(retired, now a very high profile internett guru)

3rd on right, Goeff Bowden from NSW running a piped 2100. (husqvarna chainsaw dealer and race saw builder)

So mcbob was in very good company here and I'm not adding any more on this run as it was only intended to show that bob has had a run in our areana but is not in our competative areana today.

If you want to add anything to this bob, thats up to you.
Bob looks very smart in a nice clean Husqvarna shirt with our association name on the back with neat and tidy cutting pants.
pic courtesy of Dean (bigfella)


----------



## Bigfella (Sep 27, 2012)

What I like best about this picture Neil, is not so much the smart clothing and freshly ironed cutting pants that Bob is wearing. What I think is makes this picture smart is the matching yelloow chainsaw and helmet that Bob is wearing. Stands out like nuts on walnut tree.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ausneil 1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Bigfella said:


> What I like best about this picture Neil, is not so much the smart clothing and freshly ironed cutting pants that Bob is wearing. What I think is makes this picture smart is the matching yelloow chainsaw and helmet that Bob is wearing. Stands out like nuts on walnut tree.:hmm3grin2orange:



hahaha, rep sent bigfella


----------



## MCW (Sep 27, 2012)

Bill G said:


> In my mind Sir and Mamm are a sign of respect no matter your social status. I do not a difference between a garbage man and a doctor. They are both humans and should be addressed with respect



Although I can't say I've ever called anybody sir in my life without using it sarcastically as a joke it is not widely used on forums regardless of your country of origin. For somebody to respond to a thread using the term "sir" is unusual but being an Australian member is even more unusual. Sir is used nearly exclusively in the US. Can't say I've ever heard the term used by an Englishman, Irishman, Scot, white South African, etc etc. You guys are pretty well the only ones who use that term so you're actually in the minority as far as the Western world goes.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 27, 2012)

gmax said:


> When I hear the word "Dude" I think of this guy



That is a great example of a "dude". It is funny how different areas use them same words in completely different ways.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 27, 2012)

MCW said:


> Although I can't say I've ever called anybody sir in my life without using it sarcastically as a joke .....................



I can understand that but also I can honestly say I do not believe I have ever used the term "dude" unless it was intended to be negative. It is simply the difference in language.


----------



## tdi-rick (Sep 27, 2012)

A classic example of the meaning of a word changing in different cultures is the use of the word 'pissed'

In the US it refers exclusively to being very angry.

AFAIK the rest of the English speaking word uses it for someone very, very drunk, so someone can actually say (and commonly do) "I had the best time, I was so pissed.." 
We usually is it as "he was so pissed..." (drunk)

Say "pissed off" and the context has changed and one is rather angry


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Bill G said:


> *I did not say that is was needed* so please do not put words in my mouth that I did not speak.
> 
> 
> 
> Here "Dude" is highly disrespectful and just might get you a punch in the nose. Dude is associated with dope smokers. It was made famous by a movie here "Fast Times at Ridgemont High" and the various Cheech and Chong films



Relax sunshine, no ones putting words in your mouth. 

Watch that blood pressure.


----------



## ozflea (Sep 27, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> Bill G,,, if i may help old mcbob out a little here, this is a pic from a several years back.
> Kendal NSW or Camden Haven show as its called.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes i'll add something to this Thanks Neil and bigfella .............. thanks for being smart asses it belittles both of you's and makes you both d.ickh.ads in my opinion remind me next time to take my tape recorder to the next event when your being holyier than thou and get it on tape or maybe next time a video recorder to show your spoilt temper.
As i said if you dont want me there then be it theres other races besides yours, back stabbers both are Australian Champions with big heads and mouths.

Sorry to upset your little applekart .......................

McBob.

*P.S Oh yeah Neil and dont ring here sucking up like you did last time user.*


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't think Neil was belittling you Bob. . . The way I read it, he was showing that you have run your saws at a competitive level -- whether you won or lost wasn't made an issue.

On the language thing, I know a few OZ words.

Pissed: Drunk

Mate: Freind or acquaintance

Shiela: A woman (I'd like to know if that really came from a woman named Sheila)

Stuffed: Like the F-Word here

Backwards peace sign: Like our middle finger

Bloke: Not sure, but can be used in a good and bad way in reference to a man?

Barbie: BBQ

Bloody: Used as an expletive or exclamation

Those are a few I know, and may have wrong.

I just looked up an Australian dictionary, and I think I have found one of my new favorites!

Crack a fat -- totally doesn't mean what I thought it should mean. 

And someone having a 'Freckle' on their face brings on a whole new meaning! 

How come you blokes get all the fun words?


----------



## ford832 (Sep 27, 2012)

I just ck'd in because I figured it was done.Nope,just some Aussie guys having menopausal fits.
Btw Bill G, Fast Times at Ridgemont High was a classic! I saw some of it at the drive in way beck then.Spicoli Rules!


----------



## ozflea (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't think Neil was belittling you Bob. . . The way I read it, he was showing that you have run your saws at a competitive level -- whether you won or lost wasn't made an issue.

*Neil has run some of my saws and done very well but that wont happen again i assure you.* 

Well in our language he is, its Neils way of trying to phyc people out of his rather small world not that it could be any smaller Neil has a smart mouth up here but sucks up off the forum i'm expecting a phone call around lunch time this time he can get fxxxxd along with his no2 Dean ................... i remember the conversations around Bill Boyd OAM and how Neil wanted him out of the arena ............. Neil wanted to run the show then when Bill got his OAM neil waved it around and told everybody what a great bloke Bill was and how Bill taught him everything he knew ................ get a life Neil your not the man you think you are.

McBob.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 27, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I don't think Neil was belittling you Bob. . . The way I read it, he was showing that you have run your saws at a competitive level -- whether you won or lost wasn't made an issue.
> 
> On the language thing, I know a few OZ words.
> 
> ...




Yeah you are pretty much on the money with the Aussie words. 

Bloke is usually a positive reference for a man. "He's a good bloke" "what are you doing there bloke?" 

"I'm stuffed" also has at least three different meanings - "I'm tired," "I'm in trouble" or "I'm full".

Hahaha and "crack a fat" ...that's a beauty. I'll have to remember to use it more often 

"Give it a crack" is another one and "that's a cracker" 

"flat out" means you are busy, run off your feet.


I'm sure the other Australia members can add some more phrases.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Yeah you are pretty much on the money with the Aussie words.
> 
> Bloke is usually a positive reference for a man. "He's a good bloke" "what are you doing there bloke?"
> 
> ...



Boob's being a wanker! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 27, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Boob's being a wanker! :msp_w00t:



Hahaha, thanks Al I almost choked on my last sip of coffee!


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 27, 2012)

Boobs are wankers? 

Gotta bring out mah Oz dictionary again. 

Better hurry too. . . Cause my spunk of a cook wants the old fella to crack a fat later. :hmm3grin2orange:


Australian is fun! :msp_tongue:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 27, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Boobs are wankers?
> 
> Gotta bring out mah Oz dictionary again.
> 
> ...



Lol! 

Yeah Australian can be fun as long as you get the gist of it, otherwise some people might get the wrong idea :rolleyes2:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Boobs are wankers?
> 
> Gotta bring out mah Oz dictionary again.
> 
> ...



Hahhaha....well done Nate! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Sep 27, 2012)

gee cobber, its bloody friday ...lets get on it. Yer Mate jump in the hilux lets get a few slabs. yeah too right ...cheek the sheilas out too. ripper!


----------



## lumberjackau (Sep 27, 2012)

Fanny in the states has a different (but nearby  meaning.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 27, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> gee cobber, its bloody friday ...lets get on it. Yer Mate jump in the hilux lets get a few slabs. yeah too right ...cheek the sheilas out too. ripper!



I'll be back when I understand most of that!

*starts thumbing threw Oz dictionary again*


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 27, 2012)

Just checked in to have a sticky...
An stuff..:msp_wink:


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 27, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> gee cobber, its bloody friday ...lets get on it. Yer Mate jump in the hilux lets get a few slabs. yeah too right ...cheek the sheilas out too. ripper!



Bonzer mate! We'll crack a tinnie and have a rollie!

I'm just a blow-in, but I'll bet big bikkies we'll all be blotto before it's over!


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 27, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Bonzer mate! We'll crack a tinnie and have a rollie!
> 
> I'm just a blow-in, but I'll bet big bikkies we'll all be blotto before it's over!



 but correct!


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Bonzer mate! We'll crack a tinnie and have a rollie!
> 
> I'm just a blow-in, but I'll bet big bikkies we'll all be blotto before it's over!


 sweet bra! got a few buds in the ute for later, lets grab a couple of longnecks for the ride hey?


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Sep 27, 2012)

lumberjackau said:


> Fanny in the states has a different (but nearby  meaning.


 lol. my sis had a horse named Fanny, gee did it like to buck :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ausneil 1 (Sep 27, 2012)

> ozflea said:
> 
> 
> > Yes i'll add something to this Thanks Neil and bigfella .............. thanks for being smart asses it belittles both of you's and makes you both d.ickh.ads in my opinion remind me next time to take my tape recorder to the next event when your being holyier than thou and get it on tape or maybe next time a video recorder to show your spoilt temper.
> ...


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 27, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> sweet bra! got a few buds in the ute for later, lets grab a couple of longnecks for the ride hey?



Well there ya have it... The one term that transcends the equated...
Longnecks...
Psshh... We all know what those are...


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 27, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> sweet bra! got a few buds in the ute for later, lets grab a couple of longnecks for the ride hey?



Too right mate! Sounds like a ripper!

I'll have a roadie!


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Well there ya have it... The one term that transcends the equated...
> Longnecks...
> Psshh... We all know what those are...



Yeah, but who knew you could sleep inside Matilda. . . And it would be okay?


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Sep 27, 2012)

sounds killer boys, and when we're all chit faced we'll go paddock bashing. Ford V Holden Paddock Bashing Pt 2 - YouTube


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 27, 2012)

Paddock bashing. . . Australian for HOLY BALLZ THAT LOOKS LIKE FUN!!


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Paddock bashing. . . Australian for HOLY BALLZ THAT LOOKS LIKE FUN!!


 seeing where up apparently side down, down under ...we like going backwards! lol Paddock bashing the Ford in reverse - YouTube


----------



## Bill G (Sep 28, 2012)

tdi-rick said:


> A classic example of the meaning of a word changing in different cultures is the use of the word 'pissed'
> 
> In the US it refers exclusively to being very angry.,,,,,,,,,,,



That is completely correct.



tdi-rick said:


> ...............AFAIK the rest of the English speaking word uses it for someone very, very drunk, so someone can actually say (and commonly do) "I had the best time, I was so pissed.."
> We usually is it as "he was so pissed..." (drunk)................



Well I can see that if he was so drunk he pissed his pants

It is sure odd how words take on so many different meanings.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 28, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Relax sunshine, no ones putting words in your mouth.
> 
> Watch that blood pressure.



"Relax sunshine," is a very disrespectful comment here. You are talking down to someone by saying that. You did put words into my mouth read your post.

Bill


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Sep 28, 2012)

what a interesting read, firstly i always thought Dude was a Camels C-Sock?? pardon me Sir, yes Sir, No sir ...3 bags full Sir. wtf ...O-relax Sunshine, Pardon me? Burp! Oops  I must be disrespecting :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2strokenut (Sep 28, 2012)

parts of this thread have gone to the dog's and some of it is 
the bee's knees :msp_biggrin: lmao


----------



## splitpost (Sep 28, 2012)

you fellas crack me up,even some aussies don't get our slang


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Bill G said:


> "Relax sunshine," is a very disrespectful comment here. You are talking down to someone by saying that. You did put words into my mouth read your post
> 
> Bill



Fairdinkum Bill I think ya tuggin on me mate! :msp_sneaky:



splitpost said:


> you fellas crack me up,even some aussies don't get our slang



Nate is doing such a good job, he may confuse some of the young buck's.


----------



## splitpost (Sep 28, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Fairdinkum Bill I think ya tuggin on me mate! :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> Nate is doing such a good job, he may confuse some of the young buck's.



thats the go


----------



## sun64 (Sep 28, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Fairdinkum Bill I think ya tuggin on me mate! :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> Nate is doing such a good job, he may confuse some of the young buck's.



For some that dont know, a Dinkum was a set weight for gold. When your gold was the correct weight it was called a Fair Dinkum.
This was used in the early Australian gold era. 
Now it means , are you legit, is that true , correct , etc, kinda like ARE YOU ON THE LEVEL MATE so to speak.
Sheel be apples means it all right
Floggin a dead horse
Bobs your Uncle Everything is ok 
Sanga's, bangers is sausages
Dead horse is tomatoe sauce 
Struth
Bloody Ripper 
Bloody Oath
Fair crack of the sav 
And if they are a wanker, you can politely tell them to Go forth and multiply or in plain Aussie lingo Go and get F---ked
Yes every culture sure does have its sayings and meanings


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Sep 28, 2012)

is Bill playing with your old fellow Aussie? lol. damn nearly busted a Nut


----------



## lumberjackau (Sep 28, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> lol. my sis had a horse named Fanny, gee did it like to buck :hmm3grin2orange:



sooo, ol Fanny liked to root a bit?


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Sep 28, 2012)

lumberjackau said:


> sooo, ol Fanny liked to root a bit?


 too right! she was great bare back, she'd buck you right off .. just had to keep jumping on its back, giving it to it.


----------



## lumberjackau (Sep 28, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> too right! she was great bare back, she'd buck you right off .. just had to keep jumping on its back, giving it to it.



put on a pair of fart fetchers, that'll get er going :msp_biggrin:

Don't mind a good horse myself, something I can chase down and tie a few scrubbers and mickey's with


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Sep 28, 2012)

lumberjackau said:


> put on a pair of fart fetchers, that'll get er going :msp_biggrin:


 true! with added bonus the missus gets all stropy when fanny gets a good flogin


----------



## Bigfella (Sep 28, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Yes i'll add something to this Thanks Neil and bigfella .............. thanks for being smart asses it belittles both of you's and makes you both d.ickh.ads in my opinion remind me next time to take my tape recorder to the next event when your being holyier than thou and get it on tape or maybe next time a video recorder to show your spoilt temper.
> As i said if you dont want me there then be it theres other races besides yours, back stabbers both are Australian Champions with big heads and mouths.



Getting personal and a little bit breath gasping.:msp_scared:

Bob I was paying you a compliment as an avid McCullough fan. You know you have all the yellow gear (hats, helmets, socks etc)

A little old saying my dear old grandmother told me (bless her sole), "sticks and stones will break my bones but names will never hurt me". Bob people who live in glass houses should not throw stones. I wish I had a tape recorder OR video recorder every time you would turn up to an event, unpack your gear, start up and stop saws all day and never take one to the block. Who is the D'head know? Bob I stood up for you for years in the face of many who run you down. A laughing stock you were to be only for me!!! 



ozflea said:


> ........ get fxxxxd along with his no2 Dean......... .



Bob, language please.
If that's the way you really feel. Maybe some other photo's I have can be added to show the real story behind the masked guru.:msp_w00t:


----------



## rogue60 (Sep 28, 2012)

What's that in your swag mate? looks like a cane toad? haha,Fair crack of the whip mate! put the billy on digger......


----------



## lumberjackau (Sep 28, 2012)

Time for the fart sac

hooroo


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 28, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> is Bill playing with your old fellow Aussie? lol. damn nearly busted a Nut



Dunno, but I tend the think he thinks I'm having a lend of him. Bill's alright.


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Sep 28, 2012)

lumberjackau said:


> Time for the fart sac
> 
> hooroo


 Fart Sac .lol. its like global warming in the sac after a night on the chow mein ....even get a giggle out of the little women when the sheets rise up from the hot air :msp_scared:


----------



## cpr (Sep 28, 2012)

I hear Samuel L. Jackson.

"English, mother$#@%er, DO YOU SPEAK IT?"

Let's stop trading paint and get back to the saw(s).


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 28, 2012)

cpr said:


> I hear Samuel L. Jackson.
> 
> "English, mother$#@%er, DO YOU SPEAK IT?"
> 
> Let's stop trading paint and get back to the saw(s).



I hear Ace Ventura. 

Pardon me, but your ballz are showing. . . Bumble Bee tuna!


----------



## splitpost (Sep 28, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> Fart Sac .lol. its like global warming in the sac after a night on the chow mein ....even get a giggle out of the little women when the sheets rise up from the hot air :msp_scared:



good ole dutchy


----------



## ozflea (Sep 28, 2012)

Bigfella said:


> Getting personal and a little bit breath gasping.:msp_scared:
> 
> Bob I was paying you a compliment as an avid McCullough fan. You know you have all the yellow gear (hats, helmets, socks etc)
> 
> ...



Did you notice i use xxxxx to mask the work something that others do i a fast learner. I dont need a mask bigfella.

And another thing you didn't notice was i wear black and gold undies, besides i wonder who it was chucking the first few rocks both of you's tried awlful hard to discredit me and even accused me of saying things that i didn't ..... anyway Dean you never have been a worry to me personally its ya mate Neil and your supporting him regardless of whats right or wrong without knowing the full story i have noticed Neil doesnt call anymore maybe it's better that he not if he cant be careful in what he says and dont want repeated.

Anyway the truce didn't last long after the last episode so i imagine next time you's get bored it will be on again.
I honestly thought both of you were better than that but i have learnt different.

Start and stop saws well yes and run them at the block no were as good as you but hey thats my problem i suppose i dont have the killer instinct you and Neil have remember its only a day out for me and not competing for sheep stations something that really bothers some people Neil has aready informed me of that.

Bob ................... see no mask


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Sep 28, 2012)

splitpost said:


> good ole dutchy


 lol. had many dutchys in the Car back in the good old reckless 90's, talk about smoke pollution. but thats another story


----------



## husq2100 (Sep 28, 2012)

lumberjackau said:


> Fanny in the states has a different (but nearby  meaning.



any hole is a goal....and a point for a behind


----------



## sun64 (Sep 28, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> any hole is a goal....and a point for a behind



Or as the saying goes Any port in a storm :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 29, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> any hole is a goal....and a point for a behind



A port for the sport that misses the first!


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 29, 2012)

cpr said:


> I hear Samuel L. Jackson.
> 
> "English, mother$#@%er, DO YOU SPEAK IT?"
> 
> Let's stop trading paint and get back to the saw(s).



English aye?- don't like it, don't read it!


----------



## tdi-rick (Sep 29, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> any hole is a goal....and a point for a behind


----------



## ausneil 1 (Sep 29, 2012)

ozflea said:


> I don't think Neil was belittling you Bob. . . The way I read it, he was showing that you have run your saws at a competitive level -- whether you won or lost wasn't made an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good morning bob, i can see your eagerly waiting for my reply and here it is.



> *Neil has run some of my saws and done very well but that wont happen again i assure you.*



I walked away from you and have *no intension of ever running your gear ever again*

Get your story straight bob,,,,, i ran 1 saw twice,,,,, 1st run was that red and white thing you call a copperhead at kendal at a fun / training day sort of day (not a designated competition day). I also told you it was no good for our style of raceing and suggested you rebuild it into a mac 125 and use the 125 oiling system. You did do that and nearly gave up but you did do it. (of coarse you were straight onto the different forums and told all the good viewers how you just installed the copperhead into a 125 frame to give it better balance to go with this powerful engine which no stihl or husky could catch)

2nd time and last time i run it was at Dungog at our australian post ripping titles which incorporated speed cutting as well (those speed runs were not counted as australian titles).
What happened bob in that run, (as should be expected from a non raceing builder who cannot set up a saw right, and won't listen unless its what you want to hear,,,,, i got electricuted by the f-cking thing the way you had the wires running, now i would love to see you run the thing with a wabbling pipe sticking straight up throughing off its balance and sapping you at the same time and all full noise inside a 14inch block. A few weeks later at Bulahdelah show your lovely son was running round the other compeditors and also told Bill Boyds wife and my better half,,,,, QUOTE ''if Neil wasn't suck a useless pus-y, dad would of won the open hotsaw title. END QUOTE. Every one he told, let me know includeing Bill Boyd, who had suggestions but i won't repet here. I have no problem with your son saying sh-t like that as he would of only been repeating what you said to him.
I can clearly remember how many times you posted stories how we blitssed the lot with your brute hotsaw and posted 1 video hundreds of time to prove it, problem with that bob is, it did not win anything as i cut out on the inside line in heat number 1.

Moveing on to our life member mr William Boyd,,, For starters your a f-cking ars-le for repeating private conversations on a public forum and you tried this with me against currant association president mr Dean Mckinnon.

I have had countless arguments with old Bill Boyd over many years, we are both very competitive and have different views on how to run competitions, and how to prepare the competitors for events.
Those issues have been resolved for years now, and i don't run our association events, i help run them with dean. Yes i advise on different things through experience and do the best i can to help competitors, but thats no body elses f-cking buisnis except for those involved and deffinantly not for you to publicly repeat or change to suit yourself.
I want NSW to be the top state in australian raceing, as it is QLD is running all over us and that hurts.
Now get this straight bob,,,, *Bill Boyd did not teach me how to race chainsaws, Bill Boyd taught me how to wood chop correctly along with my old logging boss Lorry Hoffman.*
I have reported on Bill Boyds acheivements when he was awarded his OAM, he is and always was a good bloke and deserves the credit i gave him on the forum, as do the other blokes i have posted stories on. (keith Polsen and Phil Waters)
I also got permission from them to do so and they knew exactly what i posted.
SO get your online bull sh-t correct before you go makeing statements which are not correct or just construded badly in defence of you.



> get a life Neil your not the man you think you are.
> 
> McBob.


[/QUOTE]

AS dennis cahoon says daily,,,,,, hahahahahahahahahahahahahah.
You can explain that one to me direct, face to face.
Bulahdelah show is in november, why don't you put your money where your mouth is and come up (with your tape recorder) and disscuss these points in person, and remember to leave your saws at home.

Lastly bob, did i ring you on friday and suck up to you ????????


----------



## ozflea (Sep 29, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> Good morning bob, i can see your eagerly waiting for my reply and here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AS dennis cahoon says daily,,,,,, hahahahahahahahahahahahahah.
You can explain that one to me direct, face to face.
Bulahdelah show is in november, why don't you put your money where your mouth is and come up (with your tape recorder) and disscuss these points in person, and remember to leave your saws at home.

Lastly bob, did i ring you on friday and suck up to you ????????[/QUOTE]

.........................................................................................................................................

*Yes twice remember and you asked did you just hang up on me my answer was YES 

Anyway since your not a happy camper with what i have made public i wander elsewhere doesn't bother me. This aguement would drag on forever so you win ................... enjoy you easy victory.

McBob.*


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Guns N' Roses-Get in the Ring - YouTube .... thought this thread could use some fiting tunes. lol


----------



## splitpost (Sep 29, 2012)

Good to see this thread getting some use ,spose its one way to get the post count up,cause it sure aint 090 material:tongue2:
come on .............vids gotta have vids..........................................


----------



## 2strokenut (Sep 29, 2012)

:msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes: 090 sit sling thread unsubscribing


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Sep 30, 2012)

2strokenut said:


> :msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes: 090 sit sling thread unsubscribing


 and miss all the Fun? its just getting good like a midday sid com ...reminds me off jerry springer actually. lol


----------



## Bigfella (Sep 30, 2012)

What I see here is that some do not know #### from clay, nor should they understand the full impact of what is being said and why. 

As far as what has happened and what has been said, should now be left as is. The reasons and complications behind the arguments are best left where they are. Behind closed doors.

Bibs made for catching babies dribble, nappies for catching sh*t. For some, lets say they should make bibappies for catching people who dribble bullsh*t.

Not meant to offend anyone on a personal level.

If people have vids or pictures of 090's or the like actually cutting and making some sawdust, then lets see them. Lets see some action. Maybe start a new thread.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Sep 30, 2012)

Here's my 090 Alkie burners.......I'm sure they would give McBob's a good run!.......Hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Bill G (Sep 30, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Here's my 090 Alkie burners.......I'm sure they would give McBob's a good run!.......Hahahahahahahaha!



Dennis,

I will take the one on the left. I know I can throw it further then McBob's. That would be a fair contest because the chances of seeing it run are no better than seeing Bob's.

Bill


----------



## Bill G (Sep 30, 2012)

splitpost said:


> Good to see this thread getting some use ,spose its one way to get the post count up,cause it sure aint 090 material:tongue2:
> come on .............vids gotta have vids..........................................




That responsibility lies squarely on Bob. He started the thread but never wants to post a video of him running the 090's


BOB POST A VIDEO AND THE NAYSAYERS WILL LEAVE YOU ALONE


----------



## sun64 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bill G said:


> That responsibility lies squarely on Bob. He started the thread but never wants to post a video of him running the 090's
> 
> 
> BOB POST A VIDEO AND THE NAYSAYERS WILL LEAVE YOU ALONE



That is most probably why Bob has NOT posted a video of the saw running. 
Then everyone WILL leave him alone and this thread will die.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Oct 1, 2012)

ozflea said:


> AS dennis cahoon says daily,,,,,, hahahahahahahahahahahahahah.
> You can explain that one to me direct, face to face.
> Bulahdelah show is in november, why don't you put your money where your mouth is and come up (with your tape recorder) and disscuss these points in person, and remember to leave your saws at home.
> 
> Lastly bob, did i ring you on friday and suck up to you ????????



.........................................................................................................................................

*Yes twice remember and you asked did you just hang up on me my answer was YES 

Anyway since your not a happy camper with what i have made public i wander elsewhere doesn't bother me. This aguement would drag on forever so you win ................... enjoy you easy victory.

McBob.*[/QUOTE]

NO easy victory and I don't enjoy any of this bob, none of it should of happened. 
No one wins in this situation, it only gives viewers a laugh and keeps the thread alive for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Oct 1, 2012)

Laugh yea thats about it too.I came here awhile ago hopeing to see an alcohol burning saw all can can remember when I leave is the bickering.Today I check in again ,..same ole same ole ,..look if you guys are smart enought to build an alcohol burning saw you should not be bickering over who said what you could be entertaining us lesser mechinics with your skill.
I for one will keep coming to hopefully eventually see this monster run.Dont waste time on this $hit agree that you dont like one another and move the f k on . This kind of stuff is why I quit facebook too much school yard drama!


----------



## splitpost (Oct 5, 2012)

:Eye::Eye:


----------



## ozflea (Oct 5, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> .........................................................................................................................................
> 
> *Yes twice remember and you asked did you just hang up on me my answer was YES
> 
> ...



NO easy victory and I don't enjoy any of this bob, none of it should of happened. 
No one wins in this situation, it only gives viewers a laugh and keeps the thread alive for all the wrong reasons.[/QUOTE]

Just when you thought i'd packed my marbles and buggered off ................... well i have been in lovely QLD for a week getting a suntan and bullsxxtting with mates some of whom i haven't seen or heard from for more than 40 years ......................

*Your right Neil just turns us into xxxxheads argueing over silly xxxx but remember i didn't start the mud slinging so you have done yourself no favours in anyones eyes.*

McBob.

P.S.
Dennis nice to see ya still hanging around just hope you got a thick skin like me ..........................


----------



## splitpost (Nov 7, 2012)

hellooooooooooooooooooo.................anyone there?................................


----------



## Rudolf73 (Nov 7, 2012)

I think McBob is still sleeping off the effects of that huge birthday party ...I hear the neighbors even made a few complaints about the noise :msp_ohmy:




:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## splitpost (Nov 7, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> I think McBob is still sleeping off the effects of that huge birthday party ...I hear the neighbors even made a few complaints about the noise :msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats what happens when you live in town


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Nov 7, 2012)

he needs his Beauty sleep.


----------



## ozflea (Nov 7, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> he needs his Beauty sleep.



And Widowmaker you are so correct and i'll be able to sleep in this weekend as Neil doesn't want to see me or me saws .............. sob sob 

McBob.


----------



## ford832 (Nov 7, 2012)

32 pages and seven months?Wowsers,I could have had a space shuttle half built by now.


----------



## ozflea (Nov 7, 2012)

ford832 said:


> 32 pages and seven months?Wowsers,I could have had a space shuttle half built by now.



Yeah yeah well go and build it dont tell us ya worries after all its finished thats the saw of cause ......................


----------



## splitpost (Nov 7, 2012)

ford832 said:


> 32 pages and seven months?Wowsers,I could have had a space shuttle half built by now.



when you get the other half built be sure to post some pics


----------



## Bill G (Nov 8, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Yeah yeah well go and build it dont tell us ya worries after all its finished thats the saw of cause ......................



Hello Bob,

What does that mean? Have you finished the saw???????


----------



## ford832 (Nov 8, 2012)

splitpost said:


> when you get the other half built be sure to post some pics



Yeah,maybe I will,maybe I won't.I'll let you know in a few months time-maybe.


----------



## ozflea (Nov 11, 2012)

Bill G said:


> Hello Bob,
> 
> What does that mean? Have you finished the saw???????



*Yes Bill *


----------



## Bill G (Nov 11, 2012)

ozflea said:


> *Yes Bill *



So then how does it run????


----------



## leeha (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm very curious too.

A video PLEASE




Lee


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Bill G said:


> So then how does it run????


it goes that hard & fast mate, its unseen by the naked eye ....there's been UFO disturbance over Alice springs, some kind of orange white blur doing Mach5


----------



## Bill G (Nov 11, 2012)

leeha said:


> I'm very curious too.
> 
> A video PLEASE
> 
> ...



*Crap* was that a cow jumping over the moon?


----------



## ozflea (Nov 12, 2012)

*Curiousity killed the cat remember ........................ your patience will be rewarded one day my dear friends 

McBob.*

*Over 22,000 hits does this mean i'm popular whoo hoo *

*I may just have to build two chinese 3120's next ...........................*


----------



## Bill G (Nov 12, 2012)

ozflea said:


> *Curiousity killed the cat remember ........................ *




Yeah that cat shiiit on the floor so it was not too curious when the 12 gauge met it



ozflea said:


> *Over 22,000 hits does this mean i'm popular whoo hoo *................




Yes you are popular for leading folks on and never delivering, You can be compared to a "fluffer" on a ####ographic movie site



ozflea said:


> ]I may just have to build two chinese 3120's next ...........................[/B]



Well willl you get them to run or just bullshiiiiit about them?


----------



## MCW (Nov 12, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> it goes that hard & fast mate, its unseen by the naked eye ....there's been UFO disturbance over Alice springs, some kind of orange white blur doing Mach5



That was the clutch cover 



ozflea said:


> *I may just have to build two chinese 3120's next ...........................*



Go for it. I bet you can't find a 3120 copy


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Nov 12, 2012)

MCW said:


> That was the clutch cover



well maybe a fragment anyway, could of been a sparkplug, seeing id think there actually not Chinese they might hold together at Mach5? ... unless of course it was old McBob himself doing a fly bye


----------



## sun64 (Nov 12, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> well maybe a fragment anyway, could of been a sparkplug, seeing id think there actually not Chinese they might hold together at Mach5? ... unless of course it was old McBob himself doing a fly bye



You could be quite correct Widowmaker 1. It may have been Bob doing a fly bye with his saw.
He probably got the alky/ nitro mix wrong using the wifes metric jug and she backfired and sent them both into orbit over Alics Springs.
Stranger things have happened in the outback mate. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Nov 12, 2012)

sun64 said:


> It may have been Bob doing a fly bye with his saw.
> He probably got the alky/ nitro mix wrong using the wifes metric jug and she backfired :msp_biggrin:



Wifes can Backfire pretty bloody badly, Poor McBob ....I know when the little wifey backfires it take a while for the bed sheets to come back down. lol


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 12, 2012)

Who cares about about a couple crappy Chinese saws anyway?


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Nov 12, 2012)

someone got out of the wrong side of the bed. lol ...


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 12, 2012)

Nope, just stating the obvious


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 12, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> someone got out of the wrong side of the bed. lol ...



Yeah... Brad's grumpy this week...
He'll be back to his normal self sometime next week...
:big_smile:


----------



## Bill G (Nov 12, 2012)

492 posts and still nothing to see. Maybe it is time to endd the thread and lie it die a peaceful death like many of the projects it followed. I remember hearing of a twin 820 I guess that one died too


----------



## ford832 (Nov 12, 2012)

Agreed,but in keeping with the spirit of this thread,here's my completed Space Shuttle

View attachment 261984



Now,I have a few bugs to work out yet but it's all done and it rocks.You'll have to take my word for it but I'll post a video one day....or will I........:msp_unsure:


----------



## parrisw (Nov 12, 2012)

Bill G said:


> 492 posts and still nothing to see. Maybe it is time to endd the thread and lie it die a peaceful death like many of the projects it followed. I remember hearing of a twin 820 I guess that one died too



Yup what a complete joke!! I knew I unsubscribed for a reason a month ago, and stupid me thought I'd check it out again. Yup still nothing, what a complete waste of Bandwidth.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Nov 12, 2012)

Build you own china pos 090 with snap together instructions :msp_wink: that will be worth dink an donk when completed  Bailey's - Chainsaw Parts > Parts for Stihl Chainsaws > Parts for 070/090


----------



## ozflea (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice to see you fellas are following this here thread with real down to earth gusto and if it has your nickers in a knot imagine what will happen should i ever find those rare chinese lookalike 3120's .... whoo Hoo 
 
Bill take a little blue pill and retire for the night the rest of ya's just enjoy the ride .................... the road may just happen to get a little bumpy at times ....................

McBob.


----------



## ozflea (Nov 12, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Build you own china pos 090 with snap together instructions :msp_wink: that will be worth dink an donk when completed  Bailey's - Chainsaw Parts > Parts for Stihl Chainsaws > Parts for 070/090



*Well wheres there listing for the cheap cheap and useless Huskie 3120 bits ????*


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 12, 2012)

I wanted him to start it so we could all see how many pieces it could be scattered into....


----------



## ozflea (Nov 12, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> I wanted him to start it so we could all see how many pieces it could be scattered into....



Na they haven't shattered yet .................................

Heres another for me old mate Bill


----------



## cpr (Nov 12, 2012)

leeha said:


> I'm very curious too.
> 
> A video PLEASE
> 
> ...



Hate to pile on, Bob. After all, I built my BDC/sloper kartsaw after seeing what you started, but when it came to finishing details, data dried up quick.

Mash-ups and Franken-saws are fun to contemplate, but so few around here ever actually sever a fiber...


----------



## ozflea (Nov 12, 2012)

cpr said:


> Hate to pile on, Bob. After all, I built my BDC/sloper kartsaw after seeing what you started, but when it came to finishing details, data dried up quick.
> 
> Mash-ups and Franken-saws are fun to contemplate, but so few around here ever actually sever a fiber...



Dont you like a challenge old mate after all why should i offer all the details after all most of this is not monkey see monkey do kinda stuff 

*And whats wrong with being a little creative *

And my stuff does cut wood


----------



## cpr (Nov 12, 2012)

No problems with challenges, I'm only in it for some fun.

As for monkey-business, I'll leave that to the racers for whom, in a lot of cases, the fastest thing seems to be their jaws.


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Nov 12, 2012)

Talking about a Space shuttle, ask Mastermind ..My guess he's made a few, he's been in the space program for many years.


----------



## MCW (Nov 12, 2012)

ford832 said:


> Agreed,but in keeping with the spirit of this thread,here's my completed Space Shuttle
> 
> View attachment 261984
> 
> ...



Dude. That's awesome.



ozflea said:


> should i ever find those rare chinese lookalike 3120's .... whoo Hoo
> 
> McBob.



Maybe one day Bob but it won't be today that you'll find a 3120 copy


----------



## leeha (Nov 12, 2012)

I like challenges too, They're lots of fun
and very rewarding when done and at 
the same time can be very frustrating 
when things don't go as planed and your
up against a road block that your battling
to figure out. When i see alot of interest in
my threads and projects i like to show the 
end result. Only one has yet to be finished.
All you've done here MR. MacChinaStihlBob is 
tease a bunch of folks here like you tease a 
mouse with a piece of cheeze. All we want to 
see is this thing throwing chips. If you can't
do that then i would say this thread is dead 
and the saw didn't turn out as planed.




Lee


----------



## ozflea (Nov 12, 2012)

Now come on Lee getting something for free is half the fun as my dear dear mate Cahoon to show his when he's not throwing chains instead of axes 

All will be reveiled in good time .... patience is a great virture ................. anyway me camera is broke.


----------



## leeha (Nov 12, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Now come on Lee getting something for free is half the fun as my dear dear mate Cahoon to show his when he's not throwing chains instead of axes
> 
> All will be reveiled in good time .... patience is a great virture ................. anyway me camera is broke.



Well stop buying saws and parts and get a good Chinese camera.
I've seen many videos of Full Moon Cahoons saws throwing chips.
It's your turn.
We're waiting but not patiently.




Lee


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Nov 12, 2012)

come on McBob be nice, stop dangling the Dong in the whore house,


----------



## ozflea (Nov 12, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> come on McBob be nice, stop dangling the Dong in the whore house,



Now now these boys are impatient ...................... i'll dangle my donga where and where i like young fella


----------



## brokenbudget (Nov 13, 2012)

patients is a virtue, but when you're old it becomes a liability. and by the look of your shop you should have ran out of patients a long time ago and actualy finished a project before starting a new one. i can see why dennis is always on your case. and why his stuff always gets finished, and runs.


----------



## lumberjackau (Nov 13, 2012)

brokenbudget said:


> patients is a virtue, but when you're old it becomes a liability. And by the look of your shop you should have ran out of patients a long time ago and actualy finished a project before starting a new one. I can see why dennis is always on your case. And why his stuff always gets finished, and runs.



*and wins*


----------



## ozflea (Nov 13, 2012)

lumberjackau said:


> *and wins*



Well post some vid's of it winning in QLD then ............................. ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Bigfella (Nov 13, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Well post some vid's of it winning in QLD then ............................. ha ha ha ha ha



Oh to be sure be sure, the lumberjack is a definite dominate figure in QLD racing. Why you onley need to look up racing in QLD on youtube and you will find our mate lumberjack blitzing the field. No need to skite and bullsh_t when the truth is out there!!!


----------



## ozflea (Nov 13, 2012)

Dont tell me Bigfella that Lumberjack bought Cahoons MS880 if so you have let the cat out of the bag ................ and poor old Neil won't be too happy about that.

McBob.

P.S How did the racing go this past weekend or did it get washed out ?


----------



## jakew88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Where is the alky burning 090?


----------



## ozflea (Nov 14, 2012)

jakew88 said:


> Where is the alky burning 090?



Where it belongs safely in my home guarded by a big big guard dawg.






McBob.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 14, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Where it belongs safely in my home guarded by a big big guard dawg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought you're camera was broken? Or was that just another load of BS?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 14, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I thought you're camera was broken? Or was that just another load of BS?



......and isn't it summer time in Aussie, Willie?......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## parrisw (Nov 14, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> ......and isn't it summer time in Aussie, Willie?......Hahahahahahaha!



Ha ha ha !!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 14, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> ......and isn't it summer time in Aussie, Willie?......Hahahahahahaha!



Hey Cahoon... How come you haven't sent me my free chain yet...
I wanna try it out on some skidded logs...
They're not too dirty...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 14, 2012)

I must be getting more senial than McBoob.....did I promise you a free chain?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 14, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> I must be getting more senial than McBoob.....did I promise you a free chain?



No... But I figure one of these days you'll forget you didn't, and send me one any way...

Square filing's a pain in the ass...


----------



## jakew88 (Nov 14, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Where it belongs safely in my home guarded by a big big guard dawg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did you make this thread? I came in looking for a alky burnin 090. You just posting a thread informing us on what you have? I don't understand...

Went through the whole thread and saw nothing but some bull####tin and crying back and forth. 

We men here?


----------



## ozflea (Nov 14, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I thought you're camera was broken? Or was that just another load of BS?



Na its a file photo maybe it could be flat batteries 

Hey Dennis have they blown ya Stihl MS880 yet i wonder if it would out run the Copperhead ...............

And to cheer me old mate Neil up the proof after all he hates me for putting up this video 





Why did you make this thread? I came in looking for a alky burnin 090. You just posting a thread informing us on what you have? I don't understand...

Went through the whole thread and saw nothing but some bull####tin and crying back and forth. 

*We men here? 

Well some of us are men that is !*


----------



## ozflea (Nov 14, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> I must be getting more senial than McBoob.....did I promise you a free chain?



You proberly did Dennis but old age is playing tricks with ya memory again go on send him another or are you still trying to find an Art Martin chain for the young fella.

Love and Kisses .................... McBob.


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Bill G (Dec 19, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> Bump!



I hope your bump results in something more that a bump in the night with your wife does


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Bill G said:


> I hope your bump results in something more that a bump in the night with your wife does


wifey be liking a good bumping around chrissy time, guess she thinks it bring more presents


maybe McBoOb will show us a little titty, well maybe we get to see the almighty McChingaling in action too?


----------



## MCW (Dec 19, 2012)

widowmaker1 said:


> bump!



*why god, whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....*


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Why not, mixes well with the Majority of AS BS


----------



## MCW (Dec 19, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> Why not, mixes well with the Majority of AS BS



They have a "like" button and a "share" button, but they really need a "what the hell were you thinking???" button


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Dec 19, 2012)

MCW said:


> They have a "like" button and a "share" button, but they really need a "what the hell were you thinking???" button



could of replied to any other thread, But hey they all be the same old chit ....this one just seemed to be the one !


----------



## MCW (Dec 19, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> could of replied to any other thread, But hey they all be the same old chit ....this one just seemed to be the one !



But you would have had to _search_ for this one...


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Dec 19, 2012)

MCW said:


> But you would have had to _search_ for this one...


 thats what the search buttons for. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 19, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> wifey be liking a good bumping around chrissy time, guess she thinks it bring more presents
> 
> 
> maybe McBoOb will show us a little titty, well maybe we get to see the almighty McChingaling in action too?



That DOES bring more presents!!!!
It's just September before you get em...:msp_sneaky:
Congrats mate... 
In advance...


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That DOES bring more presents!!!!
> It's just September before you get em...:msp_sneaky:
> Congrats mate...
> In advance...



not shore id call them presents, presents are refundable


----------



## ausneil 1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Helloooooooow, anyone home.
Any up dates, modifications or improvements done, since last posting, oh great one ?????????????


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 17, 2013)

ausneil 1 said:


> Helloooooooow, anyone home.
> Any up dates, modifications or improvements done, since last posting, oh great one ?????????????




otstir:


----------



## ozflea (Mar 17, 2013)

*Sorry i'm on vacation, holidays for you aussie blokes ...................*


----------



## leeha (Mar 17, 2013)

I somehow don't believe we will ever see this saw run.
Just like all the others. 




Lee


----------



## ozflea (Mar 17, 2013)

Really Lee who cares ................ we'll just treat'em like musherooms


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Mar 17, 2013)

leeha said:


> I hope we can see a video of this saw in the wood.
> Nice project.
> 
> 
> ...





leeha said:


> I somehow don't believe we will ever see this saw run.
> Just like all the others.
> 
> 
> ...



Jeez, it hasn't even been a full year yet. Show some patience, man!


----------



## gmax (Mar 17, 2013)

ozflea said:


> Really Lee who cares ................ we'll just treat'em like musherooms



Remember, people will judge you by your actions, not your intentions. You may have a heart of gold - but so does a hard-boiled egg.


----------



## ozflea (Mar 18, 2013)

gmax said:


> Remember, people will judge you by your actions, not your intentions. You may have a heart of gold - but so does a hard-boiled egg.



*That crap went out with the Ark Gmax ...... have a nice day ...... He he he he *


----------



## splitpost (Mar 18, 2013)

ozflea said:


> *That crap went out with the Ark Gmax ...... have a nice day ...... He he he he *



showing your age now:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 18, 2013)

ozflea said:


> That crap went out with the *Ark *Gmax ...... have a nice day ...... He he he he





splitpost said:


> showing your age now:msp_biggrin:




The story goes that The Big Fella upstairs asked Uncle Bob first but then realised we'd still be waiting, so he passed the job onto Noah so it would get done


----------



## echoshawn (Mar 18, 2013)

I really want the hour back I wasted going thru this entire thread.... :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 18, 2013)

echoshawn said:


> I really want the hour back I wasted going thru this entire thread.... :msp_thumbdn:




It should have a disclaimer at the start... "Not a real race saw build, more otstir: than anything else" or something like that.


----------



## ozflea (Mar 18, 2013)

echoshawn said:


> I really want the hour back I wasted going thru this entire thread.... :msp_thumbdn:



*Well what did you expect .................................... ?*

*iT COULD HAVE BEEN WORSE if i had listened to all the wousers on this thread *


----------



## Lignator (Mar 18, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> It should have a disclaimer at the start... "Not a real race saw build, more otstir: than anything else" or something like that.



HOLY CRAP! I can't believe there is no video in this thread! That's 30 minutes I am never getting back............


----------



## ozflea (Mar 18, 2013)

Lignator said:


> HOLY CRAP! I can't believe there is no video in this thread! That's 30 minutes I am never getting back............



*Tut Tut tell lifeline they might care *


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 20, 2013)

It's all a figment of your imagination. Like a huge April fools day joke......

Or maybe these rumored cutty cutty long time race chains of Matt's.... Which I heard were actually tri link chain with safety bumpers uttahere2:


----------



## ausneil 1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Bigdgb said:


> So November is our date is it Bob?
> Rollup, Rollup, Rollup, read all about it, not to be missed, never again, once only, never before,
> McBob and BigDGB’s 090 race off,
> See the big West German stock 090 V McBobs alky rice burner chink special in huge saw off,
> ...



Dalas was a funny man, he could liven up any thread with his humer and such.
November, well it came and went.


----------



## MCW (Mar 25, 2013)

deepsouth said:


> Or maybe these rumored cutty cutty long time race chains of Matt's.... Which I heard were actually tri link chain with safety bumpers uttahere2:



The best part is that Bob could simply fit one of my Cutty Cutty Long Time ™ race chains, not even actually start the saws, and still win races just by resting the bar on the log. Gravity alone will do the rest...
P.S. I grind the bumper links off...



ausneil 1 said:


> Dallas was a funny man, he could liven up any thread with his humer and such.
> November, well it came and went.



Dallas is a top bloke. I often wonder what he's up to and how he's going.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 25, 2013)

ozflea said:


> *Tut Tut tell lifeline they might care *





You know, when I first saw this thread back when it started I didn't know you or anything about you. As the thread went on I saw what your detractors were saying and wondered, but gave you the benefit of the doubt. There are plenty of people that rag on others for any number of reasons, I was hoping you would come through and show them all up, shut 'em up by proving them wrong.

That did not happen. Your saws are vapor-ware. I wouldn't have cared if they were fast, just a running saw would have said you were a player in the game of saw building, not a winner maybe, but at least finished what you started. But you got nothing, and snapping at people that call you on it just proves all your detractors right. It makes you look small.

Being fiesty and taking a swing at those that talk smack is ok by me, but you better put up or shut up at this point, it goes from defending your pride to throwing a little sheila hissy fit real fast.




Mr. HE


----------



## ozflea (Mar 25, 2013)

Hddnis said:


> You know, when I first saw this thread back when it started I didn't know you or anything about you. As the thread went on I saw what your detractors were saying and wondered, but gave you the benefit of the doubt. There are plenty of people that rag on others for any number of reasons, I was hoping you would come through and show them all up, shut 'em up by proving them wrong.
> 
> That did not happen. Your saws are vapor-ware. I wouldn't have cared if they were fast, just a running saw would have said you were a player in the game of saw building, not a winner maybe, but at least finished what you started. But you got nothing, and snapping at people that call you on it just proves all your detractors right. It makes you look small.
> 
> ...



*So just who are you ? ............ should i bow down and kiss your ass as well thats what the others want ..... it wont happen on my watch but at least you showed your mentality is the same as the others just plain old boring and without thought. ................. now go and cry somewhere else ...... i'm busy.*

*For those needing more attention than i can supply dial 000 and mention fire *


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 25, 2013)

ozflea said:


> *So just who are you ? ............ should i bow down and kiss your ass as well thats what the others want ..... it wont happen on my watch but at least you showed your mentality is the same as the others just plain old boring and without thought. ................. now go and cry somewhere else ...... i'm busy.*
> 
> *For those needing more attention than i can supply dial 000 and mention fire *





I ain't nobody at all and unless you're young, female, and hot, I'll spare you having to kiss anything except the ground I walk on.

All I'm saying is I think you're nobody too, I was prepared to think you at least could tinker with a saw and get it running, appears you aren't even good for that.




Mr. HE


----------



## ozflea (Mar 25, 2013)

Hddnis said:


> I ain't nobody at all and unless you're young, female, and hot, I'll spare you having to kiss anything except the ground I walk on.
> 
> All I'm saying is I think you're nobody too, I was prepared to think you at least could tinker with a saw and get it running, appears you aren't even good for that.
> 
> ...



*Thats why everyboby wants to know it wont be the first saw i've built and it wont be the last one that you wont see and yes my saws do win races 

So wheres yours ?

Being noboby doesn't bother me either *


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Wth*

*did i miss somethig here????*


----------



## ozflea (Mar 25, 2013)

RiverRat2 said:


> *did i miss somethig here????*



*Certainly did you weren't here so you miss out ...................... cry somewhere else *
'
Whoo hoo i may get to 30,000 yet


----------



## moody (Mar 25, 2013)

ozflea said:


> *Well what did you expect .................................... ?*
> 
> *iT COULD HAVE BEEN WORSE if i had listened to all the wousers on this thread *



Most of us expected an Alchohol burning 090 beast. But we just ended up for with reading material for our next visit to the oval office.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 25, 2013)

ozflea said:


> *Certainly did you weren't here so you miss out ...................... cry somewhere else *
> '
> Whoo hoo i may get to 30,000 yet



I'm not crying,,, Just wondered what riled you (McBoob) & Hddns up so bad to be going at each other??? 

Not to worry,,,,, why dont ya go Pizz on yer lemon tree ya crusty old coot,,, Just sayin...


----------



## ozflea (Mar 26, 2013)

RiverRat2 said:


> I'm not crying,,, Just wondered what riled you (McBoob) & Hddns to be going at each other???
> 
> Not to worry,,,,, why dont ya go Pizz on yer lemon tree ya crusty old coot,,, Just sayin...



*This old coot as you say looks after his lemon tree daily *


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 26, 2013)

ozflea said:


> *
> 
> 
> and yes my saws do win races
> ...


*

Not trying to be narky Bob, but that's like me saying race cars I've spannered and engines I've built win, when I haven't been involved in motor racing since 2000 and driven since 1995. 


I wouldn't see which way everybody went these days, I'm a hasbeen of the highest level, but I don't care, it's all in the past and I'm not trying to live off it or re-live past glories as it doesn't matter, I'm doing different things these days and enjoying it.

It really doesn't matter if you've lost enthusiasm for the project and can't see yourself running them, that's OK, we all start things we never finish, just don't let it degenerate any further to the point people start to think you're an absolute and total tosser. *


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 26, 2013)

tdi-rick said:


> It really doesn't matter, that's OK, we all start things we never finish, just don't let it degenerate any further to the point people start to think you're an absolute and total tosser.



Hey rick is a Tosser and a Wanker about equal????? Just curious!!!!


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 26, 2013)

RiverRat2 said:


> Hey rick is a Tosser and a Wanker about equal????? Just curious!!!!



One and the same mate, one and the same


----------



## ozflea (Mar 26, 2013)

*Wells their's plenty of em in saw racing remember i didn't say i won anything to start with it was the raving and ranting of neil and dean the super heros with their super ego's their day will come and go pity neil ran my saws and done well winning a few races.

All i ever wanted to know was if my saws were competitive and neil proved they were ................ thanks Neil xxxx*

Heres Neil running my copperhead 





And the Mac SP125C i put together for him


----------



## echoshawn (Mar 26, 2013)

ozflea said:


> *Thats why everyboby wants to know it wont be the first saw i've built and it wont be the last one that you wont see and yes my saws do win races
> 
> So wheres yours ?
> 
> Being noboby doesn't bother me either *



So now you're saying this is a thread about a fire-breathing alcohol burning saw we will never see? WTH? Worthless damn thread that needs to be scrapped.
Why even start it, brag about it, etc. otstir:


----------



## brokenbudget (Mar 26, 2013)

ozflea said:


> *Wells their's plenty of em in saw racing remember i didn't say i won anything to start with it was the raving and ranting of neil and dean the super heros with their super ego's their day will come and go pity neil ran my saws and done well winning a few races.
> 
> All i ever wanted to know was if my saws were competitive and neil proved they were ................ thanks Neil xxxx*
> 
> ...



any recent vids? this year, or last year maybe? maybe from the last 5 years?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 26, 2013)

echoshawn said:


> So now you're saying this is a thread about a fire-breathing alcohol burning saw we will never see? WTH? Worthless damn thread that needs to be scrapped.
> Why even start it, brag about it, etc. otstir:



Let him have his go at it mate,,, Arguing with McBoob is sort of like wrestling w/a pig in the mud,,, pretty soon you begin to understand, he really enjoys it. And stuff,,, and BTW you normally can't win,,, just sayin:cool2::help:


----------



## MCW (Mar 26, 2013)

ozflea said:


> *Heres Neil running my copperhead
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Didn't Neil cut out in this video, hence getting disqualified?*


----------



## leeha (Mar 26, 2013)

Those are the only videos i keep seein.
I don't know about anyone else but i can't
tell one saw from another in them vid's.
Could be anybodys saw.
Need close ups but that ain't happinen.





Lee


----------



## MCW (Mar 26, 2013)

leeha said:


> Those are the only videos i keep seein. I don't know about anyone else but i can't tell one saw from another in them vid's. Could be anybodys saw. Need close ups but that ain't happinen.
> 
> Lee



I'm pretty sure that these are the only two videos that exist but definately Neil and definately Bob's saws. Can hardly call the Copperhead a winning saw though when it was was DQ'd. In Bob's defence it is/was a very quick saw though by all accounts.
I can also claim to have a winning saw as Neil won the disc stacking event with my Snelling built 390XP at the Bullahdelah Show in November last year  Pity I don't have a video or I'd have posted it 8,820 times by now, on 49 chainsaw forums, every day since the race...


----------



## deye223 (Mar 26, 2013)

tdi-rick said:


> Not trying to be narky Bob, but that's like me saying race cars I've spannered and engines I've built win, when I haven't been involved in motor racing since 2000 and driven since 1995.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't see which way everybody went these days, I'm a hasbeen of the highest level, but I don't care, it's all in the past and I'm not trying to live off it or re-live past glories as it doesn't matter, I'm doing different things these days and enjoying it.
> ...



to late rick


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 26, 2013)

You big meanie heads, quit picking on Bob! 

I wanna by God at least see/hear one idle some day!! :msp_angry:


:msp_wub:


----------



## Macman125 (Mar 26, 2013)

He can send one to me. I will finish her up. I would post vids, I promise.


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 26, 2013)

MCW said:


> I'm pretty sure that these are the only two videos that exist but definately Neil and definately Bob's saws. Can hardly call the Copperhead a winning saw though when it was was DQ'd. In Bob's defence it is/was a very quick saw though by all accounts.
> I can also claim to have a winning saw as Neil won the disc stacking event with my Snelling built 390XP at the Bullahdelah Show in November last year  Pity I don't have a video or I'd have posted it 8,820 times by now, on 49 chainsaw forums, every day since the race...



Matt, we would have pulled you up on that as Bradley built the saw 

Next thing you'll be posting a thread on alky burning 3120's with Cutty Long Time P&C's, lovingly ported by 10yo's in Hunan province while being inspired by videos of Neil and Will in action.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 26, 2013)

ozflea said:


> *Wells their's plenty of em in saw racing remember i didn't say i won anything to start with it was the raving and ranting of neil and dean the super heros with their super ego's their day will come and go pity neil ran my saws and done well winning a few races.
> 
> All i ever wanted to know was if my saws were competitive and neil proved they were ................ thanks Neil xxxx*
> 
> ...




Do you have any videos that werent filmed on a potato?


----------



## ozflea (Mar 26, 2013)

MCW said:


> I'm pretty sure that these are the only two videos that exist but definately Neil and definately Bob's saws. Can hardly call the Copperhead a winning saw though when it was was DQ'd. In Bob's defence it is/was a very quick saw though by all accounts.
> I can also claim to have a winning saw as Neil won the disc stacking event with my Snelling built 390XP at the Bullahdelah Show in November last year  Pity I don't have a video or I'd have posted it 8,820 times by now, on 49 chainsaw forums, every day since the race...



Well goodness me i get the feelin' you a tad jealous ..... i was going to boil the billy for Neil i'm sure he would have had enough time to swallow a quick cuppa after that event.

And yes you'll read it here i'm old now and frail and no were as quick as Neil ............... thats why he got the job.

Did you notice that the old SP125C definately got a win not bad for a $70-00 old door stopper


----------



## MCW (Mar 27, 2013)

tdi-rick said:


> Matt, we would have pulled you up on that as Bradley built the saw



Yeah but I could have built a winning saw if I wanted to Rick. I just didn't want to...



tdi-rick said:


> Next thing you'll be posting a thread on alky burning 3120's with Cutty Long Time P&C's, lovingly ported by 10yo's in Hunan province while being inspired by videos of Neil and Will in action.



There is no love in Hunan province Rick. You have to go to Thailand for lovin. Also the only inspiration that little One Hung Lo and My Bung Lung have is that bowl of rice at the end of the week...



ozflea said:


> Did you notice that the old SP125C definately got a win not bad for a $7000 old door stopper



It would want to win for $7000 Bob


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 27, 2013)

MCW said:


> You have to go to Thailand for lovin.



Tosser. Wanker. Bangkok.

Is there a theme emerging here ? :monkey:


----------



## MCW (Mar 27, 2013)

tdi-rick said:


> Tosser. Wanker. Bangkok.
> 
> Is there a theme emerging here ? :monkey:



I believe so and it ain't sanitary...


----------



## ausneil 1 (Mar 27, 2013)

ozflea said:


> not bad for a $70-00 old door stopper



The original owner actualy got $50.00 for that saw, the sawshop owner kept $20.00 for the privalige of lifting that saw twice a day to hold the front door open for around 12 months.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Mar 28, 2013)

MCW said:


> I can also claim to have a winning saw as Neil won the disc stacking event with my Snelling built 390XP at the Bullahdelah Show in November last year :



So am i to assume thats where you tested this secret squirel chain of yours, and here was me thinking i was doing a good job holding up that saw for so long, the bloody thing was doing it all by itself with me handicapping it.

ok, i get the message......................................................................................................mate


----------



## rogue60 (Mar 28, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Do you have any videos that werent filmed on a potato?



Myself I was thinking a potato would have slightly better picture quality than what that was filmed with?...:smile2:


----------



## MCW (Mar 28, 2013)

ausneil 1 said:


> So am i to assume thats where you tested this secret squirel chain of yours, and here was me thinking i was doing a good job holding up that saw for so long, the bloody thing was doing it all by itself with me handicapping it.
> 
> ok, i get the message......................................................................................................mate



No Neil that was your chain. I sat my Cutty Cutty Long Time chain on the floor of your trailer to use but it cut it's way through the checkerplate and bored 8' into the ground...


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 28, 2013)

MCW said:


> No Neil that was your chain. I sat my Cutty Cutty Long Time chain on the floor of your trailer to use but it cut it's way through the checkerplate and bored 8' into the ground...



I'd believe that.

Neil, the prototype Cutty Cutty chain i have needs to be wrapped in a velour blanket and kept in either a chrome or polished stainless chest so it can admire its own reflection, otherwise it cuts itself clean out of whatever you put it in.

It's bloody high maintenance, you're better off without it regardless of how fast it cuts.
Hell, i couldn't find my mastercard last week, then the phone went missing and i happened to find them both in the chain box, along with some strange 1300 numbers dialled and half a dozen empty vodka cruisers.........


I could mention the words narcissistic with delusions of grandeur but would i be referring to the chain, its creator or the threads OP ?

Either way I'm a little concerned that there could be repercussions, so i won't. :monkey:


----------



## ozflea (Mar 28, 2013)

MCW said:


> Didn't Neil cut out in this video, hence getting disqualified?



*I image he would have cut both faster and straighter with one of your Cutty Cutty Long Time chains Matt bloody Neil when will he ever learn *


----------



## ausneil 1 (Mar 29, 2013)

ozflea said:


> *I image he would have cut both faster and straighter with one of your Cutty Cutty Long Time chains Matt bloody Neil when will he ever learn *



i see.


----------



## Bigfella (Mar 29, 2013)

ozflea said:


> Did you notice that the old SP125C definately got a win not bad for a $70-00 old door stopper



If I may add some pound of Sh#t here. From memories I think the Bobs SP125C was actually someone elses saw with with a Bob reed block and carby. The rest of the saw was totally owned by someone else???? I only ask the question.

As the X-Files saying - "The truth is out there" :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ozflea (Mar 30, 2013)

Bigfella said:


> If I may add some pound of Sh#t here. From memories I think the Bobs SP125C was actually someone elses saw with with a Bob reed block and carby. The rest of the saw was totally owned by someone else???? I only ask the question.
> 
> As the X-Files saying - "The truth is out there" :msp_thumbup:



Oh dearest Dean when will ever git whatever boring its way into your never regions off your mind the SP125C was Neils everbody else knows that your a bit slow catching on so we'll let you off this time.

The reed block and carby were both standard Mac items no super duper magic here after all Mac's dont need it.

P.S i dont know what type of x files your watching but i hope for your sake their not xxxx files you naughty naughty boy.
*
Love and kisses big fella*

Its easy to talk the talk, but you are in there walking the walk just be careful in the way you wriggle your hips as you pass on by sweetie.


----------



## cpr (Mar 30, 2013)

ozflea said:


> the SP125C was Neils everbody else knows that your a bit slow catching on so we'll let you off this time.
> 
> The reed block and carby were both standard Mac items no super duper magic here after all Mac's dont need it.
> .



OK, then how come we never saw completed closeups of the saw?

When you mentioned it having some port work done, you wouldn't show the finger porting in there, but now it doesn't need it?

I'm a little confused...


----------



## ozflea (Mar 30, 2013)

cpr said:


> OK, then how come we never saw completed closeups of the saw?
> 
> When you mentioned it having some port work done, you wouldn't show the finger porting in there, but now it doesn't need it?
> 
> I'm a little confused...



Your not the only one ol mate all this talk about modded saws heck man whats finger ports or is that the pic of me that was taken down because i had me finger up 

McBob


----------



## cpr (Mar 30, 2013)

ozflea said:


> Your not the only one ol mate all this talk about modded saws heck man whats finger ports or is that the pic of me that was taken down because i had me finger up
> 
> McBob



http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/172208-4.htm#post2968421


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Life of this thread:*

Awesome!

Waiting

Waiting

Waiting

Waiting

Waste of time

Waiting

Waiting

Wait. . . A minute here!?

Waiting

Wanting

Wanting

Waiting for it to die

Waiting for someone to kill it with fire

Complete waste of time.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Mar 30, 2013)

> ozflea said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dearest Dean when will ever git whatever boring its way into your never regions off your mind the SP125C was Neils everbody else knows that your a bit slow catching on so we'll let you off this time.
> ...



Yes that old door stopper was mine, it went ok after i played with it but was never anything to skite about, but after you (mcbob) bolted on your reed block and larger carby it did go much better. It ran for most of 1 season and picked up a few wins and 2nds and made finals most times. 
I blew it up at training after i changed cranks, my fault entirely and it was a shame as it was a bit unique.
However that saw is long gone and forgotton in the areana, thats the long and the short of it.
Saw come and saws go, thats how it is in raceing, just like competitors and ,one day i will be gone too.



Well if he watches xxxx files my guess is thats his perogative, but i also guess his wife may say something about it.


edit,,,,
that bloody old 125 was seised (suposably) and its owner wanted $250 minimum for it, it sat at the shop for a long time, every one including me kicked it on the way in but no one bothered to buy it at that price. I offered $50 for it one day for my collection and Garry (shop owner) said he wanted something for it being there so i changed the offer to $70 and gary said sold.
It wasn't seized at all, the starter had seised and a little WD40 and she was ok.


----------



## tpope (Mar 30, 2013)

Would somebody please brag about what has happened and PM me if there is ever something to look at about said saws? Pretty please???


----------



## ozflea (Mar 31, 2013)

tpope said:


> Would somebody please brag about what has happened and PM me if there is ever something to look at about said saws? Pretty please???



*I thought bragging and super ego's is what this thread is all about you know mines bigger than yours and sorry no mercy offered here *


----------



## MCW (Apr 1, 2013)

ozflea said:


> *I image he would have cut both faster and straighter with one of your Cutty Cutty Long Time chains Matt bloody Neil when will he ever learn *



Bloody oath Bob. I agree


----------



## ausneil 1 (Apr 1, 2013)

cpr said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/172208-4.htm#post2968421



an interesting thread to read, and the same old vid shown again.




> As i mentioned i have gone another level above the origional SP125c using the chrome bore to my advantage as it's better performance with it but you not getting to see the inside just yet* i have a few bums to kick yet. *




?????? how did you go, did you kick any ?



> MCW said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody oath Bob. I agree



Hmmmmm


----------



## ausneil 1 (Apr 1, 2013)

cpr said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/172208-4.htm#post2968421



thats an interesting read that thread and surprise, surprise that same old vid again.



> As i mentioned i have gone another level above the origional SP125c using the chrome bore to my advantage as it's better performance with it but you not getting to see the inside just yet* i have a few bums to kick yet. *


??????? how did you go, did you kick any ?


----------



## ozflea (Apr 1, 2013)

Ya fingers are starting to tremble Neil from the immintent danger old Mac Bob poses i see your double answers are a give away ............... the end is near Neil 

As regards that old video imagine all the extra exposure your gittin 





McBob.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Apr 1, 2013)

ozflea said:


> Ya fingers are starting to tremble Neil from the immintent danger old Mac Bob poses i see your double answers are a give away ............... the end is near Neil
> 
> As regards that old video imagine all the extra exposure your gittin
> 
> McBob.



I don't need exposure bob.
i'm not in any danger from the old Bobster either,,,, i asked did you kick any bums ????? and if you did whoes were they.
Just a simple question,,, sun is almost up and its work time.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 1, 2013)

Well come to think about it me old dog's Cougar's bum


----------



## tpope (Apr 1, 2013)

ozflea said:


> *I thought bragging and super ego's is what this thread is all about you know mines bigger than yours and sorry no mercy offered here *



F this sheet. I'm outta here. Nothing but egos. Fragile one too about like a chink 090.. This thread belongs in the woodpile.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 1, 2013)

tpope said:


> F this sheet. I'm outta here. Nothing but egos. Fragile one too about like a chink 090.. This thread belongs in the woodpile.



*And it only took you 41 pages to work that one out ............. Bravo old chap *


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 1, 2013)

tpope said:


> F this sheet. I'm outta here. Nothing but egos. Fragile one too about like a chink 090.. This thread belongs in the woodpile.



Don`t let the door hit you in the azz!


----------



## tpope (Apr 1, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t let the door hit you in the azz!



Thank you for the welcome. My azz is moving on... No worries about your door.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 1, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t let the door hit you in the azz!



I hate those springy self closing doors, especially when you've got 3 beers in your hands :censored:


----------



## Macman125 (Apr 1, 2013)

Or a piece o pie.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> I hate those springy self closing doors, especially when you've got 3 beers in your hands :censored:



so true Rudi, so true


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 2, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> I hate those springy self closing doors, especially when you've got 3 beers in your hands :censored:



The kind that swing both ways are a real ,beech.


----------



## MCW (Apr 3, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> The kind that swing both ways are a real ,beech.



Nuts and ass? Ouch...


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 4, 2013)

None of you blokes has killed this thread with fire yet?

What. . . Are you out'a matches?


----------



## brokenbudget (Apr 4, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> None of you blokes has killed this thread with fire yet?
> 
> What. . . Are you out'a matches?



they don't have matches down under. they use 2 sticks rubbed together so it takes a little more time.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 4, 2013)

brokenbudget said:


> they don't have matches down under. they use 2 sticks rubbed together so it takes a little more time.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 4, 2013)

brokenbudget said:


> they don't have matches down under. they use 2 sticks rubbed together so it takes a little more time.



We have flint to thank you very much :msp_sneaky:


Hurts when you bust your knuckles on the rock though


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 4, 2013)

can I set you on fire?


----------



## ozflea (Apr 4, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> can I set you on fire?



Oops lookie look here here's me old mate Randy Mac sniffing around haven't you got a homie or two to kill ?

McBob.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 4, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> can I set you on fire?



Sure, I'm quite flammable this time of year...


----------



## Aussie Dave (Apr 4, 2013)

brokenbudget said:


> they don't have matches down under. they use 2 sticks rubbed together so it takes a little more time.



Hang on a moment,we do have matches......but they are chinese and break as you strike them :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mtthwvn (Apr 4, 2013)

....so which page of this thread has the clip of the old man with his walker trying to start this saw?

opcorn:


----------



## brokenbudget (Apr 4, 2013)

Aussie Dave said:


> Hang on a moment,we do have matches......but they are chinese and break as you strike them :msp_biggrin:



we must have the same supplier
they either break or mush when you try to light them.
but i stand by my original statement. i seen piters wunse.


----------



## splitpost (Apr 12, 2013)

*bump*

some one had to


----------



## ozflea (Apr 12, 2013)

splitpost said:


> some one had to




*Gee its awlful nice you fellas haven't forgotten me after all 

Love and big big sloppy kisses McBob*


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 12, 2013)

ozflea said:


> *Gee its awlful nice you fellas haven't forgotten me after all
> 
> Love and big big sloppy kisses McBob*



While you are feeling all loverly, slap your moniker on an airbox cover and send it to me.


----------



## cpr (Apr 12, 2013)

All Aussie Dribble Thread 3.0.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 13, 2013)

cpr said:


> All Aussie Dribble Thread 3.0.



Me thinks you have hit the proverbial nail upon it's head,,,

What the heck, let the wankers toss it!!! if it keeps em happy, let em have their go,,, ya couldnt phase em either way anyhow/:censored:


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 13, 2013)

splitpost said:


> some one had to



I just puked in mah mouth a little. 

Oh wait, that's just the taste of this thread.


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Apr 13, 2013)

same #### different day i see.... Gee Mcbo(.)B what's taking so long with the vid??? I know you's old farts are slow in your golden years but bloody hell get the kid from next door to pull your rope ....O yeah wait sorry that's what catholic old men do. lol


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Meanwhile in Africa...* 090's are earning a living


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## ausneil 1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> *Meanwhile in Africa...* 090's are earning a living



yep no dought about that, those boys would work them till they stop,,,, then get another one and repeat the process.


----------



## gunnarfan (May 29, 2013)

Nice to see what all the large displacement nuts have been up to for the past year. No good.. just like I hoped. I'm going to go back and peel through this thread a bit.


----------



## Bill G (May 29, 2013)

gunnarfan said:


> .......................... I'm going to go back and peel through this thread a bit.



Well you can peel through the thread but all you will find is unfulfilled claims


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2013)

*I-say-ya 1:21* -- And then he spoke saying, _"Any man who opens the McBob thread again, shall have his family suffer greatly under pestilence and plagues. They shall be sought out, and stoned publicly for their indiscretion."_ And then the thread was closed for 3,000 and seven days, only to be reopened when the beast was sent to the pit (banned camp).







:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (May 29, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## Bill G (May 30, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> *I-say-ya 1:21* -- And then he spoke saying, _"Any man who opens the McBob thread again, shall have his family suffer greatly under pestilence and plagues. They shall be sought out, and stoned publicly for their indiscretion."_ And then the thread was closed for 3,000 and seven days, only to be reopened when the beast was sent to the pit (banned camp).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bob,

The above post was making fun of you and is justified yet you liked it?????????????????? I am not sure why

I will bet that the most majority of the members here that are familiar with you *TRULY AND SINCERELY* want to see you actually finish a project you started. Most of us have seen all your threads that show you a project getting going but heell Bob you never finish them. 

Do you simply like the negative attention? If so it is time to seek help


----------



## ozflea (May 30, 2013)

Bill G said:


> Bob,
> 
> The above post was making fun of you and is justified yet you liked it?????????????????? I am not sure why
> 
> ...



*It amazes me that for so many knockers you's cant stay away, but since you's cant be real nice and sweet and and loveable like dear old McBob then you's dont git the chance to see it ............

Truely an amazing threat that has brought out the best in people .................. did you mention negative attention ........... you need to reread this thread from the start again 

Uncle Bob.*


----------



## Bill G (May 30, 2013)

ozflea said:


> *................. .................. did you mention negative attention ........... you need to reread this thread from the start again
> 
> Uncle Bob.*



No need to read to re-read all the dribble that all of us have read. 


Bob,

Do you need a rundown of all the threads you started with no finish????????????????? Quit being a fluffer and get the job done


----------



## ozflea (May 30, 2013)

Bill G said:


> No need to read to re-read all the dribble that all of us have read.
> 
> 
> Bob,
> ...




*Morning Bill ............. Bill its near my day of rest sundays come around to quick .......... you'd be amazed at what is what and is finished not that that 
would interest the bagger boys so i suppose you'll just have to wait like the rest of the 090 fan club ............. toughn isn't it.

Love and kisses McBob *


----------



## Jeff Lary (May 30, 2013)

Re-read,.... I'd rather put my nuts in a vice, ha ha ha .


----------



## Bill G (May 31, 2013)

ozflea said:


> *Morning Bill ............... you'd be amazed at what is finished ...................
> Love and kisses McBob *



So Bob,

What is finished as you have yet to show any finished projects?



ozflea said:


> *Morning Bill ............. i suppose you'll just have to wait like the rest of the 090 fan club ............. toughn isn't it.
> 
> Love and kisses McBob *



Bob,

No 090 fan club here just a lot of guys waiting on you to deliver on unfulfilled statements and rhetoric.

Bill


----------



## Bill G (May 31, 2013)

Jeff Lary said:


> Re-read,.... I'd rather put my nuts in a vice, ha ha ha .




It might be less painful


----------



## Jeff Lary (May 31, 2013)

Bill G said:


> It might be less painful



absolutly,.. and I kinda like my knuts. This dude....... is a lost cause.


----------



## jrcat (May 31, 2013)

holy 43 pages of "stuff".....


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 31, 2013)

I have always found this thread entertaining. McBob keeps stringing you guys along and you all keep falling for it. Yep,..43 pages of are we there yet....LOL


----------



## ozflea (May 31, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have always found this thread entertaining. McBob keeps stringing you guys along and you all keep falling for it. Yep,..43 pages of are we there yet....LOL



Thanks ol mate at least you have seen the plot ................... bravo bravo 

McBob.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 31, 2013)

ozflea said:


> Thanks ol mate at least you have seen the plot ................... bravo bravo
> 
> McBob.



I check in everytime its up on page one,...just for a chuckle. Keep up the good work....LOL


----------



## Bill G (Jun 1, 2013)

ozflea said:


> Thanks ol mate at least you have seen the plot ................... bravo bravo
> 
> McBob.



So you admit you have chosen to deceive and mislead :monkey:

Robert,

I thought you were a man of your word but admitting your intention was to lie and mislead is* disgusting*


----------



## gmax (Jun 1, 2013)

The moral of this story, if you tell too many lies, people will stop believing anything you say, just when you need your friends most, you'll be all alone.

Anything for attention..aye Bob


----------



## Gologit (Jun 1, 2013)

Does anybody see any reason for this thread to stay open?


----------



## jrcat (Jun 1, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Does anybody see any reason for this thread to stay open?



Do you mean like some sort of redeeming value to it? Something a guy could learn from it in a positive way? NO... I would axe it.


----------



## ford832 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'd keep it open.It would appear that end result of this thread is that McBob is unable to improve on Chinese engineering.That proves either the Chinese knock offs are far more technologically advanced that originally suspected,or..............you fill in the blank.:smile2:


----------



## leeha (Jun 1, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Does anybody see any reason for this thread to stay open?




End it, Delete it, Get rid of it. Nothing but nonsence.





Lee


----------



## Gologit (Jun 1, 2013)

leeha said:


> End it, Delete it, Get rid of it. Nothing but nonsence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the way we're leaning. We usually don't put things like this up for a vote but you guys are the ones who stand to benefit, or not, if ozflea comes through with his promises.

Let's hear from a few more members and then we'll decide.


----------



## jus2fat (Jun 1, 2013)

Gologit said:


> That's the way we're leaning. We usually don't put things like this up for a vote but you guys are the ones who stand to benefit, or not, if ozflea comes through with his promises.
> 
> Let's hear from a few more members and then we'll decide.


I vote..._*FLUSH IT*_...as it is what it is...simply just..._*CRAP*_..!!!!

J2F


----------



## Bill G (Jun 1, 2013)

Gologit said:


> That's the way we're leaning. We usually don't put things like this up for a vote but you guys are the ones who stand to benefit, or not, if ozflea comes through with his promises.
> 
> Let's hear from a few more members and then we'll decide.



My opinion is irrelevant but I will share it anyway.

I truly think Bob had intentions of building the saw but hit a roadblock. We all hit those from time to time. If he did hit a roadblock he should ask for help. Is that not what the site is about ?

I could see simply locking the thread and ending at that point. It has drug on too long and nothing productive has come from it.

I would offer one alternative. I think you should sent Bob a PM and ask him what his intentions are. If he truly intends on finishing the project in the near future then the thread should be left open. If does not then it should be a dead thread. 

Bill


----------



## ozflea (Jun 1, 2013)

Bill G said:


> My opinion is irrelevant but I will share it anyway.
> 
> I truly think Bob had intentions of building the saw but hit a roadblock. We all hit those from time to time. If he did hit a roadblock he should ask for help. Is that not what the site is about ?
> 
> ...



Well do as you wish fellas after all you were the ones who ridiculed and taugthered and provided the character assasination you's have reaped what you's have sown, nothing, typical of a lot of threads on this forum.

And Bill for your info both 090's run how good you might never live long enough to find out ..... but its been fun along the way with a lot of the members who visit this thread showing their true colours and negativety.

Besides when has a thread shown such great entertainment good or bad it is what it is.

Chinese 070's with 090 barrels will do me and if you dont believe me do as Neil said put up and build it ............ for which my reply was yes i built two.

McBob.

*After all 34,924 Views cant be too bad*


----------



## Macman125 (Jun 1, 2013)

ozflea said:


> Well do as you wish fellas after all you were the ones who ridiculed and taugthered and provided the character assasination you's have reaped what you's have sown, nothing, typical of a lot of threads on this forum.
> 
> And Bill for your info both 090's run how good you might never live long enough to find out ..... but its been fun along the way with a lot of the members who visit this thread showing their true colours and negativety.
> 
> ...



You may have, but we have never seen anything of them. If not seeing the end result the thread should be trashed. There is no useful information in it.


----------



## barneyrb (Jun 1, 2013)

Kill it with a .338...........waste of good bandwidth


----------



## Gologit (Jun 1, 2013)

ozflea said:


> Well do as you wish fellas after all you were the ones who ridiculed and taugthered and provided the character assasination you's have reaped what you's have sown, nothing, typical of a lot of threads on this forum.
> 
> And Bill for your info both 090's run how good you might never live long enough to find out ..... but its been fun along the way with a lot of the members who visit this thread showing their true colours and negativety.
> 
> ...



34,925 OzFlea...and that's all. If you get it running you can start another thread.


----------



## hdbill (Jun 1, 2013)

Gologit said:


> That's the way we're leaning. We usually don't put things like this up for a vote but you guys are the ones who stand to benefit, or not, if ozflea comes through with his promises.
> 
> Let's hear from a few more members and then we'll decide.



I have not been on here much for quite some time, mostly because of all the arguments and pissing contest, There are some really smart people here with tons of information to show and share but there is just as much poo poo here also. I wish there was a button to push so the members here could block the post and members they don't want to come up. Like a Poo poo blocker button


----------

